# 2021: Ugbb gets pool ready



## dk8594 (Mar 16, 2021)

I am going to do a Summer cut from 3/29 to 6/2 

If anyone else wants to get ready for summer let’s do it. Sometimes having someone going through the same sh&t makes dieting a little less sh&tty.

A couple of things:

- Be as enhanced as you want to be. 
- This isn’t about competition. It’s about camaraderie. I want you to get as cut AF as much as you do.
- If you are in, you’re in. It’s only 8 weeks. Don’t be a pu$$y and throw in the towel after 4. I will give you sh$t about it for the rest of your life.

If you’re in, let me me know 

We’ll post up our starting weights on the 29th and post an update once a week until June. 8 weeks will put us at June at pool time.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 16, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> I am going to do a Summer cut from 3/29 to 6/2
> 
> If anyone else wants to get ready for summer let’s do it. Sometimes having someone going through the same sh&t makes dieting a little less sh&tty.
> 
> ...



I’m interested and at the same time nervous cos I’ve ne’er done a group challenge.


----------



## Trump (Mar 16, 2021)

**** it I’m in, but I got no gym for 4 more weeks but I in anyway


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 16, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I’m interested and at the same time nervous cos I’ve ne’er done a group challenge.



Don’t even think of it as a challenge.  Think of it as camaraderie.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 16, 2021)

Trump said:


> **** it I’m in, but I got no gym for 4 more weeks but I in anyway



I was in the same boat when I did my cut last year.  The good news is that you don’t need a gym to put less food in your mouth.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 16, 2021)

Was eating super clean,
Upped the cardio dropped another 10lbs over the last 8wks, 
Been in Clearwater the last week on the beach everyday! But visiting Spanish friends, 
Spanish food, 
Rice and beans every night! Headed back to Jersey tomorrow,
To get back on my game!


----------



## CJ (Mar 16, 2021)

My summer cut will overlap yours. I'm doing it in stages over 17 weeks, vs the hard 8 week cut.

So I'm kinda sorta in?!?  :32 (20):


----------



## white ape (Mar 16, 2021)

I’m in. Will be starting before the 29th though. So will have a couple week jump on you.


----------



## Trump (Mar 16, 2021)

That was my start 5th March so I got a little head start too. 248lb there


----------



## PZT (Mar 16, 2021)

Im in. I have been trying to get cut for months


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 16, 2021)

Would love to, but I'm starting my cut about a month after you!


----------



## snake (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm out. Can't meet the criteria but will be watching. Love seeing our members meet their goals!


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm with Snake, outside criteria.  Already been in a calorie deficit for 4-5 weeks.  Sitting at 268 lbs, tightening up for vacation end of April. Will come in between 260-265 for that.


----------



## xyokoma (Mar 16, 2021)

We don't have pools nor pool weather. 

Terrible marketing, DK.


----------



## xyokoma (Mar 16, 2021)

Trump said:


> That was my start 5th March so I got a little head start too. 248lb there



That empty toilet roll is killing me. 

Y u men got to do dis?!


----------



## Trump (Mar 16, 2021)

i have a wife and 3 kids how you know it was me?? 



xyokoma said:


> That empty toilet roll is killing me.
> 
> Y u men got to do dis?!


----------



## xyokoma (Mar 16, 2021)

Trump said:


> i have a wife and 3 kids how you know it was me??



Oh so now you're pushing them under the bus. Typical avoidance tactics by men:32 (17):


----------



## snake (Mar 16, 2021)

xyokoma said:


> That empty toilet roll is killing me.



Trump is a good husband and I'm sure he's not going to come down too hard on the wife for not keeping the bathroom perfect.

BTW Trump, looking good!


----------



## BrotherIron (Mar 16, 2021)

Already downsizing but not to be pool ready. Will be fun to keep up with and watch the transformations take place.


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 16, 2021)

I want to get in on the fun but it was a bit of a challenge to put 18-20 pounds on that I just got done with.  I think I need to hold it for a few months before trimming down.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 16, 2021)

Very intriguing... camaraderie... I like the way that sounds. Still Makes me nervous to fail a bunch of heads I never met. Now I am having anxiety and have to finish this pint of chubby hubby to feel better...  Haha.


----------



## DF (Mar 16, 2021)

Sorry,  I’m out.  I’m on my first bulk in years.  So,  I’m looking to get phat!  I’ll be checking in though.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Mar 16, 2021)

I’m in. Let’s do this.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 16, 2021)

Trump said:


> **** it I’m in, but I got no gym for 4 more weeks but I in anyway



FWIW this is what I was able to do last year when our gyms were shut down.  Not ideal and not what I had planned for 2020, but from a mental aspect helped to keep from thinking I was just wasting time.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/32718-Pre-During-Lock-Down-Pics


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 17, 2021)

I'll be watching and possibly joining in


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 17, 2021)

Showing your abs in different lighting ain't cutting it this time, we want a crunched abdominal with quads and a back shot ok?


----------



## Trump (Mar 17, 2021)

you won’t join in knowing full well I wil beat ya 



Gibsonator said:


> I'll be watching and possibly joining in


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 17, 2021)

Trump said:


> you won’t join in knowing full well I wil beat ya



It's never happening why do you kid yourself?


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 17, 2021)

Trump said:


> you won’t join in knowing full well I wil beat ya



Ok, 8 weeks from today, I'm down, no excuses, ur getting smoked brother


----------



## Trump (Mar 17, 2021)

We will see won’t we, and don’t be posting pics of the wife’s legs pretending they yours 



Gibsonator said:


> Ok, 8 weeks from today, I'm down, no excuses, ur getting smoked brother


----------



## permabulker (Mar 17, 2021)

I’m going to understandably bow out of this. Have fun everyone I will eat all the things you don’t hahaha


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 17, 2021)

Trump / Gibs,

it’s early here so I am not sure what is going on, but I picked up on gib’s wife and different lighting.  

Glad you are both in. See ya on the 29th.


----------



## Jin (Mar 17, 2021)

I’m in. 10char.


----------



## Trump (Mar 18, 2021)

one more big dog for me to take down



Jin said:


> I’m in. 10char.


----------



## Jin (Mar 18, 2021)

Trump said:


> one more big dog for me to take down



woof. 10char


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 18, 2021)

Jin said:


> woof. 10char



@Jin, I think  that would be a bear ?


----------



## Jin (Mar 18, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> @Jin, I think  that would be a bear ?



not after this cut, hopefully.


----------



## quackattack (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm in.  I could use the extra motivation.


----------



## Trump (Mar 18, 2021)

Under 10 posts and we require pics of wife/girlfriend/sister or any female that you know that’s hot. Please disregard this if they all ugly 



quackattack said:


> I'm in.  I could use the extra motivation.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 22, 2021)

7 days away


----------



## xyokoma (Mar 22, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> 7 days away



I already feel groggy and hate everyone, RIP me in 9 wks


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 22, 2021)

@dk, What do we need to do? Are we posting weekly progress updates?


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 22, 2021)

xyokoma said:


> I already feel groggy and hate everyone, RIP me in 9 wks



I hear ya. I had gone balls to wall 2 weeks non-stop; joints were swole; rested on Saturday but still feel groggy today as well.


----------



## xyokoma (Mar 22, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I hear ya. I had gone balls to wall 2 weeks non-stop; joints were swole; rested on Saturday but still feel groggy today as well.



Our gyms aren't even open yet but I've been on a diet for the last 2 weeks. 

I dont even feel hungry mate - more the other way round actually, and on top of that been feeling increasingly irritable and just kinda down and lethargic the last few days like wtf.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 22, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> @dk, What do we need to do? Are we posting weekly progress updates?



Yeah, minimum once a week with a weigh in.  Everyone can do more of course, but this gives us all a little accountability


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 22, 2021)

xyokoma said:


> I already feel groggy and hate everyone, RIP me in 9 wks



We’ll transition to maintenance before you reach serial killer status


----------



## xyokoma (Mar 22, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> We’ll transition to maintenance before you reach serial killer status



I think I only have a couple weeks until i transition into a serial killer


----------



## Jin (Mar 22, 2021)

I had ice cream, candy bars and brandy last night. Will be going with no booze for the 8 weeks.


----------



## Trump (Mar 22, 2021)

how much dnp you adding?



Jin said:


> I had ice cream, candy bars and brandy last night. Will be going with no booze for the 8 weeks.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 22, 2021)

Is liposuction an option? :32 (18):


----------



## Jin (Mar 22, 2021)

Trump said:


> how much dnp you adding?



My friend has the DNP and they’re stuck in the US because Japan isn’t letting non-visa holding foreigners in. They just had a kid in the states and cannot get that newborn a visa. No idea when they’ll be back. They were scheduled back 6 months ago. 

If they make it back during the challenge I plan on at least 2 weeks at 400. He also has my MT2. All that shit is legal here but difficult to get through customs (they open nearly every package sent to non-Japanese from overseas).


----------



## Trump (Mar 22, 2021)

im not taking anything, it will make it sting more for gibs when I beat him 



Jin said:


> My friend has the DNP and they’re stuck in the US because Japan isn’t letting non-visa holding foreigners in. They just had a kid in the states and cannot get that newborn a visa. No idea when they’ll be back. They were scheduled back 6 months ago.
> 
> If they make it back during the challenge I plan on at least 2 weeks at 400. He also has my MT2. All that shit is legal here but difficult to get through customs (they open nearly every package sent to non-Japanese from overseas).


----------



## Jin (Mar 22, 2021)

Trump said:


> im not taking anything, it will make it sting more for gibs when I beat him



I may be in that boat too. Just 150/wk test unless my buddy can get back. 

All diet baby.


----------



## TeddyBear (Mar 22, 2021)

I’m in.

Instagram is toxic with all the fitness models it throws on to my page: I’m not nearly as pool-ready as those guys... but way better off than most of my buddies.

Im trying to get bigger, so I’m not cutting. But my goal is to look beefy by pool season. So I’m in. Different goals, but I’m aiming to look hot for summer for sure.

YES. I know this is for cutting, but I have different goals. I won’t whine about food because I’m not starving, but trying to eat cleaner.

205lbs today (had food truck) but I’m aiming for 210+.


----------



## Trump (Mar 22, 2021)

it’s about being pool ready dude wether that’s gaining weight or losing it. Welcome aboard



dted23 said:


> I’m in.
> 
> Instagram is toxic with all the fitness models it throws on to my page: I’m not nearly as pool-ready as those guys... but way better off than most of my buddies.
> 
> ...


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 23, 2021)

The models my Instagram throws at me ain't dude. What are you following, dted?


----------



## TeddyBear (Mar 23, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> The models my Instagram throws at me ain't dude. What are you following, dted?



Its because my gym bros and I message through Insta. Insta reads your messages: it’s showing me workout plans and bodybuilders.

Why don’t we text?

Because theyre flakey and I like the read-receipts.

Also, I reinforce the algorithm by spamming another friend with gay stuff.

Quick, turn the Conversation Heterosexual:
my fiancée and I got to model wedding apparel and the suit measurements I provided were from November. I had to avoid splitting the pants and jacket.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/14Ips_9KgpXe7RhMzbxyc_kKNMMnjCtjs/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 23, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I’m in.
> 
> Instagram is toxic with all the fitness models it throws on to my page: I’m not nearly as pool-ready as those guys... but way better off than most of my buddies.
> 
> ...



I like the beefy look too and with your size & frame you’ll look thick & beefy.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 23, 2021)

Repeat on accident


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 23, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Its because my gym bros and I message through Insta. Insta reads your messages: it’s showing me workout plans and bodybuilders.
> 
> Why don’t we text?
> 
> ...



Were you in a Ralph Lauren ad here @dTed?


----------



## TeddyBear (Mar 23, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Were you in a Ralph Lauren ad here @dTed?



Thanks, no. It’s going to be a part of a portfolio for the photographers who participated, and used by the suit, dress, makeup, bouquet, and party rental companies that contributed. Basically everyone gets some for free out of it, including us.


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 23, 2021)

That's a sharp looking suit


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 23, 2021)

I’ve been on a cut since the start of the month. Down about 15. Another 20 to go. I don’t really give a shit if it’s not “the right way” I’d rather just get it over with and start building again.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 24, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Thanks, no. It’s going to be a part of a portfolio for the photographers who participated, and used by the suit, dress, makeup, bouquet, and party rental companies that contributed. Basically everyone gets some for free out of it, including us.



Did you have it tailored. It fits you like a glove


----------



## TeddyBear (Mar 24, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Did you have it tailored. It fits you like a glove



No, they were my measurements from November and then I put on a tiny bit of size since then apparently. The pants especially barely fit. Shirt and vest were fine, jacket required help to put on.

This week I’m hitting my bulk even harder, have gym buddies lined up to keep me on that grind this next week. Meal prepping for the week and doubling my dbol to 50mg a day.

I hovered at 206 yesterday, inching closer to my all-time weight of 210. Aiming for 220 this year (not likely possible during this cycle).


----------



## TeddyBear (Mar 24, 2021)

Currently hovering around 204-206lb, 5’10.
Aiming for 210-215 by June.
https://ibb.co/bmHmTPb
https://ibb.co/dW14Vdv
https://ibb.co/R37nBvV


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 24, 2021)

So far going good...


----------



## Trump (Mar 25, 2021)

your looking very small dude 



Gibsonator said:


> So far going good...
> View attachment 11711


----------



## Jin (Mar 25, 2021)

Trump said:


> your looking very small dude



Gibson is “fun size” at best.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 25, 2021)

My wife looks like Ton Danza


----------



## CJ (Mar 25, 2021)

Yaya said:


> My wife looks like Ton Danza



Mine looks like Ton Loc


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 25, 2021)

dted23 said:


> No, they were my measurements from November and then I put on a tiny bit of size since then apparently. The pants especially barely fit. Shirt and vest were fine, jacket required help to put on.
> 
> This week I’m hitting my bulk even harder, have gym buddies lined up to keep me on that grind this next week. Meal prepping for the week and doubling my dbol to 50mg a day.
> 
> I hovered at 206 yesterday, inching closer to my all-time weight of 210. Aiming for 220 this year (not likely possible during this cycle).



The weight looks good on you. That suit is making you look thickAF.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Mine looks like Ton Loc



Mine looks like Serg Tankian.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 25, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Currently hovering around 204-206lb, 5’10.
> Aiming for 210-215 by June.
> https://ibb.co/bmHmTPb
> https://ibb.co/dW14Vdv
> https://ibb.co/R37nBvV



What do you do for legs  bro? The highest I’ve been is 208 @just barely under 68-inches (172.7cm) tall.


----------



## TeddyBear (Mar 25, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> What do you do for legs  bro? The highest I’ve been is 208 @just barely under 68-inches (172.7cm) tall.



Honestly, I need to do way more for legs so I’m stepping it up. 

This week on legs I’ve done:
lunges with 18lb medicine ball above my head (10 each legx5)
side to side lunges with medicine ball (10 each legx5)
glute bridges with weights (45lbx 10x5)
squats 
135x10, 215x8, 265 x8, 300x5, 350x2, 370x1, 395x1, 300x3, 265x5, 215x10
Quad extensions
hamstring curls

I have some thighs with some butt, on my figure it looks decent, not big. Like I workout, but not soccer player level.

I think a good part of my weight is in my back.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 25, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Honestly, I need to do way more for legs so I’m stepping it up.
> 
> This week on legs I’ve done:
> lunges with 18lb medicine ball above my head (10 each legx5)
> ...



Nice, you still got some thickness in them thighs.  I mostly do just squats and adductors, but will then hit legs again (backsides/hams) again the same week.  Legs are my strong point and found they are the foundation for everything else to be in proportion.  Doing legs (#DontSkipLegDay) is a like being in a relationship; sometimes you hate having to deal with them but you love how it makes you feel in the long run.


----------



## Iowabull (Mar 27, 2021)

I'm in. Perfect timing. I'm wanting to cut 15-20 before my next cycle.


----------



## TeddyBear (Mar 27, 2021)

205 this morning, 208 at workout.
https://ibb.co/cNxjYrf
Took preworkout (which I never do) to keep up with gym bud. He bailed an hour in, so I had energy to burn. Aiming for the squeeze since my bench press sucks, plenty of flies strength, not enough push.
Still aiming for north of 210, 220 peak if I can.


----------



## Jin (Mar 27, 2021)

Hey DK,

I’m planning on logging. Would you like us all to post here or keep separate logs? Might be a fun mess all on this thread, but I’ll defer to you. 

Thanks for doing this. I would not have the commitment I have without the challenge.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 27, 2021)

Jin said:


> Hey DK,
> 
> I’m planning on logging. Would you like us all to post here or keep separate logs? Might be a fun mess all on this thread, but I’ll defer to you.
> 
> Thanks for doing this. I would not have the commitment I have without the challenge.



I am all up for things being messy on this one, but understand if someone would prefer to have their own log separate from the others as well.

The only requirement is that everyone who is in makes a post on mondays with their current weight. Other than that anything goes.

Us achieving our goals > structure of the thread.

I will go through this thread Sunday to get a final list of who is in.  First weigh in this Monday.  

Glad you are in on this!


----------



## Trump (Mar 27, 2021)

why just weight is this a weight loss challenge?



dk8594 said:


> I am all up for things being messy on this one, but understand if someone would prefer to have their own log separate from the others as well.
> 
> The only requirement is that everyone who is in makes a post on mondays with their current weight. Other than that anything goes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jin (Mar 27, 2021)

Trump said:


> why just weight is this a weight loss challenge?



You are suggesting weights and pics, right?

I agree.


----------



## Trump (Mar 27, 2021)

I would think a pic is most important, I pretty sure me not being in a gym since December that once I start my weight will actually be going up. 



Jin said:


> You are suggesting weights and pics, right?
> 
> I agree.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 27, 2021)

Trump said:


> why just weight is this a weight loss challenge?



it’s a looking good for the pool challenge.  

Weight is the minimum.  Add anything else into your check in you want to track  your progress:

- pics
- celebrity testimonials 
- number of sexual partners

Whatever works for you and helps you confirm you are making progress.

(Yes...I was thinking weights and pics, but I know no one likes to stay in the lines)


----------



## Trump (Mar 27, 2021)

Just stood in front of the Mirror in shorts be best, no double back bicep lat stretch nonsense


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 28, 2021)

Week 1 - 193 lbs. Want to slightly trim, but get up to 200 lbs.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 28, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Week 1 - 193 lbs. Want to slightly trim, but get up to 200 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



starting from a good place, bro.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 28, 2021)

Phoenix I don't mean to talk shit, u do have a solid base but it looks like u have some gyno goin on dude... maybe it's just the potatoe quality pic?


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 28, 2021)

Been holding steady at 275, so down 16lbs from 291. Plan is to take it slow n steady and hopefully land around 265lbs but I'll let the mirror do the work at that point. abs are coming in nice, missed them lol. Back shot after today's workout...


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 28, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Phoenix I don't mean to talk shit, u do have a solid base but it looks like u have some gyno goin on dude... maybe it's just the potatoe quality pic?



I’m open to any criticism. The quality of pics on my phone isn’t the best.  My nipples used to be pierced so it left them a little big and sensitive.


----------



## Trump (Mar 28, 2021)

wtf is that pose all about?? Do you often stroll up to the pool side and do that??



Gibsonator said:


> Been holding steady at 275, so down 16lbs from 291. Plan is to take it slow n steady and hopefully land around 265lbs but I'll let the mirror do the work at that point. abs are coming in nice, missed them lol. Back shot after today's workout...
> View attachment 11733


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 28, 2021)

Trump said:


> wtf is that pose all about?? Do you often stroll up to the pool side and do that??



It’s not a bad back though, he just didn’t fully flare out his lats. He has some flanks back there.


----------



## Trump (Mar 28, 2021)

the pose doesn’t have a place in this thread I wanna see what he looks like at the pool side. He just needs to stand there in a pair of shorts from the front and be done with it.



The Phoenix said:


> It’s not a bad back thought, just didn’t fully flare out his lats. He has some flanks back there.


----------



## CJ (Mar 28, 2021)

Trump said:


> wtf is that pose all about?? Do you often stroll up to the pool side and do that??



Of course he does, and asks the lifeguard if they have any floaties that'll fit THESE!!!


----------



## Trump (Mar 28, 2021)

yeh the children’s size



CJ275 said:


> Of course he does, and asks the lifeguard if they have any floaties that'll fit THESE!!!


----------



## Trump (Mar 28, 2021)

There we go week 1 240lb down 10lb as I already started. Look flat as a pancake but that will all change once the gym opens in 2 weeks


----------



## CJ (Mar 28, 2021)

Trump said:


> There we go week 1 240lb down 10lb as I already started. Look flat as a pancake but that will all change once the gym opens in 2 weeks



Xyokoma..."Glad to see that you put a roll of toilet paper on, but you left the toilet seat up, ya bloody pig!!!"   :32 (20):


----------



## Trump (Mar 28, 2021)

ha ha I actually put that paper on fresh for the pic. And I didn’t leave that up I have my wife and daughters trained to put it back up once they are finished 



CJ275 said:


> Xyokoma..."Glad to see that you put a roll of toilet paper on, but you left the toilet seat up, ya bloody pig!!!"   :32 (20):


----------



## xyokoma (Mar 28, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Xyokoma..."Glad to see that you put a roll of toilet paper on, but you left the toilet seat up, ya bloody pig!!!"   :32 (20):



This time round I'm more baffled by the 9 toothbrushes in a household of 5!:32 (20):


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 28, 2021)

Sh&t! You guys beat me out of the gate! 215lbs today.  Going to start calorie counting tomorrow (2,500 to 2,700)


----------



## xyokoma (Mar 28, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Sh&t! You guys beat me out of the gate! 215lbs today.  Going to start calorie counting tomorrow (2,500 to 2,700)
> 
> View attachment 11735



Do you ever _not_ have a belt to match your million pants?


----------



## CJ (Mar 28, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Sh&t! You guys beat me out of the gate! 215lbs today.  Going to start calorie counting tomorrow (2,500 to 2,700)



I can't wait to start this. I'm so sick of food!!!

I'm going to drop down to about 3,800 Cals to start. :32 (18):


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 28, 2021)

Trump said:


> There we go week 1 240lb down 10lb as I already started. Look flat as a pancake but that will all change once the gym opens in 2 weeks



As lean as you are; I can’t see 240 lbs unless you are very tall? Lean is good and at 240 lbs you don’t look it. 

BTW - digging the pink strap.


----------



## Trump (Mar 28, 2021)

im not lean at all and I am 6ft tall



The Phoenix said:


> As lean as you are; I can’t see 240 lbs unless you are very tall? Lean is good and at 240 lbs you don’t look it.
> 
> BTW - digging the pink strap.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 28, 2021)

xyokoma said:


> Do you ever _not_ have a belt to match your million pants?



I always have a belt that matches my pants.  I am not an animal


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 28, 2021)

Trump said:


> im not lean at all and I am 6ft tall



I didn’t mean lean in a negative way (but I meant you didn’t look like you had excess weight; just the right amount. The 6-ft is a game changer.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 28, 2021)

Trump said:


> wtf is that pose all about?? Do you often stroll up to the pool side and do that??



Suck a dick dude


----------



## TeddyBear (Mar 28, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Week 1 - 193 lbs. Want to slightly trim, but get up to 200 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang man, that’s juicy. Good for you.


----------



## TeddyBear (Mar 28, 2021)

What is your height DK? You look jacked and are only a little heavier. You look like 230-240.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 28, 2021)

damn it, i want to do this so badly, but not sure i can hang...i think i need to at least give er a go and run a transformation, my dad bod has gotten outa control and the depression has found a way back into my life...

f it im in...


----------



## TeddyBear (Mar 28, 2021)

Recovering from my second Vaccine shot, have an intermittent and mild fever; so no working out today.

So this is no flex, no pump. 5’10, 207lbs.
https://ibb.co/TWWYFYM


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 28, 2021)

j2048b said:


> damn it, i want to do this so badly, but not sure i can hang...i think i need to at least give er a go and run a transformation, my dad bod has gotten outa control and the depression has found a way back into my life...
> 
> f it im in...



Do it Bro; you got our support.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 28, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Recovering from my second Vaccine shot, have an intermittent and mild fever; so no working out today.
> 
> So this is no flex, no pump. 5’10, 207lbs.
> https://ibb.co/TWWYFYM



Take some Chlorite & colloidal silver. It will open up your lymph’s and suck out all the virus out of your system. The symptoms you have are COVID virus related as these are the same symptoms I had while I had Covid and resolved it in one day with that chemical regiment.


----------



## TeddyBear (Mar 28, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Take some Chlorite & colloidal silver. It will open up your lymph’s and suck out all the virus out of your system. The symptoms you have are COVID virus related as these are the same symptoms I had while I had Covid and resolved it in one day with that chemical regiment.



I had a nap and ice cream sandwich instead, but thanks for the tip.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 28, 2021)

dted23 said:


> What is your height DK? You look jacked and are only a little heavier. You look like 230-240.


Thanks, bro.

I am just shy of 6ft.


----------



## Jin (Mar 28, 2021)

6’1 253 

I’ll get to
below 240 on this
cut


----------



## Trump (Mar 28, 2021)

no double back bicep?



Jin said:


> 6’1 253
> 
> I’ll get to
> below 240 on this
> ...


----------



## Jin (Mar 28, 2021)

Trump said:


> no double back bicep?



You want the “before” pictures to look truly piss poor


----------



## quackattack (Mar 28, 2021)

Weighed in at 207#s at 6’.  Used a body fat caliper and came up with 24%. Would like to be in the mid to low teens by the end of this.  

I tried to upload pics but Tapatalk app says I don’t have enough posts.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 28, 2021)

Jin said:


> 6’1 253
> 
> I’ll get to
> below 240 on this
> ...



Wheels looking awesome dude


----------



## Jin (Mar 29, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Wheels looking awesome dude



Lower body and upper body don’t match. Sigh.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 29, 2021)

Jin said:


> Lower body and upper body don’t match. Sigh.



It's a process, you know that as well as I do man.


----------



## Iowabull (Mar 29, 2021)

Here is mine. This was hard to post after looking at how far along some of your pics are. Lol. 6'5" 256 right now. Down from 317 November 1st. Wanting to get to 235ish with this cut


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 29, 2021)

Iowabull said:


> Here is mine. This was hard to post after looking at how far along some of your pics are. Lol. 6'5" 256 right now. Down from 317 November 1st. Wanting to get to 235ish with this cut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'd be shredded af at 6'5 235. That's a lot of ink man!
Remember we all started somewhere and a lot of us still have a long way to go, embrace it.


----------



## Iowabull (Mar 29, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> You'd be shredded af at 6'5 235. That's a lot of ink man!
> Remember we all started somewhere and a lot of us still have a long way to go, embrace it.


Thanks man. I'm going to bust my ass trying to get there for sure.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 29, 2021)

Trump said:


> no double back bicep?



I like how you got separation all the way up the adductors


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 29, 2021)

xyokoma said:


> This time round I'm more baffled by the 9 toothbrushes in a household of 5!:32 (20):



Mind me, did I just hear CJ correctly?  You aren't Mrs. Trump, are you?


----------



## Trump (Mar 29, 2021)

Easily offended by a friendly bit of banter aint ya next tike you need to cry about your wife being mean you can message someone else at half 3 in the morning. 



Gibsonator said:


> First of all, it's "back double bicep"
> 2nd, show ur back before u talk shit :32 (16):
> For someone that looks slightly above average you sure have a lot to say....
> Keep it polite and I'll do the same...


----------



## Jin (Mar 29, 2021)

Trump said:


> Easily offended by a friendly bit of banter aint ya next tike you need to cry about your wife being mean you can message someone else at half 3 in the morning.



You two are like an old married couple.


----------



## Trump (Mar 29, 2021)

we divorced 



Jin said:


> You two are like an old married couple.


----------



## Trump (Mar 29, 2021)

She wishes she was



The Phoenix said:


> Mind me, did I just hear CJ correctly?  You aren't Mrs. Trump, are you?


----------



## CJ (Mar 29, 2021)

214.6 lbs this morning after a week of non stop cake and ice cream. I'm soooo ready to start dropping some of this fluff. :32 (18):


----------



## xyokoma (Mar 29, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Mind me, did I just hear CJ correctly?  You aren't Mrs. Trump, are you?



He wishes I was


----------



## MrInsensitive (Mar 29, 2021)

I’m ready fellas. 
I began my new one last week.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Mar 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> 214.6 lbs this morning after a week of non stop cake and ice cream. I'm soooo ready to start dropping some of this fluff. :32 (18):


 
hey f you CJ. With your damn quads.


----------



## TeddyBear (Mar 29, 2021)

CJ, looking great. You’re right, you’re just a few LBs away from really good definition. Shoulders, traps, abs and quads are already peeking out.

Im normally a proponent of keeping the body hair, I like the look and feel, but on a whim shaved it yesterday. It does make a difference for definition. So consider it at the end of your cut.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Mar 29, 2021)

I’m in.  Pics are posted in my journal, maybe I can see my abs by summer


----------



## Trump (Mar 29, 2021)

They are no good in your journal if they ain’t here your not playing 



bigbadjedi93 said:


> I’m in.  Pics are posted in my journal, maybe I can see my abs by summer


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Mar 29, 2021)

Trump said:


> They are no good in your journal if they ain’t here your not playing



Here you go, hate putting myself out there looking like this; but we fixin this shit. 

https://ibb.co/h7tg3zv
https://ibb.co/G2wmyGg
https://ibb.co/166WP6d


----------



## CJ (Mar 29, 2021)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Here you go, hate putting myself out there looking like this; but we fixin this shit.
> 
> https://ibb.co/h7tg3zv
> https://ibb.co/G2wmyGg
> https://ibb.co/166WP6d



Good job, now you're accountable, and we're here to support you. I'm going longer than 8 weeks, so you won't be alone when this is over either.


----------



## Jin (Mar 29, 2021)

I’m all In on this. 

I plan on looking better than I did on tren 2 summers ago while on trt this year. 

You guys better dot your I’s and cross your T’s.




Diet

pre
apple/1tbsp PB
post
whey/10g carb rice cracker. 

Three meals all:
8 almonds
bag of spinach
330g lean ground chicken
various veggies. 

pre bed shake. 

2150 calories.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 29, 2021)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Here you go, hate putting myself out there looking like this; but we fixin this shit.
> 
> https://ibb.co/h7tg3zv
> https://ibb.co/G2wmyGg
> https://ibb.co/166WP6d



And we’re here to motivate and encourage you to do it and reach it.


----------



## CJ (Mar 30, 2021)

I just did cardio.

I HOPE THAT YOU'RE ALL HAPPY WITH YOURSELVES!!!   :32 (8)::32 (8)::32 (8):


----------



## Jin (Mar 30, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I just did cardio.
> 
> I HOPE THAT YOU'RE ALL HAPPY WITH YOURSELVES!!!   :32 (8)::32 (8)::32 (8):



Jin Went jogging.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 30, 2021)

~2,300 calories
calves, abs
45 mins stepmill (blame xyokoma)
20 mins stretching


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 30, 2021)

Jin said:


> Jin Went jogging.



Who is this? 

( I am assuming Jin is dead)


----------



## Jin (Mar 30, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Who is this?
> 
> ( I am assuming Jin is dead)



Its his wife. “Went jogging” is a euphemism for “died while jogging”.


----------



## white ape (Mar 30, 2021)

alright. I guess I’m in. 5’9”. Weighed 205 after breakfast this morning. Haven’t been to the gym in a year.


----------



## xyokoma (Mar 30, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> ~2,300 calories
> calves, abs
> 45 mins stepmill (blame xyokoma)
> 20 mins stretching



You have to work twice as hard for the both of us, at least until my gym reopens!


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 30, 2021)

~2400 cals
8 mins tanning
45 mins cardio 

Holding less water due to eating fewer carbs (not intentionally, but due to overall reduction of cals)


----------



## Trump (Mar 30, 2021)

2 x 5 mile walks today with my dog


----------



## permabulker (Mar 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I just did cardio.
> 
> I HOPE THAT YOU'RE ALL HAPPY WITH YOURSELVES!!!   :32 (8)::32 (8)::32 (8):



well this got serious fast.


----------



## CJ (Mar 31, 2021)

It's been 3 day, almost time for a diet break, right? :32 (6):


----------



## white ape (Mar 31, 2021)

you have obviously earned and deserve a cheat day. 



CJ275 said:


> It's been 3 day, almost time for a diet break, right? :32 (6):


----------



## xyokoma (Mar 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It's been 3 day, almost time for a diet break, right? :32 (6):



I hate you


----------



## creekrat (Mar 31, 2021)

Well fukk.  Guess this is what I needed to make sure I keep up the progress since my blast ended.  I'll throw in my 6 month progress pic.  First is from October and the second was on 3-29.  6' and 220 in the second pic.  235 in the first


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 31, 2021)

That's a big change, man.


----------



## xyokoma (Mar 31, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Well fukk.  Guess this is what I needed to make sure I keep up the progress since my blast ended.  I'll throw in my 6 month progress pic.  First is from October and the second was on 3-29.  6' and 220 in the second pic.  235 in the first



Damn, looking worlds apart, mate!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 31, 2021)

I cut my finger!


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 31, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> That's a big change, man.



Indeed. Well done  @creekrat!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 31, 2021)

Jin said:


> I’m all In on this.
> 
> I plan on looking better than I did on tren 2 summers ago while on trt this year.
> 
> ...



dont wanna run into you at night in a dark alley and with that stash lol


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 1, 2021)

2,500 calories
back workout 
45 mins cardio

*Flattering*: Last night I was asked if I was a personal trainer 

*Not Flattering*: It was at Planet Fitness


----------



## Jin (Apr 1, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> 2,500 calories
> back workout
> 45 mins cardio
> 
> ...




I was wearing my captain America shirt yesterday and a kid yelled out in the supermarket “supah hiiro!!!”  

Sorry you were mistaken for a PF trainer.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 1, 2021)

Jin said:


> I was wearing my captain America shirt yesterday and a kid yelled out in the supermarket “supah hiiro!!!” .



But did he ask you if you were a pirate?


----------



## Iowabull (Apr 1, 2021)

My details:

1900 calories 250g Protien 

30 minutes of cardio twice a day 7 days a week 

Weights and HIIT 6 days a week


----------



## Jin (Apr 1, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> But did he ask you if you were a pirate?



Arrrrrrrr!


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 1, 2021)

Jin said:


> Arrrrrrrr!



That is the correct answer!


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 1, 2021)

Before bed weight; 210.7 lbs. 
Heaviest I have ever been.
After getting ready this morning, I weighed in at 207.5.

Im a little bloofier for sure, but haven’t gone up a waistband size, so when it feels like the weights been added to upper body and thighs, it seems true.

Im sure a lot of it is water, though. I have only a few more weeks to lock it in during this cycle.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 2, 2021)

2500 calories
45 mins step mill
Stretching

209 lbs this morning


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 2, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> 2500 calories
> 45 mins step mill
> Stretching
> 
> 209 lbs this morning



Ill trade some lbs with you mentally, but I want to good kind. Great job man.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 4, 2021)

Week 2 - Up to 198 lbs just under 68” tall but not holding as much water which pro’ly why I’m sore.  Sorry about the potato  quality.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 4, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Week 2 - Up to 198 lbs just under 68” tall but not holding as much water which pro’ly why I’m sore.  Sorry about the potato  quality.



Your back looks thick. Keep it bro!


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 4, 2021)

Week 1 check in

Down about 6 lbs

Feedback from my trusted advisors:
- Arms need work
- obliques are coming in
- Appear to be holding water
- Too tan


----------



## Jin (Apr 4, 2021)

254 still plump.


----------



## Iowabull (Apr 4, 2021)

Week 1 check in:

Down 5 lbs to 251


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 4, 2021)

Jin said:


> 254 still plump.
> 
> View attachment 11780



It’s bizarre how you carry your “plumpishness” as a bulging tricep.


----------



## CJ (Apr 5, 2021)

Weekly Check In:

209.2 lbs this morning, 214.6 was my starting weight, so down 5.4 lbs.

Obviously mostly water, and I was eating alot of cake and ice cream the week prior.

Averaged just under 3500 Cals this week, and got in 5 weight training sessions, and 2 thirty minute cardio sessions.


----------



## CJ (Apr 5, 2021)

After almost  a year straight of stuffing my face like a glutton, I was sooooooo hungry this week. I hate you all!!!  :32 (18):


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 5, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> After almost  a year straight of stuffing my face like a glutton, I was sooooooo hungry this week. I hate you all!!!  :32 (18):



I thought you were talking about eat lamb.  LULZ


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 5, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Week 2 - Up to 198 lbs just under 68” tall but not holding as much water which pro’ly why I’m sore.  Sorry about the potato  quality.



*baby got back * lolol ! Damn bro


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 5, 2021)

Jin said:


> 254 still plump.
> 
> View attachment 11780



plump? Da f***..... Jin, you’re a monster...


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 5, 2021)

he's a beast.  I'm glad I'm on his good side.  He doesn't like like he could fight, he looks like he could fnck sh!t up! LOL


----------



## PZT (Apr 5, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Your back looks thick. Keep it bro!



sick traps


----------



## PZT (Apr 5, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Week 1 check in
> 
> Down about 6 lbs
> 
> ...



mfker said too tan. are you orange? lol



Jin said:


> 254 still plump.
> 
> View attachment 11780



11/10 would fk x2


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 5, 2021)

Jin said:


> 254 still plump.
> 
> View attachment 11780



If by "plump", you mean your arms are ****ing huge, then I concur.

You look good man. Beast mode.


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 6, 2021)

210, bulk continues.
https://ibb.co/4dXvNhW
https://ibb.co/Y3brqyp
https://ibb.co/r4nRsvR

Come on guys, it’s Monday. Supposed to update!


----------



## CJ (Apr 6, 2021)

dted23 said:


> 210, bulk continues.
> https://ibb.co/4dXvNhW
> https://ibb.co/Y3brqyp
> https://ibb.co/r4nRsvR
> ...



Did you get shot in the stomach? :32 (6):


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 6, 2021)

dted23 said:


> 210, bulk continues.
> 
> Come on guys, it’s Monday. Supposed to update!



Looking good, bro.  I think some of us were eager and started on a Sunday so if you scroll through yesterday’s posts you’ll find weekly updates.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 6, 2021)

I agree with DK. It’s hard to grab self vanity shots during the week


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 6, 2021)

dted23 said:


> 210, bulk continues.
> https://ibb.co/4dXvNhW
> https://ibb.co/Y3brqyp
> https://ibb.co/r4nRsvR
> ...


f***** chest and a set a wings! Good day! I’m jelly AF. Y’all sure know how to make a mf feel inadequate.

im going to the gym.....


----------



## DonteWright (Apr 6, 2021)

I’m in! Let’s achieve our goals together!


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 6, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Did you get shot in the stomach? :32 (6):



(cries) Ha, no. It’s a hernia repair scar, I had a hernia in the abdomen due to my appendectomy scar splitting internerally.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 8, 2021)

Haven’t been bothering updating on a daily basis because it hasn’t been anything exciting.  45 mins cardio, 2500 to 2600 calories, normal weight training, tan. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 8, 2021)

Checking in here.  I’m down a few lbs and down a few inches in waist.  Got some photos I took over the weekend.  No major physical looking changes yet, but hey it’s ok.   Also, maybe maybe genetics just suck like a lot of peoples, but I’m here giving it what I got.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 8, 2021)

I got some good advice on arm training from a friend and I am sore in a way I haven’t been for awhile.

Down another 1 to 1.5 lbs.  Looking forward to this week’s check in


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 8, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> I got some good advice on arm training from a friend and I am sore in a way I haven’t been for awhile.
> 
> Down another 1 to 1.5 lbs.  Looking forward to this week’s check in


 You cant just bait us on like that, what was the advice?


----------



## PZT (Apr 8, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> You cant just bait us on like that, what was the advice?



SEO in the short heads


----------



## white ape (Apr 9, 2021)

Im still fat


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 9, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> You cant just bait us on like that, what was the advice?



His friend had broken arms and the two struck a deal. DK jerked him off, single arm isolation tugs.


----------



## Jin (Apr 9, 2021)

Keeping it under 2300 calories daily. Have started running.


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 9, 2021)

It’s now been 9 days above my previous highest weight at peak bulk. Squeezed into my shirt today, I forgot I had been moving into XLs and got a L from work I am supposed to wear today.

Todays an upper body day, so brought my pump supplement with me to get nice and joocy.

Im on Day 3 of a new program. Candito’s 6-week for powerlifting. The volume on squat and deadlift was tough, particularly since I hit a 1-rep PR on squat only two days previous and was not fully rested.


----------



## snake (Apr 9, 2021)

Just spent some time catching on on this thread. Keep the heat on fellas!


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 9, 2021)

This week was my first week with new trainer. His focus with me is auxiliary training; that is training those small muscle groups, when taken in general, are the ones that will enable the strengthening of the joints and strength-making stability.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 9, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> This week was my first week with new trainer. His focus with me is auxiliary training; that is training those small muscle groups, when taken in general, are the ones that will enable the strengthening of the joints and strength-making stability.



Thats good.  It will help keep you injury free and provide more control when you go back to the larger groups.

I don’t know about you, but every time I work on those I hate what small weights you have to use.

We have a tibia raise machine.  If I can do 20lbs for 12 I feel like King Kong.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 10, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Thats good.  It will help keep you injury free and provide more control when you go back to the larger groups.
> 
> I don’t know about you, but every time I work on those I hate what small weights you have to use.
> 
> We have a tibia raise machine.  If I can do 20lbs for 12 I feel like King Kong.



He laughs cos he gets me to a point where I struggle with the bar.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 10, 2021)

I won’t have time to post tomorrow so here is my 2 week update 

-Total weight loss: ~ 8lbs
-Cardio: 45 mins a day, 6x week
-Weight training: Additional arm and shoulder training 
-Diet: about 2,700 calories/day

Strength unaffected, still getting pumps, good energy, mind fuk looking smaller clothed.

Look better in afternoons once I have had a few meals.

If anyone is interested, there is an app called photo grid that is helpful for side by side comparisons.


----------



## Ped X (Apr 10, 2021)

Nice work dk!


----------



## TODAY (Apr 10, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> I won’t have time to post tomorrow so here is my 2 week update
> 
> -Total weight loss: ~ 8lbs
> -Cardio: 45 mins a day, 6x week
> ...


Impressive progress, loud nips.


----------



## Iowabull (Apr 10, 2021)

Only .5 lbs lost this week. 5.5 lbs total. It's strange because I feel like I leaned out more this week than last week when I lost the 5. Hopefully next week I will be in the 240s.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 11, 2021)

Iowabull said:


> Only .5 lbs lost this week. 5.5 lbs total. It's strange because I feel like I leaned out more this week than last week when I lost the 5. Hopefully next week I will be in the 240s.



Yeah, i don’t know about you, but the first week for me is always primarily water so I end up looking rather flat.  After that things start looking better.


----------



## Jin (Apr 11, 2021)

252. 

Ran nearly 5K yesterday. Longest run of my life. I’m still not suffering too much at this point. I have room to knock the calories down further. Will continue with current calories this week then being them down further next week.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 11, 2021)

Jin said:


> 252.



Great progress.  Keep it up!


----------



## Jin (Apr 11, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Great progress.  Keep it up!



Getting there. I’m just trying to break into the upper 230’s.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 12, 2021)

Damn!!!! This log is motivating!!! You all wana run another one next year this time???? I will be sure to join in!!!! 

I'm sitting over here around 15% BF I would estimate...boo

But in all seriousness you all are kicking some ass good work everyone!!!


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 12, 2021)

Week 3, down to 195 but still tight.  Not much water weight, but I started with a new trainer and his focus is auxilery training so I am definitely feeling stronger on my normal exercises.  I thought I'd also model my new favourite podcast #CanaryCryRadio.com "Swole' tank.


----------



## CJ (Apr 12, 2021)

Week 2 Update:

Weight down to 206.8 lbs this morning, and a total of 7.8 lbs so far.

3545 Cals for the week 
341g C
287g P
112g F

Good amount of water weight has fallen off, so now I'm in that awful period where I just feel small and chubby. Not enough fat loss to feel good yet, but feel soft.


----------



## Trump (Apr 12, 2021)

Still 240lb no change in weight for 2 weeks I don’t want to be lighter. Gyms opened today so it’s game on now


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 12, 2021)

I’m down a few inches in my waist and I’ve dropped 5 more lbs... I’ve began a pretty rigorous routine in which I’m in week 5 of now.. 
Talk about a tough road... who else is trying to steadily increase their FFMI?


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 12, 2021)

Jin said:


> Getting there. I’m just trying to break into the upper 230’s.
> 
> View attachment 11809



could you stop... let the rest of us catch up.... jeez Jin...... :32 (11):


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 12, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Week 3, down to 195 but still tight.  Not much water weight, but I started with a new trainer and his focus is auxilery training so I am definitely feeling stronger on my normal exercises.  I thought I'd also model my new favourite podcast #CanaryCryRadio.com "Swole' tank.
> 
> View attachment 11812



Arms look great man


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 13, 2021)

DonteWright said:


> I’m in! Let’s achieve our goals together!



Don’t be a poor excuse for a buckeye.  Where is your update?

Missing some others as well.  Post up fellas. This isn’t just talking the talk.


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 13, 2021)

212, heaviest ever.
new program is high volume this week and gradually moves heavier with lower reps to peak at new PRs.
https://ibb.co/gtwzKjR
https://ibb.co/p1Z7bH9
https://ibb.co/HYfgNCT

Rushed at gym or I would have aimed for pump specifically.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 13, 2021)

dted23 said:


> 212, heaviest ever.
> new program is high volume this week and gradually moves heavier with lower reps to peak at new PRs.
> https://ibb.co/gtwzKjR
> https://ibb.co/p1Z7bH9
> ...



  Your lats are really popping out in that double bicep.


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 13, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Your lats are really popping out in that double bicep.



Thanks I feel so joocy and then take a pic... mirror is always better than the picture. Pump is better than the mirror. Feeling like my biggest, never feeling big.


----------



## CJ (Apr 13, 2021)

Had my first "cheat" last night, a bowl of ice cream. I'll just eat a little less Cals today and tomorrow to make up for it.

It was worth it!!! :32 (16)::32 (16)::32 (16):


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 13, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Had my first "cheat" last night, a bowl of ice cream. I'll just eat a little less Cals today and tomorrow to make up for it.
> 
> It was worth it!!! :32 (16)::32 (16)::32 (16):


Two questions;

1)You were about 206lbs last week. Any change?

2)What flavor?


----------



## CJ (Apr 13, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Two questions;
> 
> 1)You were about 206lbs last week. Any change?
> 
> 2)What flavor?



That 206.8 update was yesterday morning, and it was Breyer's 2 in 1 Oreo and Chip's Ahoy mix.


----------



## Jin (Apr 13, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Had my first "cheat" last night, a bowl of ice cream. I'll just eat a little less Cals today and tomorrow to make up for it.
> 
> It was worth it!!! :32 (16)::32 (16)::32 (16):



Evil tempter!!!


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 13, 2021)

dted23 said:


> 212, heaviest ever.
> new program is high volume this week and gradually moves heavier with lower reps to peak at new PRs.
> https://ibb.co/gtwzKjR
> https://ibb.co/p1Z7bH9
> ...



Overall, you’re on track to achieving more than just 210. Why not Shoot fro 215 by summertime?

I know the goal is to get trim, but you didn’t have to trim the beard !?!


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 13, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Overall, you’re on track to achieving more than just 210. Why not Shoot fro 215 by summertime?
> 
> I know the goal is to get trim, but you didn’t have to trim the beard !?!



Id love to be 220-225, but I don’t think I could maintain that off the sauce. That’s too heavy for my frame and metabolism.

I regretted shaving the beard immediately.

212 and growing is requiring all the food I can manage time-wise and appetite-wise. If I keep growing, maybe 215, but a lot of it is probably water I’ll lose. Hopefully I dry out and stay well above 205.

I have 4 more weeks on the sauce: so I’ll cut down naturally and unintentionally by summer. Goal is to gain as much as I can, I’m really trying and far off from the slabs I wanted to put on.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 13, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Arms look great man



Thanks, they are my weak point; wish they stood out like my legs.  I lack triceps, my biceps dwarf them.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 14, 2021)

Lots of inspiration up in here, y’all!


----------



## Jin (Apr 14, 2021)

Just hitting my stride. 

250 down 6


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 14, 2021)

Jin said:


> Just hitting my stride.
> 
> 250 down 6
> View attachment 11823



Looking good dude!


----------



## Ped X (Apr 14, 2021)

Jin said:


> Just hitting my stride.
> 
> 250 down 6
> View attachment 11823



You look hungry.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 14, 2021)

Jin said:


> Just hitting my stride.
> 
> 250 down 6
> View attachment 11823



Fukkin A Jin your a monster!


----------



## Jin (Apr 14, 2021)

Pro Tip: stick a mirror on your fridge. Really up the self consciousness to where it’s not just unhealthy, but it’s also effective. 

60 second video. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pHS2U5Xkino


----------



## Jin (Apr 14, 2021)

Ped X said:


> You look hungry.



Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. 



Jin is starving.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 14, 2021)

Jin said:


> Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry. Jin is not hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> Jin is starving.



hahaha YES! 
Jin, you’re a monster. Very impressive old man. Very impressive! (Jk about the old man thing)
im gonna take some pics today and hopefully catch up with everyone else.... I’m losing weight again... I was 215. Now I’m 200 even.
stopped mk677 for a week and started dropping weight fast. Picked it back up Monday. 
Def lost MOSTLY water, I’ve dried out a little, but oddly enough, this I believe is the result of staying so overly hydrated. Weird right?


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 14, 2021)

Jin said:


> Just hitting my stride.
> 
> 250 down 6
> View attachment 11823



Coming together real nice. Inspirational!


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 14, 2021)

Jin said:


> Just hitting my stride.
> 
> 250 down 6
> View attachment 11823



I can’t even imagine having biceps that big. Jealous. You make me look prepubescent.


----------



## PZT (Apr 14, 2021)

Jin said:


> Just hitting my stride.
> 
> 250 down 6
> View attachment 11823



getting tight, just how daddy likes it


----------



## Thewall (Apr 15, 2021)

Jin said:


> Just hitting my stride.
> 
> 250 down 6
> View attachment 11823


Awesome job Jin.  Arms looking good, see the veins coming in.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 15, 2021)

Looking fukking incredible Jin!


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 15, 2021)

I came across a pic from exactly one year ago today (when the gyms were still shut down).  

Good things pools weren’t open either


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 15, 2021)

Ugh. Just snapped. Looking like a hunk of dog shit. I have to confess that I've been slacking in my gym. Im so tired. My coach has me coming off caffeine and im miserable. 
5'9" 198
17" arms.


----------



## Trump (Apr 15, 2021)

your back looks great dude don’t put yourself down 



MrInsensitive said:


> Ugh. Just snapped. Looking like a hunk of dog shit. I have to confess that I've been slacking in my gym. Im so tired. My coach has me coming off caffeine and im miserable.
> 5'9" 198
> 17" arms.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 15, 2021)

Trump said:


> your back looks great dude don’t put yourself down




I know it has muscle but I'm so damn lazy without my drugs man. What is wrong with me?


----------



## Trump (Apr 15, 2021)

It’s in your head you need to get your head down and get the job done, and stop being a bitch



MrInsensitive said:


> I know it has muscle but I'm so damn lazy without my drugs man. What is wrong with me?


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 15, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> I came across a pic from exactly one year ago today (when the gyms were still shut down).
> 
> Good things pools weren’t open either
> 
> View attachment 11836



Not as dry, perfect in term of not too “full-lookin”


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 15, 2021)

Trump said:


> It’s in your head you need to get your head down and get the job done, and stop being a bitch



Trump if I hadn't given you rep already I'd give it again. System won't let me. That's real bro!! Thank you.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 15, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> I came across a pic from exactly one year ago today (when the gyms were still shut down).
> 
> Good things pools weren’t open either
> 
> View attachment 11836



really don’t see the problem here. Wait till you see my stomach. Good work brother. Good work!!


----------



## German89 (Apr 15, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> I know it has muscle but I'm so damn lazy without my drugs man. What is wrong with me?



I just want to echo what trump said.  

Stop being a bitch.


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 15, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Ugh. Just snapped. Looking like a hunk of dog shit. I have to confess that I've been slacking in my gym. Im so tired. My coach has me coming off caffeine and im miserable.
> 5'9" 198
> 17" arms.



Yeah man, I’m 5’10 and 212lbs and I don’t look anywhere near as muscular. I look smaller and bloofier in comparison. I know I look “okay” (great by non lifter comparison) but your back is gnarly.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 15, 2021)

German89 said:


> I just want to echo what trump said.
> 
> Stop being a bitch.


Yes ma’am. Thank you for saying that.  I’ll do better.


----------



## PZT (Apr 15, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Ugh. Just snapped. Looking like a hunk of dog shit. I have to confess that I've been slacking in my gym. Im so tired. My coach has me coming off caffeine and im miserable.
> 5'9" 198
> 17" arms.



I can has dog shit?

looking good man


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 15, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Yeah man, I’m 5’10 and 212lbs and I don’t look anywhere near as muscular. I look smaller and bloofier in comparison. I know I look “okay” (great by non lifter comparison) but your back is gnarly.


Dted you’re crazy bro! Look at your profile pic. You’re big! I can see the shreds in your pecs. I didn’t post all of them because I’m embarrassed.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 15, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Ugh. Just snapped. Looking like a hunk of dog shit. I have to confess that I've been slacking in my gym. Im so tired. My coach has me coming off caffeine and im miserable.
> 5'9" 198
> 17" arms.



looking good man. I have around same stats. You look a little leaner though. Back is looking good. Just out of curiosity, why does your coach want you off the caffeine.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 15, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Ugh. Just snapped. Looking like a hunk of dog shit. I have to confess that I've been slacking in my gym. Im so tired. My coach has me coming off caffeine and im miserable.
> 5'9" 198
> 17" arms.



You’ve got a great back. You just need some ego boost in that shake!


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 15, 2021)

Thewall said:


> looking good man. I have around same stats. You look a little leaner though. Back is looking good. Just out of curiosity, why does your coach want you off the caffeine.


Thanks man, I appreciate the comments. 
He’s also an MD and he swears it’s hurting my gains. I can find exactly what he said and I’ll look for that now and type it back to you guys. 
Also, it was giving me an irregular heartbeat and flutters. 
Not the caffeine alone, but coupled with many supplements he’s got me on. 
I had been addicted to caffeine for years. Averaging sometimes 900-1g caffeine a day at my worst. 
im down to less than 200mg a day.
Phoenix, you’re just too freaking kind man. I guess I should listen to you, you look like you’ve got a great back too.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 16, 2021)

Now caffeine. The goal of anyone trying to gain muscle or increase performance is to be hyper hydrated. Part of why creatine is agreed by everyone to be the best otc performance enhancers ever created. 
Caffeine does the complete opposite. It is a natural diuretic and no matter how much water you drink you will continue to be in a volume depleted state as fluid balance is controlled by hormonal effects on the kidney..like pouring water into a bucket with huge holes. 
2. Your goal is to stay pumped and max vasodilated as much as possible. To increase nutrient delivery and volume for heavier lifts and better recovery and growth. Caffeine does the opposite again, it is a Vasoconstrictor. 
3. One of the limiting factors to strength and a large part of why androgens immediately help strength (ie. halotestin) is through CNS stimulation. This is good short term like for 45mins of heavy lifts and PRs. Continued nervous system like through the day does the opposite again by wearing down and taxing the CNS, making it nearly spent overtime. This makes you weaker, and more fatigued, with decreased recovery.

It's negative effect on sleep only exasperates these terrible effects.
It's for the occasional fatigue to
Help get through. While dieting it can help you get through morning faster cardio and eating super low Carbs but we are talking 80mg if truly needed bc of all the reasons above.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 16, 2021)

Thank you for the info. I think I over consume the caffeine myself.


----------



## CJ (Apr 16, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Ugh. Just snapped. Looking like a hunk of dog shit. I have to confess that I've been slacking in my gym. Im so tired. My coach has me coming off caffeine and im miserable.
> 5'9" 198
> 17" arms.



I'll take looking like that any day. Well defined back muscles bud, keep it up!!!


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 16, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'll take looking like that any day. Well defined back muscles bud, keep it up!!!


There he is!! 
Yes sir. I will. Thank you CJ.

I believe it was you who told me to stop dead lifting so much.. but we can all see how the lower back is almost non existent.. playing catch up, how many times a week can I push dead’s for max growth?


----------



## Jin (Apr 16, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> There he is!!
> Yes sir. I will. Thank you CJ.
> 
> I believe it was you who told me to stop dead lifting so much.. but we can all see how the lower back is almost non existent.. playing catch up, how many times a week can I push dead’s for max growth?




My body dysmorphia is a solid 9/10. You make me look like a damn narcissist.


----------



## CJ (Apr 16, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> There he is!!
> Yes sir. I will. Thank you CJ.
> 
> I believe it was you who told me to stop dead lifting so much.. but we can all see how the lower back is almost non existent.. playing catch up, how many times a week can I push dead’s for max growth?



I don't remember why I said that, if I did. But you really think that you have no lower back???

It looks like you have a couple of loaves of bread back there!!  :32 (18):

You're crazy!!!


----------



## Jin (Apr 17, 2021)

Joliver says to look good you must suffer. I hadn’t been suffering enough so I’ve upped the caloric deficit. 

4:30- apple, 1 tbsp PB

7- post w/o- shake/2 rice crackers (20g carbs)

9- miso soup, black coffee, 8 almonds

1- raw spinach, 300g ground chicken, tomatoes, mushrooms, corn or bell pepper. 8 almonds

6:30- same as lunch. 

snacks: 3 carrots throughout the day. 

Plan on staying here for two weeks and assess. Before I was eating 3 identical meals. This is approximately 650 calories less. 

Gone two days and seems manageable. 

Here is something Joliver wrote me the other day. I read it daily as part of my meditations during this cut:




“Believe me when I say, I love the pain. It's a chance at glory every day. There will always be satiation in your life...at the dinner table....or in the mirror...or in the eyes of your lover...etc.  Use your free will wisely. 


Rome was birthed by steel and roads...and died of comfort and apathy. Is your body constitutionally so different? So, my friend....draw those veinous roads over your muscles of steel with the kind of sacrifice that made mankind great...and you will become a great man.”

How can you not be motivated with words like those?


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 17, 2021)

Jin said:


> My body dysmorphia is a solid 9/10. You make me look like a damn narcissist.


I meant the part below that. Lol. I see the muscle too. But the flat between the top of my glutes and those ‘loaves of bread’. That’s what I meant. I’m trying to make mine look like this picture. 

my wife just told me why she thinks I’m so f****** up. She says I stare and watch these pros all day long... Then I look at me..... Then I look at the pros. And then I crawl into a tiny little sensitive ball..... until I’m MrInsensitive again.... brb..


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 17, 2021)

Jin said:


> Joliver:
> 
> “Believe me when I say, I love the pain. It's a chance at glory every day. There will always be satiation in your life...at the dinner table....or in the mirror...or in the eyes of your lover...etc.  Use your free will wisely.
> 
> ...



Poetry. Joliver is talented if that’s original.


----------



## Jin (Apr 17, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Poetry. Joliver is talented if that’s original.



that was an off the fly text he sent me. Talented is too mild a word.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 17, 2021)

Who hijacked this thread and made it about creatinine?


----------



## xyokoma (Apr 17, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Who hijacked this thread and made it about creatinine?



Agreed. 

Now back to showing off your naked bodies, everyone.


----------



## CJ (Apr 17, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Who hijacked this thread and made it about creatinine?



I cleaned it up, and moved it to it's own thread in the Nutrition forum.


----------



## Jin (Apr 17, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I cleaned it up, and moved it to it's own thread in the Nutrition forum.



I’ll be handing in my two weeks notice shortly. You’ve got this. :32 (19):


----------



## xyokoma (Apr 17, 2021)

Jin said:


> I’ll be handing in my two weeks notice shortly. You’ve got this. :32 (19):



Need a dislike button for this.


----------



## Jin (Apr 18, 2021)

246. Down 6 pounds. 10 more to go. 




I’m out to prove what you can do with diet and exercise alone. No drugs needed for big change. Prove to myself and others. 

I’m enjoying the process. In a great zone. About to go run 5K.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 18, 2021)

Get it, Papa J!!


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 18, 2021)

Jin said:


> 246. Down 6 pounds. 10 more to go.
> 
> View attachment 11872
> 
> ...



Very impressive abdomen Mr. Jin!


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 19, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> I meant the part below that. Lol. I see the muscle too. But the flat between the top of my glutes and those ‘loaves of bread’. That’s what I meant. I’m trying to make mine look like this picture.
> 
> my wife just told me why she thinks I’m so f****** up. She says I stare and watch these pros all day long... Then I look at me..... Then I look at the pros. And then I crawl into a tiny little sensitive ball..... until I’m MrInsensitive again.... brb..



I like this and can relate.
Yea we look awesome to most people but we follow pro bodybuilders and powerlifters/strongman etc so we compare ourselves to them no Joe shmo. 
It is our body dismorfia that pushes us to continue to better ourselves without it we would look like, well, Joe shmo


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 19, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Very impressive abdomen Mr. Jin!



its the var.


----------



## Iowabull (Apr 19, 2021)

Down to an even 250. 6 Lbs total lost. I felt like I would be lower. Lol. I thought I had leaned out some. Today is the one in the left and the side shot.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 19, 2021)

Jin said:


> 246. Down 6 pounds. 10 more to go.
> 
> View attachment 11872
> 
> ...


Id hit it.... no homo.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 19, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Very impressive abdomen Mr. Jin!



awesome Jin. See all the outlines of abs coming in.  Getting it done!!!  No easy task!!


----------



## Trump (Apr 19, 2021)

248lb this morning, pilled the weight on this 1st week back in the gym


----------



## CJ (Apr 19, 2021)

204 lbs today, down from 206.8 lbs last week. The weight is just falling off, down 10.6 lbs in 3 weeks. 

3,669 Cals per day last week.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 19, 2021)

Trump said:


> 248lb this morning, pilled the weight on this 1st week back in the gym



Wow ! You put on some serious weight in no time.


----------



## Trump (Apr 19, 2021)

I think I was just flat and depleted when I started



The Phoenix said:


> Wow ! You put on some serious weight in no time.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 19, 2021)

I have been averaging about 205 over the past few days.  I am pretty close to where I want to be so am going to ease off the gas a bit.  More than a month left and I don’t want to go below 200.


----------



## Jin (Apr 19, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> I have been averaging about 205 over the past few days.  I am pretty close to where I want to be so am going to ease off the gas a bit.  More than a month left and I don’t want to go below 200.




um..... and I quote 


“- If you are in, you’re in. It’s only 8 weeks. Don’t be a pu$$y and throw in the towel after 4. I will give you sh$t about it for the rest of your life.

So, to 195 then?


----------



## CJ (Apr 19, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> I have been averaging about 205 over the past few days.  I am pretty close to where I want to be so am going to ease off the gas a bit.  More than a month left and I don’t want to go below 200.



I'm in the same boat DK. Weight is coming off waaaay faster than expected. I don't want to go under 200 either, but it's inevitable.


----------



## Iowabull (Apr 19, 2021)

All of you guys that are loosing more weight than you want are dicks. Lol. Mine just barely keeps creeping off.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 19, 2021)

Jin said:


> um..... and I quote
> 
> 
> “- If you are in, you’re in. It’s only 8 weeks. Don’t be a pu$$y and throw in the towel after 4. I will give you sh$t about it for the rest of your life.
> ...



Easing off the gas is not the same as stepping on the brakes and getting out of the car.  

I would be doing the same thing if I was peaking too early for a show.  My goal is to look good on June 1; not lose as much weight as I can.


----------



## Jin (Apr 19, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm in the same boat DK. Weight is coming off waaaay faster than expected. I don't want to go under 200 either, but it's inevitable.



So opposite. On a bulk I’m like, let me slow down so I don’t get over 300 pounds again!


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 20, 2021)

210lbs, lost weight this week, anxiety made stomach unhappy.
Natural Standing https://ibb.co/NNJfFbq
Trying to prove I don’t have baby Traps: https://ibb.co/fqkzb4p
Trying to learn how to do a Lat Spread https://ibb.co/X3bfvv6
I think I have Side Chest down; chest of a 12-YO   boy: https://ibb.co/mF0btzF
Lame double bicep https://ibb.co/xgbDYLX

Dysmorphia hit hard this week

Still aiming for 225 if I can.


----------



## Jin (Apr 20, 2021)

Hmm. I mistook your face for mine in the trap photo


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 20, 2021)

Looking huge trump!


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 20, 2021)

Start of Week 4 progress - yo yo’ing back & forth between 193-198 but noticing a difference in the intensity and how I handle the weight. In addition, those auxiliary exercises are strengthening my joints and tendons and will yield a better result in the long run.  Will post photo next week after week 3 with new trainer.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 20, 2021)

dted23 said:


> 210lbs, lost weight this week, anxiety made stomach unhappy.
> Natural Standing https://ibb.co/NNJfFbq
> Trying to prove I don’t have baby Traps: https://ibb.co/fqkzb4p
> Trying to learn how to do a Lat Spread https://ibb.co/X3bfvv6
> ...



sorry to hear about the anxiety man. Hugs. Looking strong though dude!


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 20, 2021)

Jin said:


> Hmm. I mistook your face for mine in the trap photo



I hope it was because I looked as yoked as you and not because you look perpetually constipated.


----------



## Trump (Apr 20, 2021)

I bulking without even eating that much


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 20, 2021)

dted23 said:


> 210lbs, lost weight this week, anxiety made stomach unhappy.
> Natural Standing https://ibb.co/NNJfFbq
> Trying to prove I don’t have baby Traps: https://ibb.co/fqkzb4p
> Trying to learn how to do a Lat Spread https://ibb.co/X3bfvv6
> ...



Looking joocy my friend! I think the beard was holding you back. You look full in all your photos. Good job ; I don’t know what you did last week but it’s working. Go 225!


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 20, 2021)

Trump said:


> 248lb this morning, pilled the weight on this 1st week back in the gym


You can talk shit to me whenever you damn well please.... jelly. Jelly af.


----------



## CJ (Apr 20, 2021)

Pretty good read about dieting. Some of this wouldn't fully apply to us, as it was written be a natural for naturals(like the necessary fats for hormone production... We've got that covered :32 (20) . Good information nonetheless. 



"The Ultimate Cutting Diet - Devised By Pro Natural Bodybuilder Layne Norton | SimplyShredded.com" https://simplyshredded.com/layne-norton-the-most-effective-cutting-diet.html


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 20, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Pretty good read about dieting. Some of this wouldn't fully apply to us, as it was written be a natural for naturals(like the necessary fats for hormone production... We've got that covered :32 (20) . Good information nonetheless.
> "The Ultimate Cutting Diet - Devised By Pro Natural Bodybuilder Layne Norton | SimplyShredded.com" https://simplyshredded.com/layne-norton-the-most-effective-cutting-diet.html


I would take everything that Layne says with a huge pinch of salt. This is the dude who convinced women that they weren't losing weight because of "metabolic damage" (it was actually just water fluctuations hiding fat loss) and that the only way to fix that "damage" was by slowly increasing calories over many months. Despite the fact that the only way you're ever going to reverse weight loss induced metabolic adaptations (more accurate description than "damage") is by consuming maintenance level or above calories. As soon as possible. 

Layne is a shill. As a result, in my humble opinion, his views are totally null & avoid on most subjects. Dieting included.


----------



## CJ (Apr 20, 2021)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I would take everything that Layne says with a huge pinch of salt. This is the dude who convinced women that they weren't losing weight because of "metabolic damage" (it was actually just water fluctuations hiding fat loss) and that the only way to fix that "damage" was by slowly increasing calories over many months. Despite the fact that the only way you're ever going to reverse weight loss induced metabolic adaptations (more accurate description than "damage") is by consuming maintenance level or above calories. As soon as possible.
> 
> Layne is a shill. As a result, in my humble opinion, his views are totally null & avoid on most subjects. Dieting included.



Fair enough. I was actually unaware of his "metabolic damage in women" issue.

I'm actually semi going through this with my wife right now. She freaks out over the scale fluctuations, especially the week before her menstrual cycle begins. It's a roller coaster with women.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 20, 2021)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I would take everything that Layne says with a huge pinch of salt. This is the dude who convinced women that they weren't losing weight because of "metabolic damage" (it was actually just water fluctuations hiding fat loss) and that the only way to fix that "damage" was by slowly increasing calories over many months. Despite the fact that the only way you're ever going to reverse weight loss induced metabolic adaptations (more accurate description than "damage") is by consuming maintenance level or above calories. As soon as possible.
> 
> Layne is a shill. As a result, in my humble opinion, his views are totally null & avoid on most subjects. Dieting included.


Especially considering that high-quality studies on metabolic adaptation were already showing that it was a relatively minor factor for the vast majority of people. Layne is VERY good at ignoring evidence that he finds inconvenient.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 20, 2021)

Hell yes it’s a rollercoaster with women.. Their natural hormones, when fluctuating can cause upwards of 10lbs fluctuations in weight due to water. I’ve learned that from experience. Especially around the end of their menstrual cycle.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 23, 2021)

Ugh. Just starting to lean back out.. Its been a rough road fellas.


----------



## Trump (Apr 23, 2021)

you look ****in amazing dude




MrInsensitive said:


> Ugh. Just starting to lean back out.. Its been a rough road fellas.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 23, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Ugh. Just starting to lean back out.. Its been a rough road fellas.



Impressive. Great job!


----------



## CJ (Apr 23, 2021)

This week has been a shit show. I'm on vacation from work, and out of my routine, which is my kryptonite.

The nonsense ends today!!!!


----------



## quackattack (Apr 23, 2021)

Sitting at 205 so down about 5 lbs


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 23, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Sitting at 205 so down about 5 lbs



Great job.  

Harsh lighting there.  Your abs are probably even sharper than they appear.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 23, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Ugh. Just starting to lean back out.. Its been a rough road fellas.


Looking tight
what is your weight at now.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 23, 2021)

Quack attack, you look like you been putting in Hella work!! I can see those abs man! 
I echo Dk, the lighting or maybe contrasting the photo would make those pop more. 
Trust me bro, lighting is everything. 

Thank you guys for your compliments. I'm such a damn-negative Nancy. 
And all you guys have been putting in work. I promise you, I wouldn't be where I am without YOU. Thats facts. You guys have taught me SOOO much and motivated me like never before. 
I'm not a social person, so I literally have like 2 friends in my life.. no one talks to me.. so hearing it from experienced people means a lot. Thanks.

Thewall I'm sitting right at 200 in evenings.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 23, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Sitting at 205 so down about 5 lbs



Way to go! Keep at it brother.


----------



## CJ (Apr 23, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Quack attack, you look like you been putting in Hella work!! I can see those abs man!
> I echo Dk, the lighting or maybe contrasting the photo would make those pop more.
> Trust me bro, lighting is everything.
> 
> ...



And you have a sweet beard!!!


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> And you have a sweet beard!!!


Haha thanks brother! It’s officially a yeard! Isn’t that sad? Took me a year to grow a little trim a little grow some more.. kinda like our bodies. Lol.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 23, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Quack attack, you look like you been putting in Hella work!! I can see those abs man!
> I echo Dk, the lighting or maybe contrasting the photo would make those pop more.
> Trust me bro, lighting is everything.
> 
> ...



very impressive man. That is an awesome weight at your height to be that lean. Great job. 
Give up that negativity, looking good man.


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 23, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Haha thanks brother! It’s officially a yeard! Isn’t that sad? Took me a year to grow a little trim a little grow some more.. kinda like our bodies. Lol.




DONT SHAVE IT.
I miss my beard, it was at 7-8 months when I chopped it and emasculated myself.

200lbs and you look thick! Good for you. Killing it.

We dont even have to ask if you’re Irish, ha.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 23, 2021)

dted23 said:


> DONT SHAVE IT.
> I miss my beard, it was at 7-8 months when I chopped it and emasculated myself.
> 
> 200lbs and you look thick! Good for you. Killing it.
> ...


oh bro, that lighting was harsh on my melanin count. Had to throw on a filter so you could see me lol. 
thanks man. I seriously mean it, you guys are awesome. This was not the response I expected. Thank you. 
and yes, thick, thicker than I want to be. But coach says I gotta keep this up to grow optimally, he said “we’ll chisel later after you actually build some muscle” lolol. I love that guy.
he did let me drop a little from 215. I told him I was just too uncomfortable to stay that bulky.


----------



## Iowabull (Apr 24, 2021)

Weekly check in. Down to 243 today. I knew I had been looking leaner and today the scale finally caught up. 13 lbs over all down so far.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 24, 2021)

Down another 1.5lbs.  Next week will be the half way point and am more comfortable with this pace.  Still eating between 2,500 to 2,700 calories. Reduced weekly cardio by 45 mins.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 24, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Down another 1.5lbs.  Next week will be the half way point and am more comfortable with this pace.  Still eating between 2,500 to 2,700 calories. Reduced weekly cardio by 45 mins.
> 
> View attachment 11914



I mean obviously this goes without saying, but I saw your last post and I was like “nice change, cuts are deeper, looking dry and lean.” Then Today, already another set of pics and again, deeper cuts and even drier. 
this is impressive dk.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 24, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> I mean obviously this goes without saying, but I saw your last post and I was like “nice change, cuts are deeper, looking dry and lean.” Then Today, already another set of pics and again, deeper cuts and even drier.
> this is impressive dk.



Thanks, man.  Really appreciate it.  I am finding it easier knowing we are all going through it together.


----------



## German89 (Apr 24, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Down another 1.5lbs.  Next week will be the half way point and am more comfortable with this pace.  Still eating between 2,500 to 2,700 calories. Reduced weekly cardio by 45 mins.
> 
> View attachment 11914



Uhh.. Is that a salmon belt?


----------



## Jin (Apr 25, 2021)

248. I had my reoccurring infection last week sepsis etc. 

104 fever. About 2 gallons of sports drink and 3 family size boxes of crackers. It couldn’t be helped. 

set me back a bit. I want to get under 240 by the end of this.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 25, 2021)

Jin said:


> 248. I had my reoccurring infection last week sepsis etc.
> 
> 104 fever. About 2 gallons of sports drink and 3 family size boxes of crackers. It couldn’t be helped.
> 
> ...



Still, looking pretty trim!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 25, 2021)

INSANELY trim. Holy cow. Well done! Sorry about the relapse but hope you’re feeling better -


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 25, 2021)

Way to go @Jin, shred it brother.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 25, 2021)

Week 5 progress, sitting solid at my peak cycle (came off orals today), now gonna wind it down towards summer time with just the deca and T4.  Starting week 4 with new trainer and I feel leaner but heavier, stout might be a suitable description.


----------



## CJ (Apr 26, 2021)

It was a shit show of a week. I actually GAINED 2.8 lbs, up to 206.8 this morning.

I was on vacation and literally had no self control. I was out of my normal routine, and that trips me up every damn time.

I'm all set to be 100% dialed in going forward, I still have 10 more weeks to go on this cut, going to July 4th. Have my calorie and macro targets dialed in, I'll be carb cycling, 1 high day, 2 low days, 4 moderate days.





The pic is starting point on left, this morning on the right.


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 26, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It was a shit show of a week. I actually GAINED 2.8 lbs, up to 206.8 this morning.
> 
> I was on vacation and literally had no self control. I was out of my normal routine, and that trips me up every damn time.
> 
> ...



You may have gained weight, but look better.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 26, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It was a shit show of a week. I actually GAINED 2.8 lbs, up to 206.8 this morning.
> 
> I was on vacation and literally had no self control. I was out of my normal routine, and that trips me up every damn time.
> 
> ...



The scale is just a tool. What matters is what you see in the mirror.  You didn’t gain 2.8 lbs of fat so don’t sweat it.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 26, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It was a shit show of a week. I actually GAINED 2.8 lbs, up to 206.8 this morning.
> 
> I was on vacation and literally had no self control. I was out of my normal routine, and that trips me up every damn time.
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with looking fuller.  I prefer that look but it is so hard to keep it without getting sloppy.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 26, 2021)

Starting to get girth... or maybe it's a shadow.... don't judge me.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 26, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It was a shit show of a week. I actually GAINED 2.8 lbs, up to 206.8 this morning.
> 
> I was on vacation and literally had no self control. I was out of my normal routine, and that trips me up every damn time.
> 
> ...



ok everyone, I found a pic of my 2021 leg goals. ^^ :32 (2):
looking damn good brother.


----------



## CJ (Apr 27, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> ok everyone, I found a pic of my 2021 leg goals. ^^ :32 (2):
> looking damn good brother.



Why, you want them to shrink? :32 (18):

Your legs are bigger, I see your pic right above!!!


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 27, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Why, you want them to shrink? :32 (18):
> 
> Your legs are bigger, I see your pic right above!!!



CJ. STOP IT! I’m not that dysmorphic. Quit playing. Don’t you see the straticulations in your legs? You have like 3 layers of muscle protruding. Do you have any idea how many snaps it took to get one where you could see anything?? That’s why it’s blurry, I was flexing so hard I was shaking! 
brb I’m gonna post measurements for context.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 27, 2021)

I took the largest number I could honestly get off my right leg: 23”.......


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 27, 2021)

211, 5’10
My joints are bugging me, but I don’t think it’s the Winstrol immediately kicking in. I think it’s low estrogen.

Ill pop a dbol tonight and see how I’m feeling tomorrow. Rested. Workout was lazy.
https://ibb.co/4WWNL1q
https://ibb.co/rZWx7KG


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 27, 2021)

dted23 said:


> 211, 5’10
> My joints are bugging me, but I don’t think it’s the Winstrol immediately kicking in. I think it’s low estrogen.
> 
> Ill pop a dbol tonight and see how I’m feeling tomorrow. Rested. Workout was lazy.
> ...



Look great dude.


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 27, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Look great dude.


I’m trying to practice poses so I don’t look like a blob. https://youtube.com/shorts/o95yHU2ue1U?feature=share

Wrestling with the “not big” and “not lean” but right now. I want to be big, but the devil on my shoulder is saying “just cut”.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 27, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I’m trying to practice poses so I don’t look like a blob. https://youtube.com/shorts/o95yHU2ue1U?feature=share
> 
> Wrestling with the “not big” and “not lean” but right now. I want to be big, but the devil on my shoulder is saying “just cut”.



  A few posing tips if you ever have any competitive aspirations.

- build your poses from the ground up.  You have potential to showcase your legs better.  That step forward you are doing in your poses is hard to pull off.  When you hit your back either don’t do the step at all or step back and to flex the calf.

- back poses are more than just your back. Hit your glutes and hamstrings  too.

- for side poses press the outter leg against the inner one to add thickness to your thigh.

Also, if you are truly getting pool ready I would agree with the devil when he tells you to cut.  Sun light is incredibly harsh and you are going to lose separation and hardness when you trade in the friendly gym lighting  for natural light.


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 27, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> A few posing tips if you ever have any competitive aspirations.
> 
> - build your poses from the ground up.  You have potential to showcase your legs better.  That step forward you are doing in your poses is hard to pull off.  When you hit your back either don’t do the step at all or step back and to flex the calf.
> 
> ...



I don’t have competitive aspirations, but I have friends who do. I got to at least stay within their range, ha.

Appreciate those tips a ton. I didn’t bother flexing legs because I didn’t use them today, but good feedback.

Hmm. See I wasn’t sure if I’d look better bigger or with a cut. I have ~4 weeks left on my cycle. I have Test PP and Winstrol. Should I cut? Jin recommended I try recomp inch by eating at maintenance and letting the Winstrol work


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 27, 2021)

dted23 said:


> 211, 5’10
> My joints are bugging me, but I don’t think it’s the Winstrol immediately kicking in. I think it’s low estrogen.
> 
> Ill pop a dbol tonight and see how I’m feeling tomorrow. Rested. Workout was lazy.
> ...



Bro, you could also be straining your tendons with the intensity in your workouts. Just a theory.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 27, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> A few posing tips if you ever have any competitive aspirations.
> 
> - build your poses from the ground up.  You have potential to showcase your legs better.  That step forward you are doing in your poses is hard to pull off.  When you hit your back either don’t do the step at all or step back and to flex the calf.
> 
> ...



Posing is a workout in itself.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 27, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Posing is a workout in itself.



very true.  At every contest I have ever been to there is at least one guy who didn’t practice enough and didn’t appreciate how hard it is to keep your abs tight during judging.  You can pick them out because they are always the ones who are huffing and puffing and doing everything they can to keep a smile on their face,


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 27, 2021)

dted23 said:


> 211, 5’10
> My joints are bugging me, but I don’t think it’s the Winstrol immediately kicking in. I think it’s low estrogen.
> 
> Ill pop a dbol tonight and see how I’m feeling tomorrow. Rested. Workout was lazy.
> ...


Nice bro! Looking awesome. Keep up the good work.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 28, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I don’t have competitive aspirations, but I have friends who do. I got to at least stay within their range, ha.
> 
> Appreciate those tips a ton. I didn’t bother flexing legs because I didn’t use them today, but good feedback.
> 
> Hmm. See I wasn’t sure if I’d look better bigger or with a cut. I have ~4 weeks left on my cycle. I have Test PP and Winstrol. Should I cut? Jin recommended I try recomp inch by eating at maintenance and letting the Winstrol work



hey can we make a thread about POSING? I’m not afraid to admit I have no idea what I’m doing. 
I can’t figure out the side chest, tricep flex arm behind the back thing...... mine looks like I’m trying to hold a fart.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 28, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> hey can we make a thread about POSING? I’m not afraid to admit I have no idea what I’m doing.
> I can’t figure out the side chest, tricep flex arm behind the back thing...... mine looks like I’m trying to hold a fart.



It’s work and can be tiring. It’s great idea and we can all look goofy trying to get our poses in. We would need it as a video because the forms are also required, just not the pose (otherwise you won’t know where to start) and know where it ends.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 28, 2021)

Nice Phoenix! Great idea. And I’d way prefer to look like a fool in front of my peeps here than on stage. 
which I’m sure before I’m ready to compete, coach will go over these things... I’d imagine... but we’re talking over a year from now. 
either way, I’m down for this.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 28, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Nice Phoenix! Great idea. And I’d way prefer to look like a fool in front of my peeps here than on stage.
> which I’m sure before I’m ready to compete, coach will go over these things... I’d imagine... but we’re talking over a year from now.
> either way, I’m down for this.



Go for it brother. Start posting!


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 28, 2021)

Slide under 200lbs this morning.

Feeling really good. Workouts still going well. Upped my calories to 2,800 to 3000.


----------



## Jin (Apr 28, 2021)

You look fantastic DK!


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 28, 2021)

Jin said:


> You look fantastic DK!



Thanks.  Actually feeling good too, which is a nice surprise.  I was really expecting to feel a lot more like death


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 28, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Go for it brother. Start posting!


Oh you mean me?... I was trying to get you to do it. Lol:32 (18):


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 28, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Slide under 200lbs this morning.
> 
> Feeling really good. Workouts still going well. Upped my calories to 2,800 to 3000.
> 
> View attachment 11936



We can see you peaking over your camera ... great work on getting pool ready ... I'm about to get started again ...


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 29, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> We can see you peaking over your camera ... great work on getting pool ready ... I'm about to get started again ...



Looking quite shredded brother.


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 29, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> hey can we make a thread about POSING? I’m not afraid to admit I have no idea what I’m doing.
> I can’t figure out the side chest, tricep flex arm behind the back thing...... mine looks like I’m trying to hold a fart.



New thread for posing: https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/36242-From-Poser-to-Posing?p=678473&viewfull=1#post678473


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 29, 2021)

Let’s get hype today boys!! Train hard, listen to this song during your warm up... see what happens. 

https://youtu.be/X8XnDttwAC0


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 29, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Let’s get hype today boys!! Train hard, listen to this song during your warm up... see what happens.
> 
> https://youtu.be/X8XnDttwAC0



Is this considered Grindcore/Metalcore?  play some pool side music, maybe calypso/dub/raegae...jk Interesting Genre of music.


----------



## Jin (Apr 29, 2021)

Still fat. I’m considering a 4 week blast of tren ace once this challenge is over. Would Be my best starting place of any run. BUT I said I was going to take off a full year and that’s not over until august. I should probably keep my word.


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 29, 2021)

I don’t think fat people have visible garden hoses for bicep veins.



Jin said:


> Still fat. I’m considering a 4 week blast of tren ace once this contest is over. Would Be my best starting place of any run. BUT I said I was going to take off a full year and that’s not over until august. I should probably keep my word.
> 
> View attachment 11944


----------



## Jin (Apr 29, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I don’t think fat people have visible garden hoses for bicep veins.



Ha. Well now, you know!


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 29, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I don’t think fat people have visible garden hoses for bicep veins.



If @Jin thinks he’s phat, can only imagine what he thinks of us?


----------



## Thewall (Apr 30, 2021)

Jin said:


> Still fat. I’m considering a 4 week blast of tren ace once this challenge is over. Would Be my best starting place of any run. BUT I said I was going to take off a full year and that’s not over until august. I should probably keep my word.
> 
> View attachment 11944


Awesome Jin. Upper arm veins coming in. Getting chiseled. Give you a lot of credit sticking with the full year off and seeing it through!!


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 30, 2021)

I see those sexy ass Santa hat Pj’s behind that plate...


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 30, 2021)

All water boys, but workouts already less fun.
Way less pump.
Scale reads 206 down from 215 last week.


----------



## Trump (Apr 30, 2021)

250lb today with less fat, might aim for 260lb


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 30, 2021)

Trump said:


> 250lb today with less fat, might aim for 260lb



Looking good. Upper body looks sick.
Is that like a smart mirror?!?


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 30, 2021)

Trump said:


> 250lb today with less fat, might aim for 260lb



can see the fat loss! Great job!


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 30, 2021)

Great job dudes. Y’all are killing it. Y’all all dropping down nice. 
meanwhile over here realizing I’m sitting at 245lbs and thought I was 235 still.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 30, 2021)

Trump said:


> 250lb today with less fat, might aim for 260lb



You just keep getting bigger with every photo.  Way to go!


----------



## Jin (Apr 30, 2021)

Trump said:


> 250lb today with less fat, might aim for 260lb


 **** you. And **** Sickman.


----------



## CJ (Apr 30, 2021)

Trump said:


> 250lb today with less fat, might aim for 260lb



Looking damn good bud!!! :32 (2):


----------



## Iowabull (Apr 30, 2021)

242 today. Down from start weight of 256. Down from 317 November 1st of last year.  Today is the pic on left


----------



## quackattack (May 1, 2021)

Iowabull said:


> 242 today. Down from start weight of 256. Down from 317 November 1st of last year.  Today is the pic on left



75 lbs in 5 months is seriously impressive. Good work.


----------



## Iowabull (May 1, 2021)

quackattack said:


> 75 lbs in 5 months is seriously impressive. Good work.


Thanks man. Once I really got my Macros dialed in everything came together nicely. I want to get down to 230-235 and then run a cycle and see how it turns out. I've only ran cycles before at a heavier weight and always had great strength gains but never got the  gains in the mirror. Hopefully this time will be different.


----------



## dk8594 (May 2, 2021)

Poor man’s posing trunks, but wanted to get in a pic with my thighs.

I have had a couple of 197lbs mornings on the scale.

Plotted this out for 2 months so am about half way through.  I am keeping the course, but am removing calorie restrictions on Saturdays.


----------



## Jin (May 2, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Poor man’s posing trunks, but wanted to get in a pic with my thighs.
> 
> I have had a couple of 197lbs mornings on the scale.
> 
> ...



My hat’s off to you brother. You make me look like a slob. I have another 4 weeks, however. 

THANK you for the inspiration and for starting this thread.


----------



## CJ (May 2, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Poor man’s posing trunks, but wanted to get in a pic with my thighs.
> 
> I have had a couple of 197lbs mornings on the scale.
> 
> ...



You people who are beach ready by early May really annoy me!!!  :32 (18):

I just finally got T-Shirt ready. 

Looking damn good brother!!!


----------



## The Phoenix (May 2, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Poor man’s posing trunks, but wanted to get in a pic with my thighs.
> 
> I have had a couple of 197lbs mornings on the scale.
> 
> ...



Nice wheelz @DK!


----------



## transcend2007 (May 2, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Poor man’s posing trunks, but wanted to get in a pic with my thighs.
> 
> I have had a couple of 197lbs mornings on the scale.
> 
> ...



Another pic without your pants on DK ... lol

You look awesome brother ..  thanks for inspiration ... !!!


----------



## Send0 (May 2, 2021)

Trump said:


> 250lb today with less fat, might aim for 260lb



I just got done reading your older DNP threads that had a pic at the end. Needless to say I had to do a double take when I saw this picture in the pool thread.

Looking fan-f'n-tastic man! Keep up the incredible work!


----------



## Send0 (May 2, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Well fukk.  Guess this is what I needed to make sure I keep up the progress since my blast ended.  I'll throw in my 6 month progress pic.  First is from October and the second was on 3-29.  6' and 220 in the second pic.  235 in the first



Holy  hell dude... Are those the same shorts in the before and after pics? You seriously look about 10-15 years younger. Great job!


----------



## Send0 (May 2, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Ugh. Just snapped. Looking like a hunk of dog shit. I have to confess that I've been slacking in my gym. Im so tired. My coach has me coming off caffeine and im miserable.
> 5'9" 198
> 17" arms.



I see a Christmas tree.... you're hard work is very obvious. Keep it up!

Why are you coming off the caffeine? Are you a few weeks out from going on stage?


----------



## Trump (May 2, 2021)

you win let’s play for second now



dk8594 said:


> Poor man’s posing trunks, but wanted to get in a pic with my thighs.
> 
> I have had a couple of 197lbs mornings on the scale.
> 
> ...


----------



## Send0 (May 2, 2021)

I wasn't going to post this, but I got pumped seeing everyone else kick ass. So I thought maybe someone who had my starting build might get motivated seeing my progress too. I figure I need to get over being so self conscious, especially if it might help someone else.

Here is the picture for those who don't want to wade through my history/notes that I wrote below.





*Context/Reference*
- For reference, I am 5'8 and 42 years old.

- In the history I will list a body fat mirror guestimates. I'm trying not to be obsessed with numbers, and focus on whether I'm visually happy with my progres

- Unfortunately I lost all progress pics prior to 2021. I only have pics from February, March, and April.

- I have pretty bad lighting for these kinds of pics. I have visible abs, albeit not very deep cuts, but they don't show in the April pic at all... but you can kind of see them in the March picture.

- I personally think how low I'm willing to let my pants ride is a good indicator of my progress. I am definitely ashamed of my waist line in the pics from Feb. and March, and much more confident in my waist in April

- Wish I had taken pictures of my back... My traps, rhomboids, etc look sick. And I say that as a guy who has body dysmorphia and confidence issues.

*Diet and Workout Routine*
- Diet for the duration of the time consists of 3500 calories a day, split across 5 meals, with macros at 40% protein, 40% carbs, 20% fat.

- Workout consists of 10 minutes low intensity cardio, lifting as heavy as I can, followed by 15 minutes of balls to the wall cardio at the end of my lifting session. I do this 6 days a week, with 1 rest day. 

*Progress History*
- Started working out again in August 15th 2020, after something like 5 years of just letting my body turn into a shit blob. I was 180lbs @ 20% - 25% body fat. I am 100% natural... No TRT, just my balls at work.

- November 15th 2020, made it down to 158 lbs and probably something like 15-18% body fat. This is 22lbs in 2 months. During this time frame I was running 5 miles a day, and doing 20 minutes of rowing, in addition to my normal lifting regimen. I am 100% natural... No TRT, just my balls at work.

- December 2020 + January 2021... 155lbs, and probably 15 -17% body fat. I cut out the running and rowing.... I felt I lost too much weight too quickly, and it reflected in my physique. I continued to do my normal pre/post workout 15 minute cardio sessions, and my normal lifting regimen. I am 100% natural... No TRT, just my balls at work.

- February 15th 2021... 155lbs, and probably 14-16% body fat. I am still natural in the picture shown, but I start a cycle of Test-E @ 500mg/week and 500mg of EQ about a 4 days after this picture. 

- March 15th 2021.. 155lbs, and probably 13-14% body fat. I've now been on a cycle for about 3 weeks in this picture. I start having shoulder joint issues at heavier weight, and my workouts are not very intense because of it. I start seeing a physical therapist immediately, but also continue working out.

- April 15th 2021... still 155lbs, and I think I'm probably a solid 12% body fat here... possibly even 11.5% bf (I carry most of my fat in my lower body). Still have shoulder joint issues, still seeing a physical therapist, still working out but my workouts lack intensity because of the shoulder issues. This is really feeling like a waste of a cycle at this point.

- Current (May 2nd 2021).. this morning I weighed 155lbs, and I look ever so slightly leaner than I did on April 15th... maybe I'm 11.5%, hard to put a number on the minor visual change that I'm seeing in the mirror.

*Joint issues identified?*
- New lab results came in, had labs done, and my E2 is at 6pg/ml... but my estrone is at like 600.

- This seems to indicate that my body is metabolizing EQ differently, at least when it comes to competing with testosterone for aromatase.

- I did not have any low e2 sides except for my left shoulder specifically... but I should've suspected something. I mean my cuticles have been raw and swollen, and other minor things that are easy to dismiss.

- I've dropped the EQ, and have started a protocol to add 50mg/day of test-prop over the next 5 days (250mg total) in order to boost my E2 levels.

- Today is day 2 of that protocol, and the constant aching I have in my shoulder while sitting and doing nothing has subsided.

- I'm quite pissed off at myself... I've basically wasted my cycle since I should've realized something was odd.

- I'm going to run test-e for another 4-5 weeks, in an attempt to get something out of this cycle and not have it be a total loss. After this I'll drop to a TRT dose, and try another cycle after being off for at least 3 months.


----------



## dk8594 (May 2, 2021)

Jin said:


> My hat’s off to you brother. You make me look like a slob. I have another 4 weeks, however.
> 
> THANK you for the inspiration and for starting this thread.



Thanks.  Saw the ab shot you posted a week or two back.  They are coming in great.  Four weeks is a lot of time and I have no doubt you are going to be coming in shredded.



CJ275 said:


> You people who are beach ready by early May really annoy me!!!  :32 (18):
> 
> I just finally got T-Shirt ready.
> 
> Looking damn good brother!!!



Ha! The shitty part is that the pools aren’t open.  We’ll see how good I am at maintenance.  Might be I will be putting a t shirt on in 4 weeks



The Phoenix said:


> Nice wheelz @DK!



Thanks bro.  It’s really only been the last few years that I have felt somewhat good about them.



transcend2007 said:


> Another pic without your pants on DK ... lol
> 
> You look awesome brother ..  thanks for inspiration ... !!!



The one from the back is in your inbox.



Trump said:


> you win let’s play for second now



Not saying it was ever a competition, but if it was it would be fair to say that having gyms open could be considered an unfair advantage.  Glad things finally opened up for you over there.


----------



## CJ (May 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I wasn't going to post this, but I got pumped seeing everyone else kick ass. So I thought maybe someone who had my starting build might get motivated seeing my progress too. I figure I need to get over being so self conscious, especially if it might help someone else.
> 
> Here is the picture for those who don't want to wade through my history/notes that I wrote below.
> 
> ...



Noticeable improvements!!!

Don't fret about "only" being on 500mg of Test. That's more than enough to make damn good progress. Don't slack off, don't waste this cycle, get it done!!!!


----------



## Send0 (May 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Noticeable improvements!!!
> 
> Don't fret about "only" being on 500mg of Test. That's more than enough to make damn good progress. Don't slack off, don't waste this cycle, get it done!!!!



Thanks man, appreciate it.

Its not the 500mg of test that has me fretting... I've done well on test only cycles plenty of times in the past. It was more about me being an idiot, and not realizing that EQ was binding up most of my aromatase, resulting in stupid low E2, which aggravated my shoulder, and in turn messed up my intensity in the gym during the last 4-5 weeks.

If my E2 was dialed in then I have no doubt I could've put on at least 5lbs more lean muscle mass, compared to where I'm sitting now . Oh well, you live and you learn... only thing I can do now is bust my ass and make the most of the remaining 4 weeks I have.


----------



## Send0 (May 2, 2021)

I wish I had my pictures from August 2020 so everyone can understand what a blobulous yet skinny sack of s*** that I started out as. 

Take the February picture, and just imagine it at least 5 times worse. That was my starting point :32 (11):


----------



## The Phoenix (May 3, 2021)

Week 6 Progress - back down to 193. I already peaked my cycle so don’t think I’ll make the 200+ Club this. Maybe next year. Anyway here is one of me with less water. Can’t tell with tattoos and video but tricep striations show through the tricep outer head.


----------



## CJ (May 3, 2021)

202.8 this morning, down 1.2 lbs from 2 weeks ago. Last week was a shit show, so that's why I'm going off the 2 weeks ago mark.

Happy that I completely reversed the damage from last week, and made some progress on top of it.

Last 7 days....


----------



## The Phoenix (May 3, 2021)

Not just pool  ready.... #MaybeWestMezcal


----------



## TeddyBear (May 4, 2021)

206lbs, down from 215 two weeks ago.
deflated, lost water
My knee was acting up last week so all my workouts suffered, that and relationship drama.

So I was worried.

But strength isn’t all gone. Back on to week 4 of 6 (after a week off) of a strength program. Knee is alright after leg day today. But pumps currently don’t exist for me.

https://ibb.co/z5ry8DS
https://ibb.co/qy16P1S

Friday; at 209: https://ibb.co/CPgvL8x

Its really my first cut, I’m nervous about losing strength and muscle. But trying to eat enough protein.

Personal Baggage:
Im going to try to be disciplined about eating well, enough, and aiming for a slow cut. But have no appetite: just broke off my engagement. (I’m real sad about it. She’s the one. But no matter how hard we tried, we always ran into another emotional hurdle and we were just too tired to see doing it forever. I hope we come back together. No hard feelings, it was mutual. But my first relationship and first break up. I o ow we will both be okay.)


----------



## Jin (May 4, 2021)

248 still but I’ve just dropped to the smallest setting I’ve been on my belt. Which I’m usually around 230 if I’m fitting that. 

I have not been great about not drinking. More often than not it’s been about a bottle of red wine a night. So I’ve made a declaration to my wife that I’m actually going booze free in May. 

Goal weight still 238.


----------



## Trump (May 4, 2021)

why does everyone post a pic of themselves and you post a graph??



CJ275 said:


> 202.8 this morning, down 1.2 lbs from 2 weeks ago. Last week was a shit show, so that's why I'm going off the 2 weeks ago mark.
> 
> Happy that I completely reversed the damage from last week, and made some progress on top of it.
> 
> Last 7 days....


----------



## CJ (May 4, 2021)

Trump said:


> why does everyone post a pic of themselves and you post a graph??



I was only going to do beginning, 4 weeks, 8 weeks, 13 weeks. But here ya go....


----------



## Thewall (May 4, 2021)

Looking awesome Jin!!!  10 more to go, looking forward to your progress

cj275. Definitely can see you got a lot tighter? Keep at it!!!


----------



## TeddyBear (May 4, 2021)

with those abs I’d post this week too. Siiiiiick cuts man. 





CJ275 said:


> I was only going to do beginning, 4 weeks, 8 weeks, 13 weeks. But here ya go....


----------



## Send0 (May 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I was only going to do beginning, 4 weeks, 8 weeks, 13 weeks. But here ya go....



Not sure if your a luchador or the pink power ranger. Either way, your picture makes me not want to play this game anymore 

Looking sick CJ... can't wait to see how you finish this.


----------



## CJ (May 4, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Not sure if your a luchador or the pink power ranger. Either way, your picture makes me not want to play this game anymore
> 
> Looking sick CJ... can't wait to see how you finish this.



It's just favorable lighting. If I move 2 feet in any direction, I look like shit!  :32 (18):


----------



## permabulker (May 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It's just favorable lighting. If I move 2 feet in any direction, I look like shit!  :32 (18):



for the first time in forever I get to tell you you are wrong and full of shit CJ. You are inspiring. You look shredded. Shut up.


----------



## Thewall (May 4, 2021)

I’ve been inspired seeing all these posts. Down from 203 to 195. Almost at my pool ready this year. Maybe another 4 weeks.


----------



## CJ (May 4, 2021)

Thewall said:


> View attachment 11966
> 
> 
> I’ve been inspired seeing all these posts. Down from 203 to 195. Almost at my pool ready this year. Maybe another 4 weeks.



Looking great big man!!!  :32 (2)::32 (2)::32 (2):


----------



## Jin (May 4, 2021)

People on this board are impressive. Great work folks. Let’s hammer it home on the second half of this.


----------



## Iowabull (May 5, 2021)

Jin said:


> People on this board are impressive. Great work folks. Let’s hammer it home on the second half of this.


I 2nd this. I am beyond expressed with people's physiques on this thread. Makes me want to buckle down even more to get to these levels.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 5, 2021)

Thewall said:


> View attachment 11966
> 
> 
> I’ve been inspired seeing all these posts. Down from 203 to 195. Almost at my pool ready this year. Maybe another 4 weeks.



Can I look like EITHER of these pictures?!?! Dude you’ve got slabs of muscle for lbs less. You’re def pool ready now.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 5, 2021)

Thewall said:


> View attachment 11966
> 
> 
> I’ve been inspired seeing all these posts. Down from 203 to 195. Almost at my pool ready this year. Maybe another 4 weeks.



You know if you’ve got legs ; I am going to flatter you. Damn, but i bet blast those tree  trunks


----------



## PZT (May 5, 2021)

Thewall said:


> View attachment 11966
> 
> 
> I’ve been inspired seeing all these posts. Down from 203 to 195. Almost at my pool ready this year. Maybe another 4 weeks.



bro!! youd look 250 with some capped out delts. Looking awesome either way mayne


----------



## PZT (May 5, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I was only going to do beginning, 4 weeks, 8 weeks, 13 weeks. But here ya go....



those lower obliques are legit


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 5, 2021)

I thought we just bulked year long.


----------



## Jin (May 7, 2021)

lunch
sashimi 
raw beef
konyaku noodles (10cal)
cabbage/cucumber salad

Time’s running out for Jin to come near DK, CJ and TheWall. I’ll do my best though.


----------



## dk8594 (May 7, 2021)

Jin said:


> lunch
> sashimi
> raw beef
> konyaku noodles (10cal)
> ...



I am sure you have mastered them, but i have found chop sticks to be a key tool to cutting calories since half of the food ends up on the floor.


----------



## Send0 (May 7, 2021)

Still can't lift my left arm really. Thinking of taking 2 weeks off to heal, because simply reducing my load is not working at all. 

On a positive note, I've somehow gained 2.6lbs this week (last week 155, this week 157.6). I can also tell that my lower abdominal fat is slowly coming off. I can't see those lower abs yet but the skin is starting to feel thinner when I pinch it, if you know what I mean. My serratus also appears to be catching shadows in all the right spots, so that's encouraging.

I'll still post my final pool pics, but I'm not expecting anything stellar this go around.


----------



## Iowabull (May 8, 2021)

Nothing big this week. Down another pound. 241. Hopefully I will break the 230s next week


----------



## TeddyBear (May 9, 2021)

Meet was on Feb 28th: Squat was 385lbs (200bw)
I felt confident and people agreed I had more in the tank, though that was my previous PR.

April 6th. I hit 405lbs PR at 210bw.

Today, May 8th.
I felt good on warm ups. I’ve behaved and stuck to my program. I’m two weeks into my cut. I’m down from 215bw to 206bw.
I decided to try 405. Easy.
I decided to try 415. Clean.
I decided to try 425, I hit the hooks. Messy. Needed spotter.
I decided to try again, 425: https://youtu.be/q_mgZX3xi_Y


----------



## MrInsensitive (May 9, 2021)

Ah man... I’m at 198 today. Let’s get it fellas.
I have no idea why that posted upside down.


----------



## BRICKS (May 9, 2021)

Looking good fellas.  Strong work all around.


----------



## dk8594 (May 9, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> I have no idea why that posted upside down.



 Upside down pic or the first ever ugbb handstand selfie?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 9, 2021)

PZT said:


> those lower obliques are legit



Yeah cj keeps talking about trying to get lean when he already lean af!


----------



## The Phoenix (May 9, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Yeah cj keeps talking about trying to get lean when he already lean af!



Hi there Flying Pappaya, what do you look like? Just wondering; I haven’t seen any progress pics of you on this thread or any other thread. I’m not trolling you, just wondering.  I believe your AVI once had some dude with pig tails and that’s who I envision how you appear. Just asking....


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 9, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Hi there Flying Pappaya, what do you look like? Just wondering; I haven’t seen any progress pics of you on this thread or any other thread. I’m not trolling you, just wondering.  I believe your AVI once had some dude with pig tails and that’s who I envision how you appear. Just asking....



There are videos in my log.

I'm nothing fancy just some dude who likes lifting.

C average physique if that.

Maybe tomorrow after work I'll take a photo. There's a full size mirror in changing room.


----------



## Trump (May 9, 2021)

yeh it’s got light and Bluetooth and a heater



dted23 said:


> Looking good. Upper body looks sick.
> Is that like a smart mirror?!?


----------



## Jin (May 9, 2021)

245 this morning. Was stuck at 248 for about 10 days. I’m hoping to see this through and break into the high 230’s still.




I am never satisfied but I am pleased on what I’m able to do on a sub 200mg/wk dose of trt only. I’ve been 8 months on trt only. 

Gear really is just the icing on the cake. 

I sometimes only eat the icing off the cake. 

Hmmmmm. 

Cake.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 10, 2021)

A little disappointed in myself for partying a second weekend in a row. I am really not a partier but I did it two weekend in a row and now weighing 186. I need to gain what I lost this week and make up for the lost gains.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 10, 2021)

This was taken last weekend.  We finished that bottle this weekend.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> This was taken last weekend.  We finished that bottle this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 12038



Maybe try a bikini model to maket the tequila. :32 (20):


----------



## Jin (May 10, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> We finished that bottle this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 12038



Jin would never write a sentence like that. 

Not “we” and not “weekend”. 

“I finished that bottle for breakfast”. 

Don’t be too hard on yourself. 

You know nothing of truly disappointing yourself, friends and family. I can teach you.


----------



## MrInsensitive (May 10, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Upside down pic or the first ever ugbb handstand selfie?


You got me... damn you’re good..nothing gets past you bro.


----------



## dk8594 (May 10, 2021)

Holding steady between about 198 and 202.  I know I would maintain at this point, but maintaining is boring.  It’s only a few more weeks.  I am going to put my foot back on the gas and see where it takes me.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 10, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Maybe try a bikini model to maket the tequila. :32 (20):



I told my brother-in-law you can sell more mezcal if you had scantily clad ladies around the pool and the his wife walks outside with my newborn niece. Great Idea Gibs!


----------



## The Phoenix (May 10, 2021)

Jin said:


> Jin would never write a sentence like that.
> 
> Not “we” and not “weekend”.
> 
> ...



No sir for breakfast we were drinking Whiskey  because the mezcal was finished in the evening. I had a headache all day and I had shitty hamstring workout last night.  On top of that I weighed under 190! That’s my off-season weight off-cycle. Gains are lost  and shit.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 10, 2021)

Jin said:


> View attachment 11991
> 
> 
> lunch
> ...



I love seaweed salad !


----------



## Jin (May 11, 2021)

Scale dropped to 240. Weird. 

I’m adding cardio. Was running 3x/wk. one 5k and then 2, 2 mile runs. I’ll try to hit a 5k MWF this week with 40 minutes of treadmill (fast walk on incline) TTS. 

I have some pretty cool striations on my triceps. I need to get BF lower so you all can see them clearly. 

何とかなる、頑張っている！

Feels pretty ****ing good to be this disciplined. My condition is already better than my (not so low dose) tren run 2 years ago. Even though I’m not satisfied I am very pleased at that level of progress. 

my philosophy is I should always be aiming to
be what I am on cycle in the future off cycle.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 11, 2021)

Two more weeks left of my Test cycle.
After that I’ll end the cut to keep what I have.
strength isn’t in decline, nailed a squat two days ago that encouraged me.

https://ibb.co/J3fsW23

No real pump today. Workout was a few hours ago. 205lbs at 5’10.

It shocks me how beefy you guys look at around my weight. I’m not even carrying *that* much fat.


----------



## Thewall (May 11, 2021)

Jin said:


> Scale dropped to 240. Weird.
> 
> I’m adding cardio. Was running 3x/wk. one 5k and then 2, 2 mile runs. I’ll try to hit a 5k MWF this week with 40 minutes of treadmill (fast walk on incline) TTS.
> 
> ...



nice job Jin. Have to be that much more dialed in on trt dose. I love that philosophy. I myself have been trying to narrow the bridge between being on and off look wise


----------



## Thewall (May 11, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Two more weeks left of my Test cycle.
> After that I’ll end the cut to keep what I have.
> strength isn’t in decline, nailed a squat two days ago that encouraged me.
> 
> ...



looking tighter man. Definitely see a difference from last photo. Good job, keep plugging away.


----------



## CJ (May 11, 2021)

Down to 201.2 lbs for the weekly average of the last 7 days. Lost 2.0 lbs for the week.

I'm going to increase my Cals a little, to slow the loss down.


----------



## MrInsensitive (May 11, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Holding steady between about 198 and 202.  I know I would maintain at this point, but maintaining is boring.  It’s only a few more weeks.  I am going to put my foot back on the gas and see where it takes me.


DK, that’s where I’m at. Bouncing between 195-200. Granted you’re a lot more dense than me. But I’m coming up on them heels bro. Better stay focused.:32 (3):


----------



## Trump (May 11, 2021)

254lb this morning, growing like a weed


----------



## quackattack (May 11, 2021)

No scale at the moment but this is post workout from this morning.


----------



## Send0 (May 11, 2021)

quackattack said:


> No scale at the moment but this is post workout from this morning.



I see a little serratus showing through. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Send0 (May 11, 2021)

Progress is slow. I've made a decision last week to take a multi-week break from lifting, in hopes of giving my shoulder time to heal without me constantly hammering at it. Mentally this is hard, but I know it's probably the right thing to do.

My 7 day averaged weight for the picture from May 11 is 157lbs, and the one from April 15th is 155lbs. I also included another picture from Feb. 15th; which I also weighed 155lbs. I wish I had my pictures when I started lifting again in August 2020; I looked like an absolute blob of shit... and those pics would certainly make the current version of me look amazing. :32 (18):

My goal this go-round was to get up to 170-175. Looks like that will have to wait until next time.


----------



## CJ (May 11, 2021)

Diet foods!!!!  :32 (16):


----------



## Send0 (May 11, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Diet foods!!!!  :32 (16):



I see you enjoy balls :32 (16):


----------



## CJ (May 11, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I see you enjoy balls :32 (16):



Very much so! :32 (19):


----------



## Trump (May 13, 2021)

255.5lb this morning


----------



## Jin (May 13, 2021)

Trump said:


> 255.5lb this morning


 
You look absolutely massive. Outstanding work. Sorry Gibs, Trump is bigger than us both ATM. :32 (6):

Trump- Biggest
Gibson- Tallest
Jin- Heaviest sweater.


----------



## Boogieman (May 13, 2021)

Good work, you guys are making some serious progress! 

Me over here trying to grow....I'm envious!


----------



## tinymk (May 13, 2021)

Everyone is looking great!!


----------



## Send0 (May 13, 2021)

Trump said:


> 255.5lb this morning



Looking thick brother! Keep posting them up, you and others are showing me what I should aspire to!


----------



## permabulker (May 13, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Progress is slow. I've made a decision last week to take a multi-week break from lifting, in hopes of giving my shoulder time to heal without me constantly hammering at it. Mentally this is hard, but I know it's probably the right thing to do.
> 
> My 7 day averaged weight for the picture from May 11 is 157lbs, and the one from April 15th is 155lbs. I also included another picture from Feb. 15th; which I also weighed 155lbs. I wish I had my pictures when I started lifting again in August 2020; I looked like an absolute blob of shit... and those pics would certainly make the current version of me look amazing. :32 (18):
> 
> My goal this go-round was to get up to 170-175. Looks like that will have to wait until next time.


That is impressive change well done you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## permabulker (May 13, 2021)

Trump said:


> 255.5lb this morning



beast mode activated.


----------



## Send0 (May 13, 2021)

permabulker said:


> That is impressive change well done you should be proud of yourself.



Appreciate the kind words sir! My goal for now is to heal my left shoulder that's been holding back my gains for months. With some luck, maybe I can look as impressive as everyone else in the thread!

I want to see more pics from everyone... this old weak injured dog wants to be in awe and be inspired!


----------



## permabulker (May 13, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Appreciate the kind words sir! My goal for now is to heal my left shoulder that's been holding back my gains for months. With some luck, maybe I can look as impressive as everyone else in the thread!
> 
> I want to see more pics from everyone... this old weak injured dog wants to be in awe and be inspired!



it’s hard working out with injuries and often not worth the risk but It’s also tough to get out of the mindset sometimes that a break is actually good for you. Yeah the guys here are inspiring but everyone has their own personal progress and yours is just as impressive.


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 13, 2021)

Cutting for 2 months?? If I cut more than a week I would wither up and die in 2 months you can starve yourself to death


----------



## The Phoenix (May 13, 2021)

Trump said:


> 255.5lb this morning



Solid AF


----------



## The Phoenix (May 13, 2021)

Good morning gents, back up to 195-196 last night. Had a killer back workout the night before with trainer.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 13, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Good morning gents, back up to 195-196 last night. Had a killer back workout the night before with trainer.


You’re thicc, time for some definition!


----------



## TeddyBear (May 14, 2021)

So I wrapped up a 6-week strength program by Jonnie Candito’s, it’s volume literally kicked my butt on squats.

Squats improved from 405lbs to 425 in the five weeks. I’m happy with that.

Bench didn’t budge, though chest improved in size a little.

Deadlifts were undertrained since they always followed squats and I didn’t have the energy to stick to the program.

That said, today on the PR-prep day I got 3.75 reps at 455lbs which should put me somewhere between 485-495 estimated, above my previous PR of 475. I’m rusty, but MOTIVATED TO RETURN now to deadlifts like a prodigal son. 500 is in reach.

My lifts could be:
500 Deadlifts
425 Squat
250 Bench
by end of the month!!!!
Total= 1175 is within spitting distance of my August competition goal of 1200 (2nd one).


----------



## Jin (May 14, 2021)

Hit chest and shoulders. Then The longest I’ve ever run. 4.5 miles (well, I walked 10 min on the start of the way back). Longest before this was a 5k or 3.1 miles. Was pretty much shuffling my feet by the time I got done. 

This cut has taken a toll. Additionally I’ve been very busy with other stuff. Up at 4 and busy until 9pm has me without margins. Totally lost my shit and yelled like and insane person at my toddler for screaming in bed during the only peaceful time I had yesterday afternoon. 

I need to remember to maintain my margins. Today I will get a nap in.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 14, 2021)

Jin said:


> Hit chest and shoulders. Then The longest I’ve ever run. 4.5 miles (well, I walked 10 min on the start of the way back). Longest before this was a 5k or 3.1 miles. Was pretty much shuffling my feet by the time I got done.
> 
> This cut has taken a toll. Additionally I’ve been very busy with other stuff. Up at 4 and busy until 9pm has me without margins. Totally lost my shit and yelled like and insane person at my toddler for screaming in bed during the only peaceful time I had yesterday afternoon.
> 
> I need to remember to maintain my margins. Today I will get a nap in.



Your results are amazing but yea gotta find that balance broseph


----------



## MrInsensitive (May 14, 2021)

Am I ever gonna get use to 3c? If I hit 1 even 2 and some change,  never an issue... but gimme 3 and I turn red.... so weird right?


Grrrrr upside down again!! Smh


----------



## Gibsonator (May 14, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Am I ever gonna get use to 3c? If I hit 1 even 2 and some change,  never an issue... but gimme 3 and I turn red.... so weird right?
> 
> 
> Grrrrr upside down again!! Smh



Nice delts dude


----------



## TeddyBear (May 14, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Nice delts dude



This is an understatement. They’re awesome. His delts are as big as my quads.

Surely shirts are difficult.


----------



## Voyagersixone (May 14, 2021)

Jin said:


> You look absolutely massive. Outstanding work. Sorry Gibs, Trump is bigger than us both ATM. :32 (6):
> 
> Trump- Biggest
> Gibson- Tallest
> Jin- Heaviest sweater.



i mean, facts. 
looking strong, trumpster!


----------



## Send0 (May 14, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Am I ever gonna get use to 3c? If I hit 1 even 2 and some change,  never an issue... but gimme 3 and I turn red.... so weird right?
> 
> 
> Grrrrr upside down again!! Smh



Friggin boulders


----------



## The Phoenix (May 14, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Am I ever gonna get use to 3c? If I hit 1 even 2 and some change,  never an issue... but gimme 3 and I turn red.... so weird right?
> 
> 
> Grrrrr upside down again!! Smh
> ...



Nice heads on your shoulders bro.


----------



## Iowabull (May 14, 2021)

Well f&ck, I gained 4 lbs back to 245. I have no idea why. Diet was identical. Training was identical. No extra sodium or anything like that. I honestly thought I was going to be down more based on fit of cloths. The one on the left is at 242. The one on the right is today at 245. Does anyone see anything positive between the two? Lol


----------



## CJ (May 14, 2021)

Just had a flash eating binge....

5 Marvel TMNT Cheese sticks,
2 Gala apples, 
Bowl of leftover chicken noodle soup
6 kid's gummy vitamins!!!   :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):
A whole bunch of Hint o' Lime tortilla chips.

About 1800 cals.   :32 (6)::32 (6)::32 (6):


----------



## Send0 (May 14, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Just had a flash eating binge....
> 
> 5 Marvel TMNT Cheese sticks,
> 2 Gala apples,
> ...



Love lime tortilla chips.


----------



## PZT (May 14, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Am I ever gonna get use to 3c? If I hit 1 even 2 and some change,  never an issue... but gimme 3 and I turn red.... so weird right?
> 
> 
> Grrrrr upside down again!! Smh
> ...



James Hollingshead lookin ass lol. 3 cc in one head of the delts is usually frowned upon, no?

jacked asf either way haha


----------



## MrInsensitive (May 14, 2021)

Trump said:


> 255.5lb this morning


DAMN trump!


----------



## MrInsensitive (May 14, 2021)

Iowabull said:


> Well f&ck, I gained 4 lbs back to 245. I have no idea why. Diet was identical. Training was identical. No extra sodium or anything like that. I honestly thought I was going to be down more based on fit of cloths. The one on the left is at 242. The one on the right is today at 245. Does anyone see anything positive between the two? Lol


I’m pretty sure we call that LEAN gain bruh!! Lookin good my dawg.


----------



## Jin (May 14, 2021)

Getting there.....




I really don’t need to eat as much as most people do to gain weight or keep mass. I’ve been on 1,000 calorie deficit for a while now and haven’t lost much. Dieting is definitely more tricky than bulking for me.


----------



## Thewall (May 14, 2021)

Jin said:


> Getting there.....
> 
> View attachment 12080
> 
> ...


Those left arm veins are bulging. I can see the striations coming through the shoulders. Nice Jin, nice!!!


----------



## MrInsensitive (May 15, 2021)

Jin said:


> Getting there.....
> 
> View attachment 12080
> 
> ...


Getting there my foot. You been there!! Look at the veins on my Jinny Jin Jin.lmao
btw do you take citruline?


----------



## Jin (May 15, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Getting there my foot. You been there!! Look at the veins on my Jinny Jin Jin.lmao
> btw do you take citruline?



This post made my day.


----------



## Send0 (May 15, 2021)

When is this contest thing end?

Also I take L-citrulline, 10g before I work out... tastes like absolute crap but it sure gives me very nice pumps.


----------



## MrInsensitive (May 15, 2021)

Jin said:


> This post made my day.


How does one obtain these garden hoses in your arms? 
ive tried it all. Bpc, citrulline, what else can I do sir?


----------



## Jin (May 15, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> How does one obtain these garden hoses in your arms?
> ive tried it all. Bpc, citrulline, what else can I do sir?



Develop hypertension maybe? 

Dunno. I don’t take anything except some caffeine And coffee and a multivitamin. 

Maybe it’s genetics.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 15, 2021)

PZT said:


> James Hollingshead lookin ass lol. 3 cc in one head of the delts is usually frowned upon, no?
> 
> jacked asf either way haha



I didn’t understand the “3cc” comment until now. I haven’t tried pinning anywhere other than glutes. Thigh was sore for way too long.

I couldn’t imagine 3cc in my shoulder, not enough meat on me anywhere else. Lat pins sound mythical to me.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 15, 2021)

Hot take; I’m much looking forward to the UGBB Gets Winter Bear Hibernation Ready thread.

This fall I’m aiming to jump to 225.


----------



## Trump (May 15, 2021)

256.4lb post dump this morning


----------



## Trump (May 15, 2021)

Progress pic 252lb 240lb 256.4lb


----------



## MrInsensitive (May 15, 2021)

One thing I can’t fathom is lat pins too dted. Or biceps? It makes me cringe thinking about it. Maybe I’m just being a little girl about it. 

Jin, honestly, doc says the same thing. Genetics provide the degree of MOST our results. 
for example, you and I can take the same exact dose, same exact diet, same training but you’ll yield better results than me because your genetics are gangster. 
how does everyone feel about that?


hell yea Trump! You’re a beast brother!! I’m busting my ass for a chest like that.


----------



## transcend2007 (May 15, 2021)

Trump said:


> 256.4lb post dump this morning



Are those black and pink under-roos ...?

Making huge progress looking great ... what time frame were your results from ... and are you cycling ...?


----------



## TeddyBear (May 15, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> One thing I can’t fathom is lat pins too dted. Or biceps? It makes me cringe thinking about it. Maybe I’m just being a little girl about it.
> 
> Jin, honestly, doc says the same thing. Genetics provide the degree of MOST our results.
> for example, you and I can take the same exact dose, same exact diet, same training but you’ll yield better results than me because your genetics are gangster.
> ...



Yeah, no way: ouchie.

Also, Insensitive, you’re waaaaaay on the side of quality genetics.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 15, 2021)

Trump said:


> 256.4lb post dump this morning



Save some adductors for the rest of us bro! Nice quads.


----------



## MrInsensitive (May 15, 2021)

Dted you just keep making my day bro. Haha. Thanks man. 
Doc says my shoulders overpower the rest of me and I’ve got to even those things out before I compete if I want to place. 
don’t let me fool you into thinking I have it all together. I don’t.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 15, 2021)

Killin it brother Trump


----------



## TeddyBear (May 15, 2021)

After this Monday I’m coming off of cycle. (Crying emoji).
So the following Monday will prob be my last cutting photo.
After that I’ll be fighting to maintain, as my body tries to lose.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 16, 2021)

dted23 said:


> After this Monday I’m coming off of cycle. (Crying emoji).
> So the following Monday will prob be my last cutting photo.
> After that I’ll be fighting to maintain, as my body tries to lose.



Trt, cruise or pct?
I and a lot of guys can maintain well and even build on a cruise.


----------



## Trump (May 16, 2021)

Think it’s about 5 week, did 4 week 200 test 300npp but just switched to 100mg test amd 250mg tren ace and 50mg anadrol prework out



transcend2007 said:


> Are those black and pink under-roos ...?
> 
> Making huge progress looking great ... what time frame were your results from ... and are you cycling ...?


----------



## TeddyBear (May 16, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Trt, cruise or pct?
> I and a lot of guys can maintain well and even build on a cruise.



Im going to PCT.
While i plan on jumping back on, I’m waiting a few months:
1. Powerlifting at end of July
2. Three separate weeks out of town
3. To hopefully keep everything working without extra hormones
4. because I want to keep my options open. I just broke off my engagement and May make a different choice towards gear.
^again, maybe. For now I’m lining up and have my next cycle planned. But if I want options, I should PCT. I’m 29. So not quite time to commit forever.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 16, 2021)

If you want to keep your options open at all and to such an extent that you would break off an engagement you clearly don't need to be getting married.
Best of luck dude.


----------



## MrInsensitive (May 16, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Im going to PCT.
> While i plan on jumping back on, I’m waiting a few months:
> 1. Powerlifting at end of July
> 2. Three separate weeks out of town
> ...


How do you feel about your fertility? 
personally, I’m only 33 and my ‘off’ is trt dose. But I also have a bunch of kids. Lol. Wouldn’t trade those little guys for the world. They’re my EVERYTHING. So if you don’t have some, I’d highly, highly recommend working on that. 
I tell you honestly, in our day and age many people will say “oh the nations f****ed I’m not bringing a child into this messed up world” which is really the dumbest damn thing you could do. 
my philosophy is, bring in as many as you can and shoot them like arrows into the future. Bring them up in the Fear of God by raising ACTUAL men for the future. God knows we need as many really men as we can get for the up and coming generations. Just saying.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 16, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> If you want to keep your options open at all and to such an extent that you would break off an engagement you clearly don't need to be getting married.
> Best of luck dude.



Nah, I won’t hijack the thread.

I broke off the engagement because she and I weren’t working: despite counseling, it was always a new anxiety on her side. Sure, I there are things I could have been doing differently to alleviate those anxieties, but I was constantly learning and growing to make her feel more at ease (to then make me feel at ease). It was tough.

Long story short; first she was afraid my virginity would mean I would resent her for sex later (it didn’t), then it was both of us worried when I couldn’t cum (a number of emotional factors at play there: religion, dads passing, losing a house in escrow, first time) which we eventually got past. 
Then it was she and my mom had a falling out and hated each other and I was caught in the middle (I am still learning to set boundaries with both), then she was hurt because I didn’t want to go to an orphanage with her in Mexico for a week (because I was volunteering at a camp for a week the day after...back to back was too much, she saw it as “doable”). Then it was because she refused to get a vaccine to go to an event with me, and that I would even consider going without her. Then because her maid of honor was telling her to dump me because I didn’t have the same high sex drive to match. 

^So, that’s *weird*, because I usually feel like it was a shared and difficult mutual decision but phrasing it all that way makes it sound like a lot of her. I don’t think that’s true, but maybe that’s where my mind is tonight.

No; we didn’t break up because of my gear. I blame bad paragraph formatting for that confusion, sorry.

Its much too soon to consider other relationships. Way too soon, I have work to process my thoughts and feelings a bit more, but I just learned that this one woman (my age, attractive, who is way more fit than me, does combat sports) was recently hired as a coworker. Turns out that my former students have been hyping me up for her the past year or so, oblivious to the fact I was engaged. So, I initiated conversation with 0 intent to make any real moves until later this summer. I need at least another month cool-down to evaluate how I’m feeling, though counselor and I think we can prob begin winding down meetings.
*This was not a long story short. I always say that and then keep typing. DM me to comment, this way it’s not a thread hijack.
*_
Insensitive: _I think I want kids someday, I don’t want to be an old dad, but I’m already heading that direction. I’m older than when my parents had me (oldest child). But, as an educator, I really already have 1,000+ students out there in the wild I am a compassionate sucker for. I really have basically adopted a dozen students as my own family; friends and younger siblings. A dozen I’ve given quarantine haircuts to. Four I see routinely, weekly at the gym to bro/out. Another three I had invited to my wedding. Two I have adopted as mentee/little brothers. One even asked me to co-sign his loan, I’m like “a father” to him. Dang kids make me so proud and I am really protective of them.


----------



## Jin (May 16, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Nah, I won’t hijack the thread.
> *.*


 
<proceeds to hijack thread>  :32 (19):


----------



## Darkseid (May 16, 2021)

I'm very much new here but I'd love to join in with everyone. Please excuse the cropping of the photos and lack of legs in them, these were initially intended for my partner :32 (17):


----------



## Jin (May 16, 2021)

Darkseid said:


> I'm very much new here but I'd love to join in with everyone. Please excuse the cropping of the photos and lack of legs in them, these were initially intended for my partner :32 (17):
> 
> M



Tease. 

You act like we don’t have a red light district section and are adverse to male full frontal nudity.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 16, 2021)

Trump said:


> Think it’s about 5 week, did 4 week 200 test 300npp but just switched to 100mg test amd 250mg tren ace and 50mg anadrol prework out



That’s why you blew up.  I was also on anadrol and cut it off from the deca and súpertest. The anadrol was what was making me blow up.


----------



## Trump (May 16, 2021)

only started the drol Monday 



The Phoenix said:


> That’s why you blew up.  I was also on anadrol and cut it off from the deca and súpertest. The anadrol was what was making me blow up.


----------



## dk8594 (May 16, 2021)

Holding water this morning, but maintaining around 200lbs


----------



## Darkseid (May 16, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Holding water this morning, but maintaining around 200lbs
> 
> View attachment 12099



How much are you contracting your abs in this?  Because I can imagine you have an insane midsection when you are + a small amount of vacuum


----------



## Send0 (May 16, 2021)

Darkseid said:


> I'm very much new here but I'd love to join in with everyone. Please excuse the cropping of the photos and lack of legs in them, these were initially intended for my partner :32 (17):



Man, you have a very good v-taper... naturally small waist. Just out of curiosity, how tall are you?

Very solid looking, glad to have you here with us at the UG!


----------



## CJ (May 16, 2021)

Hitting the wall hard this week boys. Seven weeks in, now the real work begins.

No energy, moving noticeably slower, I want food!!!

Cut out the fluff from my workouts, condensed it all into a 4 day split for an extra day of rest/future cardio. Still hitting all the main lifts hard though.

12 more weeks.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 16, 2021)

Darkseid said:


> I'm very much new here but I'd love to join in with everyone. Please excuse the cropping of the photos and lack of legs in them, these were initially intended for my partner :32 (17):
> 
> View attachment 12093
> View attachment 12094



You look VERY good man, proportions are fantastic. When women say they want a big guy, this is what they typically mean


----------



## Send0 (May 16, 2021)

dted23 said:


> You look VERY good man, proportions are fantastic. When women say they want a big guy, this is what they typically mean



Exactly, this is the body type that women want to make smash with. :32 (18):


----------



## Darkseid (May 16, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Man, you have a very good v-taper... naturally small waist. Just out of curiosity, how tall are you?
> 
> Very solid looking, glad to have you here with us at the UG!



Wow thank you! I’m 6’2 and 202lbs here


----------



## Darkseid (May 16, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Hitting the wall hard this week boys. Seven weeks in, now the real work begins.
> 
> No energy, moving noticeably slower, I want food!!!
> 
> ...



CJ sorry if you’ve answered this but do you use ‘diet break’ weeks where you routinely take calories back to maintenance for a week or two?


----------



## TeddyBear (May 16, 2021)

Darkseid said:


> Wow thank you! I’m 6’2 and 202lbs here



6’2
When women say they want a tall guy...
leave some for the rest of us.
You're carrying the 202 very well.


----------



## CJ (May 16, 2021)

Darkseid said:


> CJ sorry if you’ve answered this but do you use ‘diet break’ weeks where you routinely take calories back to maintenance for a week or two?



This week is higher calories, but it wasn't planned, it's reactive. I have so long to go, it won't hurt.

I can make a case for either way... Personal preference assuming there's no deadline involved.


----------



## Send0 (May 16, 2021)

Weighed in 4lbs heavier than last week. Currently sitting at 161lbs (last week was 157lbs). I don't look bloated, but I suspect at least 3 of these pounds are water weight.

I think my estradiol is finally fixed, or maybe even slightly high. Coincidentally I go in for lab work tomorrow at 7am _(yes, I get a shit ton of lab work... but I hate guessing if things are good)_. I'm interested to see if things have improved after dropping the EQ from the stack. I'm also interested to see how my current IGF numbers will compare to my baseline number from a few weeks ago.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 16, 2021)

Jin said:


> Tease.
> 
> You act like we don’t have a red light district section and are adverse to male full frontal nudity.



You can the backside on his phone.  :32 (17):


----------



## Send0 (May 16, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> You can the backside on his phone.  :32 (17):



lol, you have excellent eyes. Now my vision has been tainted with man-ass :32 (18):


----------



## The Phoenix (May 17, 2021)

Send0 said:


> lol, you have excellent eyes. Now my vision has been tainted with man-ass :32 (18):



Not bad !?


----------



## Darkseid (May 17, 2021)

Oh lord
Only been here for a minute and I’m derailing a major thread. Guess I’ll fit in here just fine


----------



## TeddyBear (May 17, 2021)

Darkseid said:


> Oh lord
> Only been here for a minute and I’m derailing a major thread. Guess I’ll fit in here just fine



No.
Im terrible at tangents. Don’t follow my example.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 17, 2021)

Week 8? Update - leane, less water weight. Hovering @low 190s.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 17, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Week 8? Update - leane, less water weight. Hovering @low 190s.



Phonenix, are you...on the...shorter side?
How are you ONLY 190lbs with those ape arms and traps?

Good work, I’m sure you’ll continue to tighten as you go, upper body looks solid.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 17, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Phonenix, are you...on the...shorter side?
> How are you ONLY 190lbs with those ape arms and traps?
> 
> Good work, I’m sure you’ll continue to tighten as you go, upper body looks solid.



I’m 67”. My peak in cycle is usually 200 lbs without getting too skippy.  I envy all you tall fnckers. I’m just short and stout.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 17, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I’m 67”. My peak in cycle is usually 200 lbs without getting too skippy.  I envy all you tall fnckers. I’m just short and stout.



That makes some sense. Well, you wear it well, sir.

I’m fighting to not look average: I’m 5’10. Fitting in clothes has always been easy, gradually pants are getting awkward and sleeves are a no-go on fitted shirts.

5’7 but joocy enough no one will say a word ever.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 17, 2021)

dted23 said:


> That makes some sense. Well, you wear it well, sir.
> 
> I’m fighting to not look average: I’m 5’10. Fitting in clothes has always been easy, gradually pants are getting awkward and sleeves are a no-go on fitted shirts.
> 
> 5’7 but joocy enough no one will say a word ever.



Thank you brother. I meant to type “sloppy” not “skippy”.


----------



## MrInsensitive (May 17, 2021)

Sloppy skippy tomato toma-toe. You look great brother. I’m short too. I think it gives us the upper hand. 
How tall are you Dted?


----------



## The Phoenix (May 17, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Sloppy skippy tomato toma-toe. You look great brother. I’m short too. I think it gives us the upper hand.
> How tall are you Dted?



He’s 5-10 (taller than us) per previous response.


----------



## Jin (May 17, 2021)

I’m ****ing 249 this morning. Frustrating. Granted I’m looking better and better but the scale isn’t budging even with a refeed on Saturday and skipping a meal daily. 

upped the cardio from last week and will continue plugging away. I guess when all is said and done it’s better to be peeled at 250 than it is under 240......

Any suggestions to shock my body into dropping additional weight?

I may buy some nicotine gum as I’ve had success in the past with appetite suppression. I’m already ingesting a lot of caffeine. 

I could definitely eat less. But I’m already way under what people much smaller than I cut on


----------



## Darkseid (May 17, 2021)

Jin said:


> I’m ****ing 249 this morning. Frustrating. Granted I’m looking better and better but the scale isn’t budging even with a refeed on Saturday and skipping a meal daily.
> 
> upped the cardio from last week and will continue plugging away. I guess when all is said and done it’s better to be peeled at 250 than it is under 240......
> 
> ...



Are you tracking your steps throughout the day?


----------



## TeddyBear (May 17, 2021)

Jin said:


> I’m ****ing 249 this morning. Frustrating. Granted I’m looking better and better but the scale isn’t budging even with a refeed on Saturday and skipping a meal daily.
> 
> upped the cardio from last week and will continue plugging away. I guess when all is said and done it’s better to be peeled at 250 than it is under 240......
> 
> ...



Jin:
1. You’re right. Weight is just a number.
2. You’re smart, so I don’t know what more I can offer, have you tried pro-biotics and dialing in your fiber? Don’t grab laxatives, but maybe there’s residual gunk in the pipes. Or maybe a sauna trip.
Thats all superficial though, I wouldn’t worry about the scale not budging.


----------



## CJ (May 17, 2021)

Darkseid said:


> Are you tracking your steps throughout the day?



First thing that came to my mind too. This last week I've moved noticeably slower, maybe you're subconsciously slowing down a bit?

But if you're looking better and better, that's progress.


----------



## Send0 (May 17, 2021)

Jin said:


> I’m ****ing 249 this morning. Frustrating. Granted I’m looking better and better but the scale isn’t budging even with a refeed on Saturday and skipping a meal daily.
> 
> upped the cardio from last week and will continue plugging away. I guess when all is said and done it’s better to be peeled at 250 than it is under 240......
> 
> ...



Like dted said, weight is just a number. Is there a specific reason you want to hit 240?

For a while I was hovering at the same weight, but I could clearly see I was dropping fat and adding muscle at the same time (albeit slowly). It's possible that you are simply recomping in place; which I personally see as the most ideal situation.


----------



## Jin (May 17, 2021)

Darkseid said:


> Are you tracking your steps throughout the day?



no. 



dted23 said:


> Jin:
> 1. You’re right. Weight is just a number.
> 2. You’re smart, so I don’t know what more I can offer, have you tried pro-biotics and dialing in your fiber? Don’t grab laxatives, but maybe there’s residual gunk in the pipes. Or maybe a sauna trip.
> Thats all superficial though, I wouldn’t worry about the scale not budging.



Getting plenty of fiber. See my konyaku post. It’s full of it. 


CJ275 said:


> First thing that came to my mind too. This last week I've moved noticeably slower, maybe you're subconsciously slowing down a bit?
> 
> But if you're looking better and better, that's progress.



definitely moving slower and less


Send0 said:


> Like dted said, weight is just a number. Is there a specific reason you want to hit 240?
> 
> For a while I was hovering at the same weight, but I could clearly see I was dropping fat and adding muscle at the same time (albeit slowly). It's possible that you are simply recomping in place; which I personally see as the most ideal situation.



I set a goal to break 240. I don’t like to fail. Even if it means failing at something that doesn’t matter. I said I’d do something and I want to be someone who does what he says he’s goi g to do.


----------



## Jin (May 17, 2021)

I could be 239 by nightfall but I’m talking about actual fat loss. Not water weight.


----------



## CJ (May 17, 2021)

Go for some walks with the wife. Burn some fat while building your relationship.


----------



## Jin (May 17, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Go for some walks with the wife. Burn some fat while building your relationship.



Thats a new twist. I’m usually burning bridges as I’m building muscle!


----------



## TeddyBear (May 17, 2021)

Jin said:


> Thats a new twist. I’m usually burning bridges as I’m building muscle!



Ive read that certain relational activities can serve as significant cardio...

Now, Jin, basic millennial white girls here in Mainland USA like their Enneagrams as the latest personality fad. Happen to know yours?

I ask, because for those of us who are performance minded: I think performance stems from a desire to be acknowledged, praised, which stems from a desire to be WORTH loving, which also can stem from a fear of being insufficient. 

Is 240 about keeping your word? Or about about being considered someone who follows through, considering yourself someone who follows through?

The latter suggests that it’s about self-perception fueled by public perception. THAT is what I have wrestled and will continue to wrestle with.

This is a silly and arbitrary example, but I’m curious if your mind ever takes that route too.

Obviously we don’t think or care that deeply about most things. Not even worth the psychoanalysis. But I’ve caught and course corrected myself a lot in the past two months: who am I doing this for?


----------



## Send0 (May 17, 2021)

Jin said:


> I set a goal to break 240. I don’t like to fail. Even if it means failing at something that doesn’t matter. I said I’d do something and I want to be someone who does what he says he’s goi g to do.



I understand on the failing to hit a target... even if the target itself is not necessarily meaningful.

You could try taking 15 minute walks post meal. I do this after every meal. It improves your insulin sensitivity, and in turn leaves you with less serum glucose to be stored as fat. It also burns a small amount not calories. I burn roughly 100 - 150 calories after every meal. I also feel far less lethargic since doing this.

You could also try throwing in a fasting day... It does have significant benefits, but I just can't tolerate being hangry for a day.

These things might not do anything for you, but if you're taking random suggestions then there's mine. I could probably help you brain storm more ideas... but let's face it, your leaps and bounds ahead of me... and you know what works for you better than anyone else. All the same, I'm happy to help you throw things against the wall and see if anything sticks.


----------



## transcend2007 (May 17, 2021)

Life is 100% mental .. people like to think about it in parts ... just like in any relationship you are in ... we each are 100% responsible ... the second we release ourselves from this fact we become victims.  Show me an marriage where the partners only put in 50% ... they are divorced today ... put in 100% you are together 60 years later!

I only mention this because Jin because the majority of the time you are leading (or cheer leading us).  Consider this not about the scale at all .. in reality you've already won .. achieved your goal .. consider where your were 10 year ago .. even 1 year ago ... you have literally moved mountains and in doing so a inspiring many of us to come out of comfort zones and move our own mountains.

Consider not weighting in at all for the next 3 days ... just be .. do what you know ... and release the expectation .. it will happen!


----------



## The Phoenix (May 18, 2021)

Jin said:


> I’m ****ing 249 this morning. Frustrating. Granted I’m looking better and better but the scale isn’t budging even with a refeed on Saturday and skipping a meal daily.
> 
> upped the cardio from last week and will continue plugging away. I guess when all is said and done it’s better to be peeled at 250 than it is under 240......
> 
> ...



I didn’t want to give you a thanks cos I know how hard it is when you miss a goal. I usually hit 200; not this year.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 18, 2021)

202lbs. Three weeks, down from 215 (it was mostly on-cycle water).

Im hoping that means as I come off cycle this week and PCT I’ll be able to keep my gains. I hope.

Even on the cut I was 75% of the way on a brand new deadlift PR of 500lbs yesterday. I should have rested after a messy squat fail on Saturday. I’m gonna chill for a few days and nail the 500 later this week I think.

Im sad that I just finished my last pin yesterday. I’m gonna stay off until August, likely, and check bloods. But I’m really thinking, that without a lot of water on me; that this muscle is mine to keep.

https://ibb.co/XXmKhtB (messy oil change, turns out Dawn Dish soap DOES remove oil)
https://ibb.co/N1LgLn4 (guess which side is my jerking hand)
https://ibb.co/W2yTNgf (no flex, with some pump)


----------



## Darkseid (May 18, 2021)

[mention]dted23 [/mention] looking really good, great structure and proportions. What weight do you think you’ll end up at?


----------



## TeddyBear (May 18, 2021)

Darkseid said:


> [mention]dted23 [/mention] looking really good, great structure and proportions. What weight do you think you’ll end up at?



Thanks!

I wasn’t aiming for a specific weight. I’m probably going to maintain here. I don’t want to get thin and I know I don’t have abs worth cutting to. My cycle is done so I don’t want to cut during PCT. I’m also a former skinny-guy so going below 200lbs is a bit psychological for me.

Also; sometimes photos really pick up that receding hairline. It’s alright. I’m surrounded by kids with fresh cuts who I’ve have their front “lined up” to avoid growing into their eyebrows (which means they can rock some sick haircuts). My white guy genes are tragic, dad did not pass on the best genes. It’s fine because when the time comes I’ll go full Kratos with the beard and bald.


----------



## Send0 (May 18, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I wasn’t aiming for a specific weight. I’m probably going to maintain here. I don’t want to get thin and I know I don’t have abs worth cutting to. My cycle is done so I don’t want to cut during PCT. I’m also a former skinny-guy so going below 200lbs is a bit psychological for me.
> 
> Also; sometimes photos really pick up that receding hairline. It’s alright. I’m surrounded by kids with fresh cuts who I’ve have their front “lined up” to avoid growing into their eyebrows (which means they can rock some sick haircuts). My white guy genes are tragic, dad did not pass on the best genes. It’s fine because when the time comes I’ll go full Kratos with the beard and bald.



Bro, you look so much leaner and meaner without the test/estrogen bloat. Your physique is really popping now. Can't wait to see what the next blast does for you!


----------



## Jin (May 18, 2021)

Dted- that last photo really shows your potential. You’ve got a ways to go but a few years of work and that physique is going to shame a lot of people. 

You have a unique chest shape that is going to be outstanding with just a bit more size and less bf. 

Shoulders and arms are also promising and you have a natural V taper. 

I’ll be excited to continue following your journey and see where you end up.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 18, 2021)

Well done man, especially like that back lat spread plus you show some tail :32 (17):.  I would say what the right, your right-rear delt is a little more developed on that side.



dted23 said:


> 202lbs. Three weeks, down from 215 (it was mostly on-cycle water).
> 
> Im hoping that means as I come off cycle this week and PCT I’ll be able to keep my gains. I hope.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Phoenix (May 18, 2021)

I echo Jin.  I would like to see what you look like @225.  Like I mentioned, it is an up and down game, and sometimes takes 10 years to build that base.



Jin said:


> Dted- that last photo really shows your potential. You’ve got a ways to go but a few years of work and that physique is going to shame a lot of people.
> 
> You have a unique chest shape that is going to be outstanding with just a bit more size and less bf.
> 
> ...


----------



## CJ (May 18, 2021)

I took a deload and higher calorie week this week, as I was feeling really rundown, and I have some time left. I averaged 4,052 calories per day this week, I skipped both cardio days, and I only hit the gym 3 times. 

It worked like a charm, my average weight this week was up by 0.1 lbs, but it was because of a quick bump in weight that tapered down as the week went on, culminating with this morning's weigh in, which has been my lowest yet. 

Back on the plan this week, recharged and refreshed. But I'm going to cut the gym back to 4 days(Upper/Lower x 2) from the 5 that I had been doing(U/L/PPL). I'll replace that 5th day with a LISS session.


----------



## Thewall (May 18, 2021)

dted23 said:


> 202lbs. Three weeks, down from 215 (it was mostly on-cycle water).
> 
> Im hoping that means as I come off cycle this week and PCT I’ll be able to keep my gains. I hope.
> 
> ...



looking good man. Nice v-taper. Big difference from last pic.


----------



## MrInsensitive (May 18, 2021)

I don’t even go by the scale anymore. That thing is a rollercoaster of emotion. Seriously. 
I stick to the measuring tape and the caliper EOW. does anyone else second this?


----------



## Send0 (May 18, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> I don’t even go by the scale anymore. That thing is a rollercoaster of emotion. Seriously.
> I stick to the measuring tape and the caliper EOW. does anyone else second this?



I used to do the caliper and measuring tape... but my preference is the 9 site caliper measurement, due to how I carry my body fat, and I just can't reach all the sites anymore like I used to. 

Also, I'm not ever going to compete. So I basically just go based on how I feel about myself in the mirror, combined with a 7 day average of my weight on the scale. If my weight is going up, and I feel good about myself in the mirror, then I consider myself good to go. If my weight went up, but I feel I look kind of 'meh' in the mirror, then I give it another week and re-evaluate if I need to change something in the following week.

This approach has kept me from obsessing unnecessarily over numbers, and focused on building an aesthetic physique. It works for me, but may not be the right approach for others. I think calipers and tape measurement are critical for someone who is just beginning to get into body building, or someone planning to compete... and not so much for a non-competitor who's been through the motions before.


----------



## Thewall (May 18, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> I don’t even go by the scale anymore. That thing is a rollercoaster of emotion. Seriously.
> I stick to the measuring tape and the caliper EOW. does anyone else second this?



I go by all three combined but I find mostly the waist measurement translates to how thick vs shredded I get, (if waist goes up along with measurements not as good as other measurements going up with waist being the same). so have to differentiate between three of them to know where I’m at. Keep log of all to know when doing good vs bad.


----------



## Darkseid (May 18, 2021)

I actually go by the scale as my primary measurement, that and my numbers in the gym. I do use the Happy Scale app to smooth out the daily fluctuations but i've also developed a very unattached thinking to that. That app definitely helps. 

I used callipers when I was younger but never consistently, and then I lost them, I think I just figured I can track other ways and be more consistent with it


----------



## dk8594 (May 19, 2021)

Reminder: 2 week left.


----------



## Darkseid (May 19, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Reminder: 2 week left.



Well I definitely didn’t read through properly! Guess there goes my diet break


----------



## TeddyBear (May 19, 2021)

Darkseid said:


> Well I definitely didn’t read through properly! Guess there goes my diet break



Darkseid, you really were lean enough to end the cut. I want to see how nasty your cut gets though. That or how you’ll pack on mass.
Its alright, you’re my new UGBB crush.
/bromosexual


----------



## Iowabull (May 19, 2021)

Hopping to get down to 235 in the next 2 weeks. Starting a tren a cycle right after the cut


----------



## Send0 (May 19, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Reminder: 2 week left.



Well damn... Was going to post a weekly update pic tomorrow, but now I think I'll just hold off until the end of this thing.

How time flies, didn't realize there was only 2 weeks left.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 19, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Well damn... Was going to post a weekly update pic tomorrow, but now I think I'll just hold off until the end of this thing.
> 
> How time flies, didn't realize there was only 2 weeks left.



that’s not how weekly works bro


----------



## Send0 (May 19, 2021)

dted23 said:


> that’s not how weekly works bro



Well, if you want to be technical then I've never posted weekly. My pics have all been monthly updates :32 (18):


----------



## transcend2007 (May 19, 2021)

Dang it DK ... could you start a "keep pool sexy" thread for those us that missed this 3 months of goodness so we can get in on the next group ... killer thread ... thanks for another awesome contribution here ...


----------



## dk8594 (May 19, 2021)

Almost pool time!


----------



## quackattack (May 19, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Almost pool time!
> 
> View attachment 12135


You got some tree trunks too! I would say your ready.


----------



## CJ (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Jin (May 19, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Almost pool time!
> 
> View attachment 12135




Everytime I eat a banana I think about DK. Take that as you will. 

I’m not going to be able to come in that peeled. Impressive. I’m still pretty big though, even though I’ve been eating like a bird and running everyday. Weird. But I’ll take it.


----------



## dk8594 (May 19, 2021)

Jin said:


> Everytime I eat a banana I think about DK. Take that as you will



I am going to have to get back to you.  I am not sure how I take that lol.


----------



## PZT (May 19, 2021)

Jin said:


> .
> running everyday.



:32 (11):……………………...


----------



## Jin (May 19, 2021)

PZT said:


> :32 (11):……………………...



I know, right? If you had told me that a year ago I’d be doing that I would have laughed at you. 

Truth is it’s very meditative for me and I’ve been enjoying it. Nothing like EDM and pain to cleanse the mind.


----------



## Thewall (May 19, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Almost pool time!
> 
> View attachment 12135



I think it’s pool time for you. Pretty damn shredded. Nice work


----------



## The Phoenix (May 19, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> I am going to have to get back to you.  I am not sure how I take that lol.



Just take it bro.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 19, 2021)

Thewall said:


> I think it’s pool time for you. Pretty damn shredded. Nice work



Wall, I mean this kindly, I want to look that good as an “older guy”. Jacked and tan.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 21, 2021)

Looks like I may crack the 200+ Club. @197 but feeling leaner than I’ve ever been at this weight in the last 12 years.  Hit 200+ in 2010, 2012, 2014, & 2017. I got this one.


----------



## Jin (May 21, 2021)

So, we do a lot of unhealthy stuff to achieve the look we want. I bought a pack of cigarettes after not smoking for 9 months and I am smoking for the last 12 days of this cut because I’m so damn hungry and I’ve reduced my calories and upped my cardio significantly. 

yeah, I know it’s not a smart thing but it’s helping. 

I figure it can’t be worse than running DNP for 12 days. I’m confident in my ability to stop come June 2nd. 

in fact, I’ll commit to that here. You all know I don’t take public declarations lightly.


----------



## Trump (May 21, 2021)

explain why smoking is healthier than dnp?



Jin said:


> So, we do a lot of unhealthy stuff to achieve the look we want. I bought a pack of cigarettes after not smoking for 9 months and I am smoking for the last 12 days of this cut because I’m so damn hungry and I’ve reduced my calories and upped my cardio significantly.
> 
> yeah, I know it’s not a smart thing but it’s helping.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jin (May 21, 2021)

Trump said:


> explain why smoking is healthier than dnp?



I cannot. But smoking for 12 days is probably not that unhealthy, don’t you think?

Overall
its probably one of
the worst things you can subject your body to.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 21, 2021)

I smoke herbalist & quit when I think I spoke too much and it starts to affect my cardio.


----------



## dk8594 (May 21, 2021)

Jin said:


> I cannot. But smoking for 12 days is probably not that unhealthy, don’t you think?
> 
> Overall
> its probably one of
> the worst things you can subject your body to.



I have rediscovered how great of an appetite suppressant caffeine is.  You may want to give that a try if you haven’t yet.


----------



## Jin (May 21, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> I have rediscovered how great of an appetite suppressant caffeine is.  You may want to give that a try if you haven’t yet.




haha. Yeah, I’m 400-500mg a day in pills and an additional 5 cups of coffee.


----------



## transcend2007 (May 21, 2021)

Jin said:


> So, we do a lot of unhealthy stuff to achieve the look we want. I bought a pack of cigarettes after not smoking for 9 months and I am smoking for the last 12 days of this cut because I’m so damn hungry and I’ve reduced my calories and upped my cardio significantly.
> 
> yeah, I know it’s not a smart thing but it’s helping.
> 
> ...



Having smoked 21 years and now having quit for 17 years .. I can say please do now play with a habit that is more addicting than heroin ... someone very smart said what is easy to do is also easy not to do ... so in this case please consider stopping prior to you June 2nd deadline .. instead as a community lets discuss many different alternatives ... and you choose the one that most resonates with you .... starting the list ... additional cardio ... EAC stack (ephedrine, caffeine, and aspirin) ... eat uncooked veggies broccoli - carrots - celery low caloric dip ... add 30 minutes to 1 hour of extra sleep per day so you have 1 less hour to eat (or by hungry) ... get an accountability partner (coach) .... come on guys lets help Jin with alternatives to smoking ... !!!


----------



## Darkseid (May 21, 2021)

Ive round drinking 500ml of water with a Walmart flavor packet and brushing my teeth immediately after my last meal really helps


----------



## PZT (May 21, 2021)

I smoke meth


----------



## Jin (May 21, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> Having smoked 21 years and now having quit for 17 years .. I can say please do now play with a habit that is more addicting than heroin ... someone very smart said what is easy to do is also easy not to do ... so in this case please consider stopping prior to you June 2nd deadline .. instead as a community lets discuss many different alternatives ... and you choose the one that most resonates with you .... starting the list ... additional cardio ... EAC stack (ephedrine, caffeine, and aspirin) ... eat uncooked veggies broccoli - carrots - celery low caloric dip ... add 30 minutes to 1 hour of extra sleep per day so you have 1 less hour to eat (or by hungry) ... get an accountability partner (coach) .... come on guys lets help Jin with alternatives to smoking ... !!!



Well, I won’t argue with wisdom. Let’s hear it. I’m running 5k every weekday and taking additional walks after meals (thanks Send0). An hour on treadmill
on saturdays. 

No access to ECA. Illegal. 

Raw veggies all day long.


----------



## Blusoul24 (May 21, 2021)

And shit, rather than smoke, get 4mg nicotine gum. Same net effect and way better than smoking.

I have quit smoking three times in my life, the last time being 4 1/2 years ago. Quitting smoking sucks. I don't ever want to have to do it again.

It's just my two cents, but if you have to do something that unhealthy to achieve this goal, then maybe you've gone far enough. Is it really worth smoking to lose that extra pound or two?


----------



## CJ (May 21, 2021)

No bueno amigo!!!   :32 (9):


----------



## Iowabull (May 22, 2021)

Down to 238 today! Hoping to get down to 230 by the end of this but it's still been very good progress


----------



## Darkseid (May 22, 2021)

Jin said:


> I cannot. But smoking for 12 days is probably not that unhealthy, don’t you think?
> 
> Overall
> its probably one of
> the worst things you can subject your body to.



As someone who took adderall during college to get through exams I would 100% do this.

But agreed, knowing it’s not the healthiest option. But if it works it works


----------



## transcend2007 (May 22, 2021)

Jin said:


> Well, I won’t argue with wisdom. Let’s hear it. I’m running 5k every weekday and taking additional walks after meals (thanks Send0). An hour on treadmill
> on saturdays.
> 
> No access to ECA. Illegal.
> ...




1 extra hour of sleep ... 1 less hour to eat .. especially if your one of those getting 7 or less already ...


----------



## Jin (May 22, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> 1 extra hour of sleep ... 1 less hour to eat .. especially if your one of those getting 7 or less already ...



haha. I’m up at 4 on weekdays and 5:30 on weekends. I could definitely use more sleep. Unfortunately I get up in the middle of the night and usually “need” a bite to eat. It’s factored into my Diet though.


----------



## transcend2007 (May 22, 2021)

Jin said:


> haha. I’m up at 4 on weekdays and 5:30 on weekends. I could definitely use more sleep. Unfortunately I get up in the middle of the night and usually “need” a bite to eat. It’s factored into my Diet though.



Ok I am pulling out the stops my brother ... 

Other ideas ...

Something that helped me .. and this is very personal .. but I've been attempting to break my porn addiction for 6 months (after more than 30 years .. yes pre-internet) ... I did not have my break through until I created a negative consequence ... I use a accountability coach for this process and if I use porn ... my coach sends $500 to BLM .. anyone who knows me knows I am republican and that I am not a BLM supporter .. which is the entire point .. they are my ANTI charity ... I cannot tell you how painful the idea of sending BLM $500 would be .. but I am 12 days no masturbation / no porn for the 1st time in more than 30 years ... consider creating a negative consequence for yourself that is SO PAINFUL that your necessity level rises to an equally high level to make sure it does not happen ...

One last option - adjust your goal - is it possible you've completely lost perspective? ... if the idea of losing weight is so important the you are justifying smoking perhaps its time to adjust you goal ... have you considered its a mind fvck to justify smoking - all of it the diet the extra cardio .. quitting smoking permanently is one of the hardest things you will ever do .... losting an extra 10 to 20 pounds is not worth the prices tag .. it just is not ...


----------



## The Phoenix (May 22, 2021)

Darkseid said:


> As someone who took adderall during college to get through exams I would 100% do this.
> 
> But agreed, knowing it’s not the healthiest option. But if it works it works



You just bulldozed right over Iowa’s post on his progress to continue talking about cigarettes...RUDE LOL .  I GUESS ALL THESE BOYS ARE JIN FANZINES.


----------



## Iowabull (May 22, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> You just bulldozed right over Iowa’s post on his progress to continue talking about cigarettes...RUDE LOL .  I GUESS ALL THESE BOYS ARE JIN FANZINES.


Lol. It's all good. Jin has been a great help in my journey.


----------



## Darkseid (May 22, 2021)

My bad my bad


----------



## The Phoenix (May 22, 2021)

Darkseid said:


> My bad my bad



Just busting your balls ⚽️  bro.


----------



## Send0 (May 22, 2021)

This is for dted... because he went all bromo on me about posting a progress pic. I'm not really flexing... because I suck at posing, especially with only 1 arm free. This is just me holding my arm up. I think I'm holding a little bit of subcutaneous water, but I do see slight improvement compared to the picture from May 11th. I doubt I'll be making any noticeable progress by end of next week, although I am keeping my fingers crossed for another 2-3lbs gained, but I'll post another update then as well.

From left to right, my weight is as follows: 161lbs, 155lbs, 155lbs. I can only imagine what my progress would have been like if I wasn't injured the last 2.5 months, and if I hadn't of had crashed E2 for the last 6 - 7 weeks (E2 is fixed now).  







Also, here's pics from February; I was 155lbs in this picture too (just like Apr. and May 11). I don't have pics from when I started this journey in August 2020... Pictures are lost to a phone that is now gone... but just take this pic, and imagine me about 25lbs heavier, and about 12% or more body fat than shown in the February pic.


----------



## Send0 (May 22, 2021)

Also confirmed with follow up blood work that I am somehow borderline anemic, and that I have systemic inflammation that I believe is coming from my carrier oil.

I started supplementing iron + vitamin C _(3x a day)_ starting at the beginning of the week. Also going to brew a new batch with a regular carrier oil, instead of Mig840... hopefully that will bring my inflammation/overactive immune response down to a normal level. No doubt that these probably impacted gains, since both of these scenarios will result in significantly reduced IGF-1 levels _(which I also confirmed is true for me right now, based on the follow up lab work)_.


----------



## eazy (May 22, 2021)

Send0 said:


> This is for dted... because he went all bromo on me about posting a progress pic. I'm not really flexing... because I suck at posing, especially with only 1 arm free. This is just me holding my arm up. I think I'm holding a little bit of subcutaneous water, but I do see slight improvement compared to the picture from May 11th. I doubt I'll be making any noticeable progress by end of next week, although I am keeping my fingers crossed for another 2-3lbs gained, but I'll post another update then as well.
> 
> From left to right, my weight is as follows: 161lbs, 155lbs, 155lbs. I can only imagine what my progress would have been like if I wasn't injured the last 2.5 months, and if I hadn't of had crashed E2 for the last 6 - 7 weeks (E2 is fixed now).
> 
> ...



amazing progress.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 23, 2021)

eazy said:


> amazing progress.



Yeah, Send0, I mean this kindly: you went from being skinny-DYEL in appearance to what most people consider lean-jacked.

Youre much too hard on yourself. Lots and lots of guys would be thrilled to have as much definition as you.

Not just hypothetically either. I’ve never had abs and my biceps don’t pop like that. We have our strengths physique wise and you should appreciate yours. Progress is unmistakable and we’re both learning how time is a bigger factor than we’d like: give it some more and you’ll continue to see envious progress.

Congrats and let’s see what happens in two more weeks.


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Yeah, Send0, I mean this kindly: you went from being skinny-DYEL in appearance to what most people consider lean-jacked.
> 
> Youre much too hard on yourself. Lots and lots of guys would be thrilled to have as much definition as you.
> 
> ...



Appreciate it brother, you are too kind. My next goal is to try to develop the width you have going on in your physique. Watch out! I'm gunning for you! :32 (16):


----------



## CJ (May 23, 2021)

Diet  is getting real, starting today.

Whole eggs are OUT, something called Liquid Egg Substitute is in.

Most beef is OUT, replaced with chicken tenderloins and cod.

Also bought a non-stick pan to use instead of my preferred cast iron, so I don't have to oil it. 

Goal is to drop calories by reducing fat, while keeping close to the same volume of food.


----------



## Trump (May 23, 2021)

Cheese burgers for lunch and a rib eye tonight. Just had pancakes and bacon. 



CJ275 said:


> Diet  is getting real, starting today.
> 
> Whole eggs are OUT, something called Liquid Egg Substitute is in.
> 
> ...


----------



## CJ (May 23, 2021)

For you Trump... :32 (20):


----------



## CJ (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2021)

Need an end-date check... are we wrapping up this thread + results on May 31st, or was it a later date?


----------



## Trump (May 23, 2021)

1st week of June I don’t think we need an exact date do we? 



Send0 said:


> Need an end-date check... are we wrapping up this thread + results on May 31st, or was it a later date?


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2021)

Trump said:


> 1st week of June I don’t think we need an exact date do we?



Nope, we don't need an exact date. I was just looking for a rough estimate to keep me competitive with myself.

In truth, I probably have at least another 2 years of constant training before I'll be able to kick back.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 23, 2021)

I’ll probably keep doing it LOL  I started posting earlier before it ever started. I don’t have a schedule haha


----------



## CJ (May 23, 2021)

I'm going until July 11th.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm going until July 11th.



What is you current weight cj? Have you been able to stay above 200 still?


----------



## CJ (May 23, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> What is you current weight cj? Have you been able to stay above 200 still?



Still just above. Had a refeed week, so I'll be dipping below it this upcoming week.... Unless my prayers to Sweet Baby Jesus are answered and I somehow have the recomp to end all recomps and gain 15 lbs of muscle in a deficit. :32 (18):


----------



## dk8594 (May 23, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Need an end-date check... are we wrapping up this thread + results on May 31st, or was it a later date?





Trump said:


> 1st week of June I don’t think we need an exact date do we?





Send0 said:


> Nope, we don't need an exact date. I was just looking for a rough estimate to keep me competitive with myself.
> 
> In truth, I probably have at least another 2 years of constant training before I'll be able to kick back.



See first post. Ends June 2nd

Most pools are opening on Memorial Day weekend so if you aren’t ready you are missing the boat.


----------



## transcend2007 (May 23, 2021)

I've made the commitment to be pool ready by July first ... I was 194 pounds in November of 2020 and under 14% body fat which for me was lean city ... being honest ... I took a few months off this year due to very busy work schedule (but also a break down in discipline - as I've said and believe there are NO excuses in life) ... I am currently sitting at 210 ... lol .. I actually like this weight .. but I'm just fat now .. I will get down to 204 over the next 5 to 6 weeks at 15% body fat or lower ...


----------



## dk8594 (May 23, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> I've made the commitment to be pool ready by July first ... I was 194 pounds in November of 2020 and under 14% body fat which for me was lean city ... being honest ... I took a few months off this year due to very busy work schedule (but also a break down in discipline - as I've said and believe there are NO excuses in life) ... I am currently sitting at 210 ... lol .. I actually like this weight .. but I'm just fat now .. I will get down to 204 over the next 5 to 6 weeks at 15% body fat or lower ...
> 
> View attachment 12153



congrats! I am your new accountability partner! Start a log and let’s see what you do by then.


----------



## Jin (May 23, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> And shit, rather than smoke, get 4mg nicotine gum. Same net effect and way better than smoking.
> 
> I have quit smoking three times in my life, the last time being 4 1/2 years ago. Quitting smoking sucks. I don't ever want to have to do it again.
> 
> It's just my two cents, but if you have to do something that unhealthy to achieve this goal, then maybe you've gone far enough. Is it really worth smoking to lose that extra pound or two?





transcend2007 said:


> Ok I am pulling out the stops my brother ...
> 
> Other ideas ...
> 
> ...



Cigarettes are in the bin and I bought some gum.  (Smokes are $5. This damn gum was $80 and they only sell 2mg pieces in this country). 

Here’s a trick when it comes to wisdom: you don’t have to posses it yourself, just listen to others who are wise. 

Thanks to the above two gentlemen for speaking up. I think I knew in the back of my mind it was dumb. And while, I’m quite sure I could just stop on the 2nd, if my philosophy is MIND>everything else, the mind is better used to not need to smoke rather than to stop smoking afterwards. 

Also, pridefully, I don’t like looking like a fool, especially to guys like BluSoul and Trascend, who have both been great friends to me over the years and have expressed respect. I am loath to
lose that. 

Thanks guys.

Back to firing on all cylinders with no exceptions. Push hard until the end people.


----------



## Jin (May 23, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Nope, we don't need an exact date. I was just looking for a rough estimate to keep me competitive with myself.
> 
> In truth, I probably have at least another 2 years of constant training before I'll be able to kick back.



I’ve got at least another 20 years until I get to 1BigGun status. After that I’ll continue to push hard. 

I’m going to jacked AF when I’m 70. 

I’ll kick back when I’m dead


----------



## TeddyBear (May 23, 2021)

Jin said:


> I’ve got at least another 20 years until I get to 1BigGun status. After that I’ll continue to push hard.
> 
> I’m going to jacked AF when I’m 70.
> 
> I’ll kick back when I’m dead



But Jin, I want to be jacked by the time I’m 30. I only have 4 months!!


----------



## Jin (May 23, 2021)

dted23 said:


> But Jin, I want to be jacked by the time I’m 30. I only have 4 months!!



You’re already jacked by muggle standards

Normal people have growce bodies. Filthy mud bloods.


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2021)

Jin said:


> I’ve got at least another 20 years until I get to 1BigGun status. After that I’ll continue to push hard.
> 
> I’m going to jacked AF when I’m 70.
> 
> I’ll kick back when I’m dead



Yeah, I'll never be God tier like BigGun... so I'll just have to settle for aiming to become a demi-god instead.

Come on my fellow sub-god tier lifters, let's show the big guys how it's done. :32 (17):


----------



## transcend2007 (May 23, 2021)

Jin said:


> Cigarettes are in the bin and I bought some gum.  (Smokes are $5. This damn gum was $80 and they only sell 2mg pieces in this country).
> 
> Here’s a trick when it comes to wisdom: you don’t have to posses it yourself, just listen to others who are wise.
> 
> ...



Congrats on throwing away the fags (smokes) ... as men it is often have a tough time saying we are wrong ... its just part of our natures ... when you have the ability to learn from others you will get results much faster than the normal person ... good for you and thanks for sharing ... !!!


----------



## The Phoenix (May 23, 2021)

dted23 said:


> But Jin, I want to be jacked by the time I’m 30. I only have 4 months!!



Listen to yourself?  You're so full of it.  Dude, you're already jacked.  Don't tell me you are one of those high-maintenance snowflakes that needs their egos stroked regularly.... :32 (17):


----------



## Iowabull (May 23, 2021)

I plan on keeping everything the same nutrition and workout wise for the foreseeable future. I going to start a Tren A/Test E TRT dose cycle 5/31 and run that for 10 weeks. Hopefully I will continue to lean out as I put on size.


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Listen to yourself?  You're so full of it.  Dude, you're already jacked.  Don't tell me you are one of those high-maintenance snowflakes that needs their egos stroked regularly.... :32 (17):



Don't we all like to be stroked regularly though? :32 (16):


----------



## Jin (May 23, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Don't we all like to be stroked regularly though? :32 (16):



I wish you guys would stop complaining about my calluses.


----------



## transcend2007 (May 23, 2021)

I've got something that needs to be stroked ... since giving up masterbation and porn ... try that one for 30 days ... you will have tons more energy and a pecker that points north all the time ...


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> I've got something that needs to be stroked ... since giving up masterbation and porn ... try that one for 30 days ... you will have tons more energy and a pecker that points north all the time ...



Pass..  my boners are painful enough as it is.


----------



## Jin (May 24, 2021)

Last weigh in until end. 242 today and I’m really starting to feel worn down. Weakest I’ve been in the gym and slowest run yet. 

It’s my oldest’s 7th today. I told her she could have ice cream for breakfast. I didn’t know she was going to wake up at 5am to cash in on the promise. We’re letting her stay home from school. Today is going to be long

I’m ready for a deload week of the 2nd and some buffets. 

15 minute walks after lunch and dinner.


----------



## Jin (May 24, 2021)

This is what’s happening right now. I’m cutting a big piece and putting it in the freezer.


----------



## CJ (May 24, 2021)

Jin said:


> This is what’s happening right now. I’m cutting a big piece and putting it in the freezer.
> 
> View attachment 12162



My gf watches Food Network 24/7.

I want to smash that friggin' television!!! :32 (18):


----------



## Jin (May 24, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> My gf watches Food Network 24/7.
> 
> I want to smash that friggin' television!!! :32 (18):



They're singing Happy Birthday and eating cake. I’m playing Chubby Bunny with Nictorette.


----------



## tinymk (May 24, 2021)

Happy Birthday to the little one buddy! Desert looks amazing


----------



## CJ (May 24, 2021)

Jin said:


> They're singing Happy Birthday and eating cake. I’m playing Chubby Bunny with Nictorette.


----------



## Jin (May 24, 2021)

CJ275 said:


>



Whats the LD50 for caffeine and nicotine? Asking for a friend.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 24, 2021)

Morning weight: 199.8 https://youtube.com/shorts/Hp6jeqi4Gg8?feature=share

Im over it. Pumps suck. I look back to before cycle and look thin again.


----------



## Send0 (May 24, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Morning weight: 199.8 https://youtube.com/shorts/Hp6jeqi4Gg8?feature=share
> 
> Im over it. Pumps suck. I look back to before cycle and look thin again.



You know, you keep talking about your lack of chest, but IMO your chest looks nice and full in the video. What could make it look even better is if you developed the overhang where the pec minor starts to meet the anterior delt/lat area.

Also, you kind of have a nice superman type of taper going on. Nice wide upper lats, and very quickly hits that v taper.

I think you're looking good brother. If you feel like you are looking flat, then maybe up your calories a bit. Whenever I would come off blast, I would always up my calories by about anywhere between 300 - 500 per day, and I made sure 100% of those additional calories came from starchy carbs. I would also increase my water and sodium intake. I would do this for the duration of my PCT.

The increased calories do more than just help keep muscles loaded with glycogen. The increase in cals also helps when trying to recover natural testosterone production.

Some may consider my approach unnecessary, but I always felt that it helped me retain more of the mass I got while on cycle... just be aware it's impossible to keep 100% of it, and you will deflate a bit... nothing that can be done about that.

Maybe others will chime in on how they adjusted their diet when they came off blast, and entered PCT.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 25, 2021)

200lbs.
https://ibb.co/zJrnkdV (forgot to take a neutral)
https://ibb.co/JKFmkVT (filtered up the wazoo)
https://ibb.co/R3h16ZL 
https://ibb.co/tBvZHd1

Im just extra needy lately, since with my fiancée I’m no longer getting compliments or physical attention.

I had a friend destroy (dispose) my other devices, I wasn’t proud of what I was doing while bypassing my accountability system with a friend on my actual phone. But I’m learning and growing from this loss and difficult chapter of my life.

Buddies are telling me to cut further to 195 to increase lower chest definition. Yay or nay?

Im doing better. Lost some motivation and appetite last week.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 25, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Listen to yourself?  You're so full of it.  Dude, you're already jacked.  Don't tell me you are one of those high-maintenance snowflakes that needs their egos stroked regularly.... :32 (17):



I *am* an attention hoe, but made worse because I’m a little emotionally tender and it’s dug at my insecurity. I’m learning that it’s okay to be a late bloomer, only time is Gods, not our own.



transcend2007 said:


> I've got something that needs to be stroked ... since giving up masterbation and porn ... try that one for 30 days ... you will have tons more energy and a pecker that points north all the time ...



Yeah, losing a fiancée makes it...uh, pretty hard.



Send0 said:


> You know, you keep talking about your lack of chest, but IMO your chest looks nice and full in the video. What could make it look even better is if you developed the overhang where the pec minor starts to meet the anterior delt/lat area.
> 
> Also, you kind of have a nice superman type of taper going on. Nice wide upper lats, and very quickly hits that v taper.
> 
> ...


 
I had lost appetite last week, which helped cut, and hurt with deflation. How would I target that zone, I don’t hit lower pec, but I do a lot of flies.


----------



## Jin (May 25, 2021)

dted23 said:


> 200lbs.
> https://ibb.co/zJrnkdV (forgot to take a neutral)
> https://ibb.co/JKFmkVT (filtered up the wazoo)
> https://ibb.co/R3h16ZL
> ...



This cutting immediately after bulking stuff is not how you do it. 

Do not cut more weight. 

Eat more and lift heavy. 

Keep what you gained. 

That’s your priority. 

OTOH I continue to see greatness in your future. A couple years of hard work and you’re going to look dope as ****.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 25, 2021)

Jin said:


> This cutting immediately after bulking stuff is not how you do it.
> 
> Do not cut more weight.
> 
> ...



JIN, YOU COULD HAVE SAID THIS 15 LBS and 4 WEEKS AGO.


----------



## Jin (May 25, 2021)

dted23 said:


> JIN, YOU COULD HAVE SAID THIS 15 LBS and 4 WEEKS AGO.



You knew not to do it. You said so. But you usually go ahead and do things you know you shouldn’t


----------



## CJ (May 25, 2021)

Deload refeed week is over, weight loss is back on. 

Down to 200.6 average for the week, dropped 0.7 lbs this week, averaged eating 3621 Cals.

Cals were high because my refeed week overlapped a few days into this week. Next week it'll be only 3,000 Cals.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 25, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I *am* an attention hoe, but made worse because I’m a little emotionally tender and it’s dug at my insecurity. I’m learning that it’s okay to be a late bloomer, only time is Gods, not our own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the lower pecs @Dted is to do overhead row narrow (80 lbs dumbell) and wide (30-40 lbs barbel).


----------



## The Phoenix (May 25, 2021)

The yoyo continúes. Hovering @195-197; 200+ club altérnate?


----------



## quackattack (May 25, 2021)

I slipped a bit and am up a couple of pounds at 200.  Will upload a picture tonight or tomorrow morning.   I'm hoping to sit at 190 for the summer and start to slowly increase calories in October.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 25, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> For the lower pecs @Dted is to do overhead row narrow (80 lbs dumbell) and wide (30-40 lbs barbel).



I am confused as to how a row will hit pecs.


----------



## Send0 (May 25, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I *am* an attention hoe, but made worse because I’m a little emotionally tender and it’s dug at my insecurity. I’m learning that it’s okay to be a late bloomer, only time is Gods, not our own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You want to hit lower pec, or you want to get that pec overhang where it meets with the anterior delt/lat? 

To get the overhang (wider pecs), any movement that allows a lot of stretch on the area. Basically wide grip movements pressing movements, or very wide and low flies, and go as low as possible. Camber bars or dumbells can help you go lower than conventional equipment, but aren't the only tools... nor are they absolutely required. Just go wide and you'll hit the area.

To target lower pec, any decline press/fly movement, dumbbell pullovers (I like these a lot), chest dips (my favorite), and cable crossovers are some movements that can help you hit that area. These are obviously not the only ones... but I like keeping it simple, and it's what I would choose for myself.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 25, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I am confused as to how a row will hit pecs.



Laying down Overhead rows hit the muscles on the rib cage and lower pex.  You lay down in bench and use one dumbbell (narrow) head vertically or barbel held wide and moving over the top of your head up to above your chest.


----------



## Trump (May 25, 2021)

that’s a pullover I think your trying to explain



The Phoenix said:


> Laying down Overhead rows hit the muscles on the rib cage and lower pex.  You lay down in bench and use one dumbbell (narrow) head vertically or barbel held wide and moving over the top of your head up to above your chest.


----------



## Jin (May 25, 2021)

Trump said:


> that’s a pullover I think your trying to explain



...........


----------



## The Phoenix (May 25, 2021)

Trump said:


> that’s a pullover I think your trying to explain



It knew it had the word "over" in there somewhere.  I just call them rib-cage, lower/outer pecs.  Dted wants to get that flanky steak shelf.


----------



## MrInsensitive (May 26, 2021)

Man, my chest is by far my weakest point. I’ve also learned from some vet Bbrs that chest is one of the last muscles to fully fill out. Apparently a perfect chest is a sign of years experience. 
I guess it makes sense. But they could just be busting my balls. Lol.


----------



## Send0 (May 26, 2021)

Today is my first chest/shoulder rehab day where the intense pain in my teres/rhomboid/shoulder didn't make my arm crumple on itself!! On top of that, today was the first time in over 8 years where my left shoulder actually allowed me to lower the bar all the way to my chest, as opposed to 1.5" above it.

I'm weak AF after being injured for so long, but this is exciting to me. This shoulder BS has been hindering both my chest/shoulder workouts as well as my back workouts to some degree.

I see the light at the end of the tunnel. If this keeps up then everyone better watch out... because I'm going to becoming after all of you hard and fast. RAWR!!! :32 (9):

With that said, I'm still going to focus on rehab. Can't get too far ahead of myself, otherwise I'll just ruin all the healing progress I've made. I just wanted to share my excitement with everyone.


----------



## Jin (May 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Today is my first chest/shoulder rehab day where the intense pain in my teres/rhomboid/shoulder didn't make my arm crumple on itself!! On top of that, today was the first time in over 8 years where my left shoulder actually allowed me to lower the bar all the way to my chest, as opposed to 1.5" above it.
> 
> I'm weak AF after being injured for so long, but this is exciting to me. This shoulder BS has been hindering both my chest/shoulder workouts as well as my back workouts to some degree.
> 
> ...



Fantastic news!


----------



## Send0 (May 27, 2021)

Taking a page out of Jin's book, and posting a bicep vein shot. No pump, just flexing the bicep. I also have a horizontal tricep veins going, but I can't get a good pic of it one handed. I have forearm veins too, but they don't seem to show in pictures well unless I have a pump going.

Up almost 3lbs; now sitting at 163.8lbs.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 27, 2021)

dted23 said:


> 200lbs.
> https://ibb.co/zJrnkdV (forgot to take a neutral)
> https://ibb.co/JKFmkVT (filtered up the wazoo)
> https://ibb.co/R3h16ZL
> ...



I think lean is good. Beefy is just to hard to maintain.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 27, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Taking a page out of Jin's book, and posting a bicep vein shot. No pump, just flexing the bicep. I also have a horizontal tricep veins going, but I can't get a good pic of it one handed. I have forearm veins too, but they don't seem to show in pictures well unless I have a pump going.
> 
> Up almost 3lbs; now sitting at 163.8lbs.



You’re such a tease


----------



## CJ (May 27, 2021)

Must be your jerking hand, right?  :32 (20):



Send0 said:


> Taking a page out of Jin's book, and posting a bicep vein shot. No pump, just flexing the bicep. I also have a horizontal tricep veins going, but I can't get a good pic of it one handed. I have forearm veins too, but they don't seem to show in pictures well unless I have a pump going.
> 
> Up almost 3lbs; now sitting at 163.8lbs.


----------



## CJ (May 27, 2021)

Progress so far. I still have 6+1/2 weeks left on my cut. BW is 199.0 lbs this morning.


----------



## Trump (May 27, 2021)

you look great in both pics but huge difference in the second 



CJ275 said:


> Progress so far. I still have 6+1/2 weeks left on my cut. BW is 199.0 lbs this morning.


----------



## Send0 (May 27, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Must be your jerking hand, right?  :32 (20):



That's actually my left hand... But to answer your question, I jerk it with a baseball bat grip; double handed :32 (18):


----------



## transcend2007 (May 27, 2021)

Great progress men ... thanks for this awesome post and motivation DK ... !!!


----------



## ATLRigger (May 27, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Man, my chest is by far my weakest point. I’ve also learned from some vet Bbrs that chest is one of the last muscles to fully fill out. Apparently a perfect chest is a sign of years experience.
> I guess it makes sense. But they could just be busting my balls. Lol.


Thats bullshit.  I’m genetically blessed in chest and it always looks full.  
Shoulders are strong but small.  
Whoever told you that about chest is basically making excuses for themself because they have bad chest genetics and they haven’t put in the work.


----------



## quackattack (May 27, 2021)

Sitting at 199 lbs this morning. Think I need to drop calories to 2000. I’m really trying to hit 190 for my birthday in July.


----------



## Thewall (May 27, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Sitting at 199 lbs this morning. Think I need to drop calories to 2000. I’m really trying to hit 190 for my birthday in July.


 How is your cardio quack attack, maybe try upping that first. Getting there, see abs coming in


----------



## Send0 (May 27, 2021)

Thewall said:


> How is your cardio quack attack, maybe try upping that first. Getting there, see abs coming in



I agree... personally dropping calories is the thing I would do last. Instead I feel increasing total energy expenditure is better, and extra a cardio is a great way to do that. 

I can burn roughly 100 calories per 10 minutes of brisk walking, slow jogging, on a 15 degree incline on the treadmill. Do that 3 times a day and you burn up an extra 300 calories... not too bad for minimal work. Plus cardio improves insulin sensitivity, which only serves to allow for more efficient fat loss and muscle gain.


----------



## quackattack (May 27, 2021)

I could add in some treadmill time after I get home from work and I could clean up my diet on the weekends too.  I try to do 4-5 20-30 min treadmill sessions a week which is usually 15% incline at 3.0 speed.  I just do not enjoy doing cardio.


----------



## DEADlifter (May 27, 2021)

I keep checking in on this thread and still no noods.


----------



## Send0 (May 27, 2021)

quackattack said:


> I could add in some treadmill time after I get home from work and I could clean up my diet on the weekends too.  I try to do 4-5 20-30 min treadmill sessions a week which is usually 15% incline at 3.0 speed.  I just do not enjoy doing cardio.



No one likes cardio :32 (18):.. well, most people don't. 

Do you have a heart rate monitor? Either wrist or chest strap based? For me, 3.0mph on a 15 degree incline would shoot my heart rate way up. I like to aim for my heart rate to average at about 135bpm for at least 45 - 60 minutes a session; some days I'll do 90 minutes if I have the time. If cardio is too intense, then it will start pulling glycogen from the muscle, and muscle breakdown can also occur.

I do cardio daily for heart health and insulin sensitivity purposes. Because I'm trying to bulk, I add the calories I burn back into my diet. You do not necessarily need to add calories back in if you are on a cut.

I'd recommend doing daily cardio. Doing 60 minutes in 1 shot is better IMO... but you could also break it up through out the day. Things like yard work/landscaping/etc also counts as cardio. Anything that elevates your heart rate while maintaining a steady state BPM counts as cardio.


----------



## Jin (May 27, 2021)

Had a mini carb load. Maybe 200g over my normal 100g. Scale read 245 and I woke up looking fuller. I may play around with loading carbs from now and dial it back for “final form” on the 2nd of need be. I’m guessing I can go up to 500. 

I’m ready for a week off of diet then looking forward to continuing my journey with a new, better way of eating I’ve learned from this experience. 

It’s been fun. Thanks DK. Zero chance I would have done this on my own.


----------



## Darkseid (May 28, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> I keep checking in on this thread and still no noods.



I'll post some soon haha


----------



## dk8594 (May 28, 2021)

Alright, I know this is going until the 2nd, but I am snapping the chalk line here because we are heading to the pool tomorrow.

Start (on left) 215- 220 lbs
End (on right ) 200 - 205 lbs.

I am pleased with what I was able to do over the 8 weeks.

Thank you everyone for the support and encouragement.  To those who have participated, thank you for the camaraderie.

See ya next year!


----------



## Send0 (May 28, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> View attachment 12183



Very big change in composition! The hard work you put in is obvious. Great job!


----------



## Jin (May 28, 2021)

I’m also calling it today. It’s been a great run. I’m going to refeed for 10 days or so and then continue to recomp/drop BF. 

This cut was drug free save for 150trt and a whole lotta caffeine. I was 100% compliance on resistance training and cardio and about 90% on diet. I went 3 weeks at 1800 calories and did not seem to lose any muscle mass. Additionally I was running. I’m honestly a bit surprised at how my body responds. 

Ive been 300 pounds. It’s easy for me to gain weight. I’ve realized I need much fewer calories than most people do to bulk. This winter I’ll be keeping that base 1800 calorie diet and adding 50g protein and 400g of carbs. That will put me at 3400 which I believe more than enough to bulk. But we’ll see. 

I’ll write up a separate thread and compare last years tren run to this years no aas run. Bottom line is you can get great results without any PEDs. 

I’m extremely proud of the actual work I put into this cut. Definitely the most disciplined I’ve ever been in my life. Next big challenge is to learn boxing which I hope to begin in June. 

9 weeks ago. 252




Today. 246




A big thank you to all the brothers here who motivate me by their tremendous work ethic and physiques of greatness. While I’m pleased with what I’ve accomplished I have goals and will continue to strive to achieve them. 

The journey is the point. Freedom through discipline. 

So many of the guys here humble me. I’m exceedingly grateful for this community.


----------



## Send0 (May 28, 2021)

Jin has abs!!

Great job man. I have. I can't imagine going down to 1800 calories; so much will power and work ethic!


----------



## Thewall (May 28, 2021)

Awesome job Jin. Physique looks great. And abs totally came in. See all the outlines. Plus at 150 mg trt, impressive!!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 28, 2021)

Great job, all of y'all!


----------



## eazy (May 28, 2021)

Nice work Jin. Impressive.


----------



## Send0 (May 29, 2021)

I'm going to follow suit and post my pics up as well. I doubt I'll see any significant composition changes over the next 3 days.

Unlike Jin, I am not especially proud of what I accomplished. I had crashed E2, and I was injured for the majority of the duration between the two pics shown. I could have accomplished the same thing either natty or on a standard TRT dose. So this blast feels like it was completely wasted to me.

Don't confuse my comment as looking for sympathy; because I don't care about that. Plus I am finally starting to feel my shoulder heal. So you better believe I am going to be coming after you f*ckers soon... and I'm going to look better than all of you, guaranteed!

Arrogant? totally 100%... But that's intentional. Now that I've made such an outlandish statement, I have no choice but to follow through. Watch out UG... I will be coming after all of you hard and fast, so you better not slip up!

The pictures were taken in 2 different rooms... finally figured out which room gives me slightly better lighting. Not trying to flex in either picture, just have my bicep curled up a bit.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 29, 2021)

Awesome job Jin, you look great, and with only 6lbs lost!


----------



## Jin (May 29, 2021)

You made as much progress as I did. You should
be proud. Especially since you had setbacks. 

great work Send0!


----------



## Send0 (May 29, 2021)

Jin said:


> You made as much progress as I did. You should
> be proud. Especially since you had setbacks.
> 
> great work Send0!



It's more about the cycle relative to the progress. When I think about that, I shake my head and ask myself why I didn't just drop to TRT dosage as soon as I got injured. I think the results would've been about the same.

I am happy to not look like a potato anymore. So don't get me wrong there. :32 (18):


----------



## Iowabull (May 29, 2021)

Starting weight 256. Weighed in at 237 today. Was hoping for 235 but I'm happy with where I ended up. I was 317 on November 1st so I've come a long way. I'm starting a Tren A/TRT Test E cycle Monday.   This will be the first time I've never ran anything with lower body fat so I am very excited for the results. I'm going to keep the same clean nutrition and same macros and hardcore workout regimine. I may add some extra booz being pool season is all. Lol. Sorry the Rick Flair costume is the only pic I had at 317.


----------



## Jin (May 29, 2021)

Iowabull said:


> Starting weight 256. Weighed in at 237 today. Was hoping for 235 but I'm happy with where I ended up. I was 317 on November 1st so I've come a long way. I'm starting a Tren A/TRT Test E cycle Monday.   This will be the first time I've never ran anything with lower body fat so I am very excited for the results. I'm going to keep the same clean nutrition and same macros and hardcore workout regimine. I may add some extra booz being pool season is all. Lol. Sorry the Rick Flair costume is the only pic I had at 317.



First off, you seem like the kind of guy I’d get along well with. Thanks for that last pic！

It’s really been a struggle for you to figure out how your body works and to get to where you are currently. The most notable thing is that you never gave up and you really rose to the challenge this time. 

Very proud of you for sticking with it and overcoming. Cant wait to see how the next run goes.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 29, 2021)

I really appreciated this thread and the support I received. Thanks guys for your help on this stretch of the journey.

My original goal was to get as big and joocy as possible. I bulked from March to April from 198 to 215, the cut from April to May at 197.

https://ibb.co/GRPrSfb (Feb 9, 198)
https://ibb.co/JkRYhCt (Feb 16, 201)
https://ibb.co/yh2LhLZ (April 8, 211)
https://ibb.co/Wzy9cHK (April 3, 210)
https://ibb.co/dgbG303 (May 28, 197)
https://ibb.co/ZVQfCq4 (May 28, 197)

It was back day, I didn’t think to do a front pose really. https://youtube.com/shorts/XUXIV5pHAQU?feature=share

I was scared to lose gains from my heavy weight like here: https://youtube.com/shorts/o95yHU2ue1U?feature=share

But on the road, I hit a deadlift PR of 500, squat PR of 425.

Last photo: I got MyFitnessPal to work. I’m shocked by this picture. *REAL PHOTOS SIDE BY SIDE.

Same pose. Same outfit. 1 month and 17lb difference. *https://ibb.co/Xkby9fz


----------



## transcend2007 (May 29, 2021)

Jin said:


> First off, you seem like the kind of guy I’d get along well with. Thanks for that last pic！
> 
> It’s really been a struggle for you to figure out how your body works and to get to where you are currently. The most notable thing is that you never gave up and you really rose to the challenge this time.
> 
> Very proud of you for sticking with it and overcoming. Cant wait to see how the next run goes.




Hey Iowa .. what the boyz really want to see is more pics of you in the red speedos and boots ... dont you know that ... ?


----------



## TeddyBear (May 29, 2021)

brandonfitness said:


> I work hard , i need more abs


Yep, you’re pool ready, you can leave the thread now. Ha


----------



## TeddyBear (May 29, 2021)

brandonfitness said:


> Ha Yeah Bro :32 (17):


https://m.facebook.com/MichaelKuros...30050363140/652868794732598/?type=3&source=49

Next time remove the watermark, especially if I can find it on Facebook. 2013? Dummy.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 29, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I really appreciated this thread and the support I received. Thanks guys for your help on this stretch of the journey.
> 
> My original goal was to get as big and joocy as possible. I bulked from March to April from 198 to 215, the cut from April to May at 197.
> 
> ...



Your progress has been amazing. I didn’t see you post these?  You look fuller & you appear to have lost your insecurities.


----------



## Darkseid (May 29, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I really appreciated this thread and the support I received. Thanks guys for your help on this stretch of the journey.
> 
> My original goal was to get as big and joocy as possible. I bulked from March to April from 198 to 215, the cut from April to May at 197.



dted what do you do for abs? You're lean enough to be able to see them but they're not standing out. Where you tensing them when posing?
IMO the quickest way to take your physique from what it is to 'oh shit look at that guy' on the beach would be getting those abs visible


----------



## TeddyBear (May 29, 2021)

Darkseid said:


> dted what do you do for abs? You're lean enough to be able to see them but they're not standing out. Where you tensing them when posing?
> IMO the quickest way to take your physique from what it is to 'oh shit look at that guy' on the beach would be getting those abs visible


*Dang, that’s sad to hear.*

I don’t have abs. Never did: I don’t work them directly. I was told that hitting compounds heavy would be enough for core.

I don’t fully believe that; but my abs cramp extremely quickly and fatigue soon after.

I can do a plank for 2 minutes. But I’ve done crunches on this saddle thing that allow me to hang a bit, or leg raises. But generally don’t hit abs.

Even when I was 120-130lbs I didn’t have abs.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 29, 2021)

It’s ok dTed he didn’t mean it. He was being construction.  Your frame is fine, he’s just talking about fine tuning those small deetz.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 29, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> It’s ok dTed he didn’t mean it. He was being construction.  Your frame is fine, he’s just talking about fine tuning those small deetz.



I know. But am I being lazy and neglecting abs?
Obviously if I really could have good abs, I know I’d look better and like I lift.

People ask all the time if I have abs. I explain I don’t or they see I don’t. Wish I did.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 29, 2021)

Traps are the new abs :32 (17):


----------



## Send0 (May 29, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I know. But am I being lazy and neglecting abs?
> Obviously if I really could have good abs, I know I’d look better and like I lift.
> 
> People ask all the time if I have abs. I explain I don’t or they see I don’t. Wish I did.



Just like everything else, abs are partially genetic. Some people don't have to work them directly; where as others do have to hit them directly to get then to pop out.

I'm kind of in the middle. I can have abs without direct an work; but I've realized they don't pop as much as they should. I'll be adding direct ab work into my workout routine very soon.


----------



## Darkseid (May 29, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> It’s ok dTed he didn’t mean it. He was being construction.  Your frame is fine, he’s just talking about fine tuning those small deetz.




oh yeah 100%, I was just throwing some help out there for sure

I don't have abs scheduled in, but I rotate between a crunching movement and a leg raise movement. Whenever a machine I something I need to do is being used I just go do the ab exercise that's next in rotation.

Focus on exhaling hard during your concentric phase (helps with contraction) and make sure you're got an anterior tilt to your pelvis and hammer away at variations of each exercise, just one hard set each time 15-30 rep range


----------



## TeddyBear (May 29, 2021)

Darkseid said:


> oh yeah 100%, I was just throwing some help out there for sure
> 
> I don't have abs scheduled in, but I rotate between a crunching movement and a leg raise movement. Whenever a machine I something I need to do is being used I just go do the ab exercise that's next in rotation.
> 
> Focus on exhaling hard during your concentric phase (helps with contraction) and make sure you're got an anterior tilt to your pelvis and hammer away at variations of each exercise, just one hard set each time 15-30 rep range



No, you’re right. The look isn’t complete without the abs, seems pretty dad-bod without.

Generally, I am aiming to be big, so abs weren’t going to stick around. But I’ve been getting a positive response as I’ve leaned out. Ripped bodybuilder, my frame size and type, is only 160lbs. He was pretty complimentary unprovoked and came up to me to say I’m coming around nicely.

Ill start working abs in, at this weight I may start to see results maybe.

Next round with Tren, I should hope to become full Dorito.


----------



## Darkseid (May 29, 2021)

have abs that show through your tshirts, that's the goal


----------



## The Phoenix (May 29, 2021)

dted23 said:


> No, you’re right. The look isn’t complete without the abs, seems pretty dad-bod without.
> 
> Generally, I am aiming to be big, so abs weren’t going to stick around. But I’ve been getting a positive response as I’ve leaned out. Ripped bodybuilder, my frame size and type, is only 160lbs. He was pretty complimentary unprovoked and came up to me to say I’m coming around nicely.
> 
> ...



Moz def; you turn out a big bull (toro).


----------



## TeddyBear (May 29, 2021)

Darkseid, are you more cut now?


----------



## Darkseid (May 29, 2021)

I'm hitting 193 a bit more frequently, moving average is currently 196.3lbs
but yeah seeing more definition in my back for sure


----------



## The Phoenix (May 30, 2021)

Final entry, ending the 2021 Pool physique at 190 lbs. gonna come of cycle in about 2 weeks, pct another 2 weeks (choragon-HCG 










& tamoxiphen)


----------



## TeddyBear (May 30, 2021)

You look thick Phoenix, not around the waist (I see the taper). But slabs of meat don’t cut, you’re def ready for the pools. Congrats.


----------



## Iowabull (May 30, 2021)

This has been great seeing everyone post and holding us all accountable. There were many times I thought about eating something bad, and then was like "shit ai have to check in on our thread. I better not"  I hope we make this a yearly thing.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 30, 2021)

Iowabull said:


> This has been great seeing everyone post and holding us all accountable. There were many times I thought about eating something bad, and then was like "shit ai have to check in on our thread. I better not"  I hope we make this a yearly thing.



I concur. I had been sticking to meal preps that got old and boring but in the end it paid literally. I tested 2 weeks ago in @185 (hey that’s my off-cycle weight). I had to be strategic in what and how I tested and synergized that effort as a mean to improve my physique. I have never been in this kind of shape. I will continue to push myself. Thanks to all who supported us and the haters that got us to improve ourselves.  🦾


----------



## The Phoenix (May 30, 2021)

dted23 said:


> You look thick Phoenix, not around the waist (I see the taper). But slabs of meat don’t cut, you’re def ready for the pools. Congrats.



I humbly appreciate your critique. It’s taken me 10 years or more to narrow my waist and still weigh almost 200 lbs for a guy built like a fire plug. I too was a skinny guy but putting moz 30 years of density in my frame; I’ve come to terms that my frame might not be 3-4% bf, I find the fuller look to be more my style because of my height. I know I will never be a Twink, but I try to make sure my diet is kept in balance.


----------



## Darkseid (May 30, 2021)

Looking really good phoenix. agree regarding the fuller look for sure


----------



## MrInsensitive (May 31, 2021)

5-31 21 bros! Summer is almost here.


----------



## eazy (May 31, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> 5-31 21 bros! Summer is almost here.



This, is the look.


----------



## MrInsensitive (May 31, 2021)

I appreciate that brother. I don't believe any of us have arrived. I sure as **** haven't.  
Coaching made a HUGE difference


----------



## Send0 (May 31, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> 5-31 21 bros! Summer is almost here.



That's great and all, but where's the full frontal noods? 

Shoulder veins looking great brother. I bet you have chest veins and striations too!


----------



## TeddyBear (May 31, 2021)

Old thread, I know.

I tried abs today, after pursuing an upper body pump.

I did 4 sets of 10 hanging leg raises. Bent down to grab my phone and had to slam my hand into my abs because a singular ab cramped. Then I bent down to grab my keys, ab cramps again.

See, my abs are never happy.


----------



## MrInsensitive (May 31, 2021)

Thanks bro. I do, lol. But I’m just not ready for the full frontal noood. Gotta let me groom that sh** up a bit. Lolol.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 31, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Thanks bro. I do, lol. But I’m just not ready for the full frontal noood. Gotta let me groom that sh** up a bit. Lolol.



Nah, I’m proudly rocking what little fur I have. It’s pool time this week (heat wave above 100°).

https://ibb.co/Pj3p81V flexing
https://ibb.co/sgnmfbz
https://ibb.co/gFK6zPJ
https://ibb.co/GQpY8Yv relaxed

Pump was fine today; empty stomach. Bench failure today. Still not much going well for me on that front; that’s okay. I have two months left before my meet.

I need to do squats tomorrow and keep the legs up. They’ve deflated the most post-cycle.


----------



## MrInsensitive (May 31, 2021)

Looking good brother. Yes sir!


----------



## Darkseid (May 31, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> 5-31 21 bros! Summer is almost here.



Seth Feroce?


----------



## Darkseid (May 31, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Old thread, I know.
> 
> I tried abs today, after pursuing an upper body pump.
> 
> ...



Love the ab cramp afterwards. Did you just do straight sets or a top set of 10?


----------



## CJ (May 31, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Nah, I’m proudly rocking what little fur I have. It’s pool time this week (heat wave above 100°).
> 
> https://ibb.co/Pj3p81V flexing
> https://ibb.co/sgnmfbz
> ...



You have a good shape, you could be a big boy!!!


----------



## Send0 (May 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You have a good shape, you could be a big boy!!!



Could? More like he's going to be a big boy. I see him blasting off to the moon during his next bulk.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You have a good shape, you could be a big boy!!!



That’s what I tell him. He needs to first see the potential in himself before anyone can convince him of that. We’ve chatted & he knows it’s an ip/down yo-yo game.  What he needs is patience & a good trainer that can show him critical training points. That’s the only way one can truly learn. I have a trainer and happy with the results and knowledge he’s used on me.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 31, 2021)

Darkseid said:


> Love the ab cramp afterwards. Did you just do straight sets or a top set of 10?


*I did sets of 10. Tried to to tilt my pelvis up at the end of each one for very short squeeze.*



CJ275 said:


> You have a good shape, you could be a big boy!!!


*Thanks, I’m trying. I’m a little all over the place with everything and need to dial it in. I’m trying to do powerlifting, at least until I hit 1200 on my lifts. Then I’ll prob focus more on shape. I did a cut to prove that I wouldn’t waste away entirely, which was my dysmorphic fear from being a former skinny dude.*



Send0 said:


> Could? More like he's going to be a big boy. I see him blasting off to the moon during his next bulk.


*
Thanks man, I really hope so. I’d really like to fill out my frame some more and hopefully hit 225 in time for next years Spring Pool Cut. Hopefully maintain 225 without a belly. I don’t need to or necessarily want to be cut, per say,  but I don’t want the gut.*



The Phoenix said:


> That’s what I tell him. He needs to first see the potential in himself before anyone can convince him of that. We’ve chatted & he knows it’s an ip/down yo-yo game.  What he needs is patience & a good trainer that can show him critical training points. That’s the only way one can truly learn. I have a trainer and happy with the results and knowledge he’s used on me.


*Yeah, I’m seeing how it’s a long game. I’m glad I’ve proven I can off cycle (a second time) without deciding to just give up on my natural test production. The next two months I’m gonna grind and hopefully not feel like I’m spinning my wheels. Though I am basically AT my weight class right now, so it’s both 2-months of training, and 2-months to sit at 203lbs. So I can’t necessarily start my bulk yet.
*
Thanks for the support guys. I know I’m not small and that I have certainly made good progress in the past year. I’ve set goals: I’m aiming for like this guy by Summer 2022 https://www.instagram.com/p/CPLUVUtDnGj/?utm_medium=copy_link
With my lifts higher, as long as I can comfortably hit 1200 I’m fine. After 1200, it will be 1300. I continue to get as much input as I can from the powerlifters around me, hoping something will click or they’ll catch something. I’ll get there. Squat (425) and Deadlift (500), I can feel that I’m not near my peak yet, Bench (250) fails to budge at all. But I’m finding myself gravitate away from the numbers game (as they’re reasonably high given my appearance to be impressive to casual lifters) and seeing that I could earn more size with more reps and control.

I very much doubt I can go past 1300 even enhanced without risk of injury being much much higher.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 1, 2021)

dted23 said:


> *I did sets of 10. Tried to to tilt my pelvis up at the end of each one for very short squeeze.*
> 
> 
> *Thanks, I’m trying. I’m a little all over the place with everything and need to dial it in. I’m trying to do powerlifting, at least until I hit 1200 on my lifts. Then I’ll prob focus more on shape. I did a cut to prove that I wouldn’t waste away entirely, which was my dysmorphic fear from being a former skinny dude.*
> ...



We don’t have Instagram. We have Tapatalk


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 1, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> We don’t have Instagram. We have Tapatalk



For you old folks (ha) here is a non-Insta link. https://ibb.co/pRJbmJQ


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 1, 2021)

dted23 said:


> For you old folks (ha) here is a non-Insta link. https://ibb.co/pRJbmJQ



You got this. I thought Insta was ghey so I came here.


----------



## Boogieman (Jun 1, 2021)

Dted, you have really improved your physique! You did great on this cut! Makes me want to cut...I jumped on the scale today at 214#. Going up to 225 then will do a cut. May take me till next year to get there.


----------



## CJ (Jun 1, 2021)

I'm still going on, 6 more weeks.

Lost another 1.6 lbs this past week, down to a 199.0 lbs weekly average weight. 

Averaged 3489 Cals because the last 2 days I greatly overate(4100+4600 Cals) because I was overtired from being overworked. That, coupled with subpar sleep for 2 weeks, cracked my willpower.

Back to the plan for the final 6 week push.


----------



## CJ (Jun 1, 2021)

Workout today felt phenomenal though, I was way stronger than I was expecting, and I feel great.

Those 2 days of overeating did some good too.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jun 2, 2021)

I’m glad you said this. 
I just took 4 straight days off and over ate on all days. Carb load and overload on protein. My first day back. I couldn’t stop lifting. I went so freaking hard bro. It felt amazing.


----------



## CJ (Jun 2, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> I’m glad you said this.
> I just took 4 straight days off and over ate on all days. Carb load and overload on protein. My first day back. I couldn’t stop lifting. I went so freaking hard bro. It felt amazing.



Yeah, my 2 has stretched into 3.  :32 (20):

Took my daughter into the city for an appointment, and you just can't not find a good joint to chow down!!!

Brrrrrrrrritos!!!!


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jun 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Yeah, my 2 has stretched into 3.  :32 (20):
> 
> Took my daughter into the city for an appointment, and you just can't not find a good joint to chow down!!!
> 
> Brrrrrrrrritos!!!!


Haha bro that's EXACTLY what the wife and I did today. 
Wound up at this amazing little Mexican restaurant. A hole in the wall of a place but wow the food was amazing and cheap considering how much food they gave us. I'm still bloated :32 (18):


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 2, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Haha bro that's EXACTLY what the wife and I did today.
> Wound up at this amazing little Mexican restaurant. A hole in the wall of a place but wow the food was amazing and cheap considering how much food they gave us. I'm still bloated :32 (18):



Hey brother, i just realized that your avatar resembles you (beard, shoulders and arms).


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jun 2, 2021)

Funny story, I didn’t even choose that picture... but I think it’s my lucky little charm.


----------



## Jin (Jun 6, 2021)

Took a week off. Ate a lot. Drank a lot. 

Woke up today at 261!!! 

Anyhow, I won’t be posting my journey from here on this thread, but I’m back on the grind with more calories than before but continuing to recomp through the summer. 

Cheers to everyone for their hard work and collaboration on this! Good work.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jun 6, 2021)

Jin said:


> Took a week off. Ate a lot. Drank a lot.
> 
> Woke up today at 261!!!
> 
> ...



Looking ripped Jin.. awesome job .. you deserved a week break .. you've been crushing it .. thank you for being such an excellent example ... !!!


----------



## Jin (Jun 6, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> Looking ripped Jin.. awesome job .. you deserved a week break .. you've been crushing it .. thank you for being such an excellent example ... !!!



I was flexing so hard I think I had a minor stroke!


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 7, 2021)

Are we continuing or it is just CJ, Jin & I?


----------



## Iowabull (Jun 7, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Are we continuing or it is just CJ, Jin & I?


I am keeping the diet and training intensity. Just added Tren A


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2021)

I hope people are continuing. I'm a little disappointed honestly... I was looking forward to seeing more people's transformations.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I hope people are continuing. I'm a little disappointed honestly... I was looking forward to seeing more people's transformations.



I hope so too.  This thread was intentionally made with a deadline, June 2nd, because goals should be time bound.

I would encourage anyone who wants to continue to share their journey to start a log and post their pics there or in the member pics thread.  It will help keep the forum organized.


----------



## Trump (Jun 7, 2021)

that was your deadline, most of us are not even close to ours. We joined in to make it all fun so we could all push each other along. If I had known I was going to be reprimanded I wouldn’t have bothered :32 (18):



dk8594 said:


> I hope so too.  This thread was intentionally made with a deadline, June 2nd, because goals should be time bound.
> 
> I would encourage anyone who wants to continue to share their journey to start a log and post their pics there or in the member pics thread.  It will help keep the forum organized.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 7, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> If anyone else wants to get ready for summer let’s do it.
> 
> We’ll post up our starting weights on the 29th and post an update once a week until June. 8 weeks will put us at June at pool time.





Trump said:


> that was your deadline, most of us are not even close to ours.



Sorry for the confusion, Trump.  This thread was to get ready for Summer.  It informally begins in the US Memorial Day weekend and officially begins for the entire northern hemisphere on June 21st.  

Hope you are closer than “not even”


----------



## Trump (Jun 7, 2021)

thought it was pool ready I must of misread the title. I have no idea what memorial weekend is because ours is in November so must mean something different in the US of A




dk8594 said:


> Sorry for the confusion, Trump.  This thread was to get ready for Summer.  It informally begins in the US Memorial Day weekend and officially begins for the entire northern hemisphere on June 21st.
> 
> Hope you are closer than “not even”


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 7, 2021)

Trump said:


> thought it was pool ready I must of misread the title. I have no idea what memorial weekend is because ours is in November so must mean something different in the US of A



No sweat, brother.  If you look back on page 1 some opted out because the dates didn’t work for them either.  Hope you don’t consider it a waste of your time. You still made great progress.

(BTW Memorial Day for us is always the last Monday in May and is a day dedicated to those who died in military service)


----------



## Trump (Jun 7, 2021)

And some like myself and CJ said we where in. But would be going beyond the date. I don’t consider it a waste I would of just liked the chance to post a pic this week when I got chance without people moaning like women



dk8594 said:


> No sweat, brother.  If you look back on page 1 some opted out because the dates didn’t work for them either.  Hope you don’t consider it a waste of your time. You still made great progress.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 7, 2021)

Joe Rogan posted this today.  Feels fitting.


----------



## CJ (Jun 7, 2021)

Actually, the very first post has THREE different dates for when this will end. It says 6/2, 6/8, and 8 weeks from the start on March 29th which would be 5/24. None of which are Memorial Day weekend.  :32 (18):


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jun 7, 2021)

Can we just say June 21st? I’m not ready either… I’m trying like hell.


----------



## Trump (Jun 7, 2021)

No goals are time bound, your already too late. You failed :32 (18):



MrInsensitive said:


> Can we just say June 21st? I’m not ready either… I’m trying like hell.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2021)

Trump said:


> that was your deadline, most of us are not even close to ours. We joined in to make it all fun so we could all push each other along. If I had known I was going to be reprimanded I wouldn’t have bothered :32 (18):



LOL... I just want to see noodz


----------



## CJ (Jun 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> LOL... I just want to see noodz



This guy has the record for shortest hiatus from the forum ever.... 17 minutes.  :32 (18):


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> This guy has the record for shortest hiatus from the forum ever.... 17 minutes.  :32 (18):



LOL... I was just tying up a loose string with a guy with ED I was helping, when I saw this thread update, and I couldn't resist :32 (18):. I really am taking a break though after I'm done with him.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 7, 2021)

Trump said:


> No goals are time bound, your already too late. You failed :32 (18):



I agree. Goals, like portfolios are not time bound. Projects and programs are. LOL   plus I’d like to see Trump’s progress. He’s my favourite Brit.


----------



## CJ (Jun 8, 2021)

I still have 5 weeks to go, but in the interest of getting a pic up to show progress near the original end of this thread, here you go...

I actually had a bad week, gained 1.7 lbs, up to an average of 200.7 lbs, on 4365 Cals for the week. Over the last couple of weeks, I've been developing some disordered eating habits, namely several HUGE binge days in a row, followed by several low Cal days trying to mitigate the damage. I think I have that squared away now, so hopefully all is good going forward.

First the 1st time in as long as I can remember I'm starting to be pretty happy with how I look. Pics can't show it, but I'm actually much thicker front to back now, whereas I was just simply lean before, and from the side view I was just skinny. Looking back at my MFP records, I gained about 10-12 pounds each of the last 2 years, while getting slightly leaner.

Pants wouldn't go up past the knees. I'd like to think it's because of quad growth, but it's really just tighter pants. They'll be shown in the next round of pics.

Yes, I know my shoulders and arms are terrible. I'll focus on them this upcoming growing season.

10 Week progress pic...


----------



## Iowabull (Jun 8, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I still have 5 weeks to go, but in the interest of getting a pic up to show progress near the original end of this thread, here you go...
> 
> I actually had a bad week, gained 1.7 lbs, up to an average of 200.7 lbs, on 4365 Cals for the week. Over the last couple of weeks, I've been developing some disordered eating habits, namely several HUGE binge days in a row, followed by several low Cal days trying to mitigate the damage. I think I have that squared away now, so hopefully all is good going forward.
> 
> ...


Looking great man. Good work


----------



## quackattack (Jun 8, 2021)

Fck'n A CJ.  Teach me your ways.


----------



## Trump (Jun 8, 2021)

your shoulders and arms are not terrible at all you look perfectly in proportion. You actually look ****ing amazing 




CJ275 said:


> I still have 5 weeks to go, but in the interest of getting a pic up to show progress near the original end of this thread, here you go...
> 
> I actually had a bad week, gained 1.7 lbs, up to an average of 200.7 lbs, on 4365 Cals for the week. Over the last couple of weeks, I've been developing some disordered eating habits, namely several HUGE binge days in a row, followed by several low Cal days trying to mitigate the damage. I think I have that squared away now, so hopefully all is good going forward.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 8, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I still have 5 weeks to go, but in the interest of getting a pic up to show progress near the original end of this thread, here you go...
> 
> I actually had a bad week, gained 1.7 lbs, up to an average of 200.7 lbs, on 4365 Cals for the week. Over the last couple of weeks, I've been developing some disordered eating habits, namely several HUGE binge days in a row, followed by several low Cal days trying to mitigate the damage. I think I have that squared away now, so hopefully all is good going forward.
> 
> ...



Damn dude Calvin Klein called...they want their model back insane progress man!!!


----------



## snake (Jun 8, 2021)

Great job CJ!


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 8, 2021)

Damn CJ!  Good work, bud.


----------



## eazy (Jun 8, 2021)

cj=shredded. nice work.


----------



## Jin (Jun 8, 2021)

eazy said:


> cj=shredded. nice work.



Eh, that’s like saying you’re strong. 

True. 

But we haven’t seen nothing yet. From either you or CJ. This dude is going to be quite a specimen after 6 more weeks. Watch out folks. He’s changing his CB call name to “pantie droppa ripped poppa”


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 9, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I still have 5 weeks to go, but in the interest of getting a pic up to show progress near the original end of this thread, here you go...
> 
> I actually had a bad week, gained 1.7 lbs, up to an average of 200.7 lbs, on 4365 Cals for the week. Over the last couple of weeks, I've been developing some disordered eating habits, namely several HUGE binge days in a row, followed by several low Cal days trying to mitigate the damage. I think I have that squared away now, so hopefully all is good going forward.
> 
> ...



Awesome job mate 🧉!


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jun 9, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I still have 5 weeks to go, but in the interest of getting a pic up to show progress near the original end of this thread, here you go...
> 
> I actually had a bad week, gained 1.7 lbs, up to an average of 200.7 lbs, on 4365 Cals for the week. Over the last couple of weeks, I've been developing some disordered eating habits, namely several HUGE binge days in a row, followed by several low Cal days trying to mitigate the damage. I think I have that squared away now, so hopefully all is good going forward.
> 
> ...


Damn CJ!…. Things that make me go ‘grrrrrrr’ #Mo-tif!


----------



## Thewall (Jun 9, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I still have 5 weeks to go, but in the interest of getting a pic up to show progress near the original end of this thread, here you go...
> 
> I actually had a bad week, gained 1.7 lbs, up to an average of 200.7 lbs, on 4365 Cals for the week. Over the last couple of weeks, I've been developing some disordered eating habits, namely several HUGE binge days in a row, followed by several low Cal days trying to mitigate the damage. I think I have that squared away now, so hopefully all is good going forward.
> 
> ...



looking a lot tighter than last pic. I believe I read that right that you are still hovering close to 200, if so, nice work maintaining weight while dropping bodyfat!!!


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jun 9, 2021)

Yea man. You’re most definitely an inspiration.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 9, 2021)

First week on 800mg/8 days on Test400 of 5 week coast-to-coast.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 14, 2021)

Starting week 2/5 coast. Not eating enough this weekend (189 lbs).


----------



## Jin (Jun 14, 2021)

I just realized I’m not even sure I know where a pool anywhere near me is located. Or if there is even one around. Or if Japanese people even go to pools. 

****.


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Jun 14, 2021)

Jin said:


> I just realized I’m not even sure I know where a pool anywhere near me is located. Or if there is even one around. Or if Japanese people even go to pools.
> 
> ****.


lol, I dont know, but in Thailand they certainly do, naturally upper-class homes etc. If you do find one, think you could pull off the mens physique look? 

The Pheonix: keep at it boss

CJ275: wow. I know this "growing cut" must be requiring real diligence on your diet! everyone has those binge days then rebound, normally with a coach its built in or assessed throughout by how full or flat you look and gym performance, but without one I think our bodies/minds just naturally tell us when we need a cheat meal or day.. here and there.
@ 200lbs, Im happy to see where your calories are, 4,400cals/day gives you a nice amount of wiggle room, if progress was to stall in either direction, strength/mirror/scale weight etc. I did not read all the post since I posted last in like March, but I might have to bc Id love to see how the diet is laid out, which foods etc.
Well seriously excellent job, that's the real deal, I would be proud. (ps. thank you for your support as well bud)

Keep it rolling,
best,
MuscleMedicine, MD


----------



## Iowabull (Aug 15, 2021)

I just finished a 10 week cycle of Tren A. 100 mg EOD and 150 mg Test E a week. Cycle went great. Only side was night sweats which sucked but were manageable. I felt like I leaned out a bunch on the tren as well as got more defined. When I looked at the pics side by side I didnt see much. Do you guys see any positives I am missing? Weight pre cycle 237. Weight after 10 weeks 244. All nutrition and workout intensity stayed the same as the cut (a few more good carbs during the cycle is all). Right side pic in both is at 244 after tren A. I can see a little in the side shot but I really felt like I had gained good size through my shoulders and arms but I am just not seeing it in the pics. Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 15, 2021)

Iowabull said:


> I just finished a 10 week cycle of Tren A. 100 mg EOD and 150 mg Test E a week. Cycle went great. Only side was night sweats which sucked but were manageable. I felt like I leaned out a bunch on the tren as well as got more defined. When I looked at the pics side by side I didnt see much. Do you guys see any positives I am missing? Weight pre cycle 237. Weight after 10 weeks 244. All nutrition and workout intensity stayed the same as the cut (a few more good carbs during the cycle is all). Right side pic in both is at 244 after tren A. I can see a little in the side shot but I really felt like I had gained good size through my shoulders and arms but I am just not seeing it in the pics. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome journey and results.  You've tapered down, widened up top.  Sometimes you don't see it in still photos taken but when one is flexing, video recording and then freeze framing will get you the photo you want/need for the still.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Aug 15, 2021)

Looking good trump! Hell ya bro!  Nice work!


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 15, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Looking good trump! Hell ya bro!  Nice work!


That's not @Trump, granted they have as much tattoos...


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 15, 2021)

Are we going to have a winter bulk gallery? @CJ275 , @Jin?  I know some of the guys can put on some size here.


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 15, 2021)

Good work !


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 15, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Are we going to have a winter bulk gallery? @CJ275 , @Jin?  I know some of the guys can put on some size here.


YES!!!

Im 6 days into my new bulk


----------



## Blusoul24 (Aug 15, 2021)

You definitely look leaner, and yet more muscular. I would say you made a good solid maintainable progress. I wouldn't get too hung up on having to gain a ton of size in one cycle. Each step is one more piece in the puzzle.


----------



## CJ (Aug 15, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Are we going to have a winter bulk gallery? @CJ275 , @Jin?  I know some of the guys can put on some size here.


I find it hilarious that I'm included with the guys who can put on size. Trump's nickname for me is Wee-Man!!!  🤣


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 15, 2021)

Not yet, but but probably later.
When do you think Labor Day?
Oct 1?
When would be the best official start to winter bulk thread?


----------



## Iowabull (Aug 15, 2021)

Honest question....what does an actual bulk look like? How much do you increase from what your doing on the average macro wise?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Aug 15, 2021)

Iowabull said:


> Honest question....what does an actual bulk look like? How much do you increase from what your doing on the average macro wise?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


It should be eat just a little bit more to put you in a surplus, so you start growing.


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 15, 2021)

Iowabull said:


> Honest question....what does an actual bulk look like?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Most I have seen look like this


----------



## CJ (Aug 15, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Not yet, but but probably later.
> When do you think Labor Day?
> Oct 1?
> When would be the best official start to winter bulk thread?


Oct 11 to Feb 26 for me is when I'll push it. Have a Dr appt the week prior, so...


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 15, 2021)

1851-C990-E5-C8-4-CCB-92-BB-25-E0115-EDD7-E
					

Image 1851-C990-E5-C8-4-CCB-92-BB-25-E0115-EDD7-E hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				



Chunky is a part of the risk. But man you look giant in clothes.


----------



## CJ (Aug 15, 2021)

dted23 said:


> 1851-C990-E5-C8-4-CCB-92-BB-25-E0115-EDD7-E
> 
> 
> Image 1851-C990-E5-C8-4-CCB-92-BB-25-E0115-EDD7-E hosted in ImgBB
> ...


Beards are a part of bulking.


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 15, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Beards are a part of bulking.


Yeah, mustache may not survive winter bulk.

I AM SO EXCITED, I got some flannel cut offs I’m gonna rock with swole bulk arms.


----------



## CJ (Aug 15, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Yeah, mustache may not survive winter bulk.
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED, I got some flannel cut offs I’m gonna rock with swole bulk arms.


Not ghey looking at all!  😉


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 15, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Not ghey looking at all!  😉


FLANNELS ARE SICK BRO.

Beard + Flannel + Cut Off = AWESOME


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 15, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Not yet, but but probably later.
> When do you think Labor Day?
> Oct 1?
> When would be the best official start to winter bulk thread?



Maybe after Labour Day since that is the “common” last day of Summer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 15, 2021)

Iowabull said:


> Honest question....what does an actual bulk look like? How much do you increase from what your doing on the average macro wise?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



You pack on the weight. Get chubby like Mishka....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 15, 2021)

dted23 said:


> 1851-C990-E5-C8-4-CCB-92-BB-25-E0115-EDD7-E
> 
> 
> Image 1851-C990-E5-C8-4-CCB-92-BB-25-E0115-EDD7-E hosted in ImgBB
> ...



You are bulky here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Iowabull (Aug 15, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It should be eat just a little bit more to put you in a surplus, so you start growing.


More protien or more calories all together ?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 15, 2021)

Iowabull said:


> More protien or more calories all together ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


You want a proportional amount.
You want more calories. Honestly, protien or carbs would be fine.

But 300 more a day would be 1lb every 10 days. That’s a good slow bulk.

Im gonna do 500 more a day and bump up my intensity. That’s about 1.2lbs a week.

From now to New Years that’s close to 20lbs I estimate. Granted, that will be helped with supraphysical levels of test, water weight, food weight, and prob some fat.


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 15, 2021)

There may be others who are interested in bulking and may never find this info since it’s buried so deep in this thread.  You may want to make a dedicated bulking thread to further the conversation and make it more visible to others who want to know more about the topic


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 15, 2021)

I think we should hold off on pulling the trigger until Labor Day at the earliest.

Thread can exist here: https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/2021-ugbb-winter-bulk-thread.37405/

*So post your bulking dreams, thoughts, strategies, and commitments there.*


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 15, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I think we should hold off on pulling the trigger until Labor Day at the earliest.
> 
> Thread can exist here: https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/2021-ugbb-winter-bulk-thread.37405/
> 
> *So post your bulking dreams, thoughts, strategies, and commitments there.*



Thanks @dted23!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Aug 15, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> There may be others who are interested in bulking and may never find this info since it’s buried so deep in this thread.  You may want to make a dedicated bulking thread to further the conversation and make it more visible to others who want to know more about the topic


True, considering Im reading the thread and cannot find this "info" on bulking LOL


----------



## MrInsensitive (Aug 16, 2021)

I just up my carbs. Protein stays pretty consistent @ 1g per lb of your goal weight. 
you could increase good fats.


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 16, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> I just up my carbs. Protein stays pretty consistent @ 1g per lb of your goal weight.
> you could increase good fats.


Good thing you aren’t sensitive.  

The bulking discussion moved 





						2021 UGBB Winter BULK Thread
					

Thread will begin Monday, Sept 6th.  A winter bulk, traditionally is used to gain mass and strength without worrying too much about losing the “summer cuts”. Abs don’t keep you or your lady warm during the winter months.  Feast, drink, and be merry during the holiday season responsibly because...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Aug 16, 2021)

Iowabull said:


> I just finished a 10 week cycle of Tren A. 100 mg EOD and 150 mg Test E a week. Cycle went great. Only side was night sweats which sucked but were manageable. I felt like I leaned out a bunch on the tren as well as got more defined. When I looked at the pics side by side I didnt see much. Do you guys see any positives I am missing? Weight pre cycle 237. Weight after 10 weeks 244. All nutrition and workout intensity stayed the same as the cut (a few more good carbs during the cycle is all). Right side pic in both is at 244 after tren A. I can see a little in the side shot but I really felt like I had gained good size through my shoulders and arms but I am just not seeing it in the pics.



1st congrats on 7lb muscle gain! Its pretty clear from the photos you didnt gain bf and may have even tightened up a bit.. if you look at your lower back, which is mostly white connective tissue covered by fat, it definitely looks to have reduced/improved.
now 7lbs on a pro bber at 4%bf is noticeable with a trained eye.
Ex. Iain Valliare since MR O till Tampa PRO and Texas PRO is up 5-10lbs (water being the only diff) but idk if the avg person could see it, so it makes sense that it doesnt jump out at you with the pictures.

moreover, you can hold a good solid diet and have become a fairly good judge of your bodies energy needs over the last yr or more as you mentioned cutting..
this cycle, assuming you wanted to add muscle MORE than losing more fat, having hopped on a bunch of Tren-- 
-->I would have hoped you gave yourself a sufficient enough calorie surplus to GAIN muscle (more than just a few more carbs) this could have been a limiting factor as cutting BF even 1 more % while trying to ADD muscle is challenging.
You definitely did well considering all the circumstances involved.
Had T3 been in the mix? Any reason TestE wasnt higher even if you used LD AI to keep a very lean look for the summer? try Tren E next time?
future: maybe make more clear cut diet differences btw cycles to add muscle, and cycles to HOLD the muscle while losing fat. things to think about.
Good luck and good work,
MuscleMedicine, MD


----------



## Iowabull (Aug 16, 2021)

T3 was not in the mix. Do you think that would have been helpful? If so how should I take it? I had thought about using tren e in the future to reduce pinning. How would you recomend I take it as well as test e as far as frequency and dose? Do you think I should increase the test as well?

Just so I am clear on the calories, you think while on cycle with tren I should eat more, and it could actually help me lose more bodyfat? Just want to make sure I'm clear. I would like to attempt to get down to 220-225 before I run another cycle. How would you recomend I go about it diet wise compared to my current macros. 

Thanks again. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

